# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Απάντηση ΟΤΕ στην επιστολή

## PopManiac

Βλέπω πως blend και yiapap άναψαν φωτιές!!

Λοιπόν, σήμερα επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου από το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης και μου απέστειλαν μέσω φαξ την απάντηση ΟΤΕ στην επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας που υποβάλαμε. Δυστυχώς η ποιότητα του φαξ ήταν πολύ χάλια για να σκαναριστεί και αναγκαστικά έπρεπε να δακτυλογραφήσω την απάντηση ΟΤΕ.

*Το συνημμένο pdf που θα βρείτε εδώ είναι αντιγραφή του κειμένου της απάντησης ΟΤΕ, δεν έχει υποστεί καμία αλλαγή (ότι δείτε σε bold ή υπογράμμιση είναι αντιγραφή του κειμένου).*

Άφησα εκτός τα στοιχεία της επιστολής (αποδέκτες και παραλήπτες) αλλά το κείμενο βρίσκεται στη διάθεσή μου και μόλις λάβω ταχυδρομικά το αυθεντικό θα το αποστείλω σε yiapap, tormentor και blend.

Αυτά, εν ολίγοις, διαβάστε το κείμενο και τα ξαναλέμε.

Και κάτι τελευταίο: Είναι βέβαιο πως τα σχόλια που θα γραφτούν εδώ για το κείμενο ΟΤΕ θα αναγνωστούν από πολλούς επίσημους και μη. Για το λόγο αυτό θα ήθελα να είμαστε όλοι πολύ προσεκτικοί και να αποφεύγονται χαρακτηρισμοί ή οτιδήποτε το οποίο θα μειώσει το κύρος και την αξία της προσπάθειάς μας.

----------


## yiapap

Και για τα μη μέλη (που δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν συννημένα):
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Σε απάντηση της ανωτέρω σχετικής της Υπηρεσίας σας και την διαμαρτυρία των 2198 καταναλωτών σχετικά με τα υψηλά πάγια ADSL προσβάσεων θα θέλαμε να σας γνωρίσουμε τα εξής: 

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παρατηρείται μία συστηματική παραπληροφόρηση ως προς το κόστος του ADSL στη χώρα μας, η οποία δεν βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας και έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις και στην εικόνα της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς. 

Το μέλλον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα. Η ανάπτυξη και η διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αποτελεί βασικό μας στόχο. 

Δύο χρόνια μετά την εμπορική διάθεση του ADSL στην Ελλάδα και παρά το γεγονός ότι την ίδια περίοδο ολοκληρώθηκε η προετοιμασία μας για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες 
• Το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ καλύπτει σήμερα όλες τις περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων. Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, θα καλύπτεται μέχρι το τέλος του 2005 το 81% της Ελλάδα (πάνω από το 95%) των αστικών περιοχών. 
• Η ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας πραγματοποιείται στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία σε λιγότερο από 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες. 
• Από την αρχή του 2005 έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί ο πελάτες ADSL και αυτή τη στιγμή πλησιάζουμε τους 100.000. 
• Οι τιμές που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ στην υπηρεσία ADSL συστηματικά μειώνονται. 

Αναλυτικότερα, τα σημεία που πρέπει να γίνουν κατανοητά είναι τα εξής: 
1. Η λιανική τιμή που πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής αποτελείται από 2 μέρη: 
Α. Το κόστος για ADSL πρόσβαση που καθορίζεται από τον ΟΤΕ. 
Β. Το κόστος του Internet Feed πάνω από την ADSL πρόσβαση που καθορίζεται από τους ISPs. 

Το κόστος πρόσβασης, το μέρος δηλ. που αφορά στον ΟΤΕ, μειώνεται συνεχώς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια: Ο ΟΤΕ μέσα στο 2003 μείωσε κατά 50% τις τιμές πρόσβασης του ADSL, ενώ από 1/10/04 προχώρησε σε περαιτέρω μειώσεις των τιμών κατά 20%. Για το κόστος σύνδεσης στο Internet αρμόδιοι είναι οι ISPs. 
To συνολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας σήμερα ξεκινάει από 25 ευρώ το μήνα. 
Τα παραπάνω δύο κόστη ισχύουν σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου προσφέρει ADSL. Για το συνολικό μηνιαίο ποσό που θα κληθεί να πληρώσει ο καταναλωτής υπολογίζονται απαραίτητα και τα δύο κόστη, είτε ο καταναλωτής «βλέπει» ένα συνολικό λογαριασμό είτε δύο χωριστούς. 

2. Η σωστή σύγκριση των τιμών του ADSL μεταξύ χωρών / εταιρειών *πρέπει* να χρησιμοποιεί και τις παρακάτω παραμέτρους: 
Α. Το έτος λανσαρίσματος της υπηρεσίας σε κάθε χώρα. Στην Ελλάδα η εμπορική διάθεση της τεχνολογίας ADSL ξεκίνησε μέσα στο 2003. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος θέλει να συγκρίνει τις σημερινές τιμές του ADSL στην Ελλάδα με άλλη χώρα, θα πρέπει να συγκρίνει τις τιμές στις οποίες προσφερόταν η υπηρεσία 2 χρόνια μετά την πρώτη παρουσίαση στη χώρα αυτή. 
Β. Τη διασπορά του πληθυσμού που καλύπτει το ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο της κάθε εταιρείας. Η σύγκριση μίας εταιρείας που επενδύει τοπικά σε μία χώρα (π.χ. μόνο σε μία πόλη) με μία που απευθύνεται σε ολόκληρη την επικράτεια δεν είναι σωστή αφού οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ διαφορετικές (ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει ADSL πανελλαδικά). 
Γ. Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Από τους σημαντικότερους δείκτες ποιότητας είναι το «μοίρασμα» (contention ratio): Το εύρος ζώνης ή bandwidth στις συνδέσεις ADSL παγκοσμίως είναι μοιρασμένο μεταξύ των χρηστών και όχι αποκλειστικό για τον καθένα. Το «μοίρασμα» λαμβάνει χώρα σε διάφορα σημεία στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στο δίκτυο των ISPs, καθώς και στο ευρύτερο Διαδίκτυο. Ο βαθμός «μοιράσματος» καθορίζεται από τη «συγκέντρωση» ή αλλιώς Contention Ratio που εξαρτάται από το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης, το πλήθος των συνδρομητών και το πακέτο πρόσβασης που έχει ο κάθε χρήστης. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό. 
Δ. Το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας και κατ’ ακολουθίαν η τιμή στο χρήστη είναι συνάρτηση του αριθμού χρηστών. Όσο αυτοί αυξάνονται, η τιμή χαμηλώνει. 
Ε. Τέλος, όσο περισσότερους πελάτες έχει ένας ISP τόσο χαμηλώνει και το δικό του κόστος. 

3. Η τιμή ενός προϊόντος στις τηλεπικοινωνίες καθορίζεται από δύο βασικές παραμέτρους: 
Α) *απαιτούμενες επενδύσεις*: Ειδικά για το δίκτυο ADSL, υπάρχει η εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι, επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται τα υπάρχοντα καλώδια χαλκού στο τελευταίο κομμάτι του δικτύου (από το χώρο του καταναλωτή μέχρι το DSLAM, δηλ. τον Πολυπλέκτη Πρόσβασης για παροχή ADSL), το κόστος των επενδύσεων δεν είναι υψηλό. Αντιθέτως, οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις για τη δημιουργία δικτύου ADSL είναι πολύ υψηλές ειδικά αν συνυπολογίσουμε ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μία χώρα με πολλές γεωφυσικές ιδιαιτερότητες (ορεινοί όγκοι, νησιά) που καθιστούν την ανάπτυξη ενσύρματων δικτύων τηλεπικοινωνιών πολύ δυσκολότερη. Αυτή τη στιγμή, το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ αριθμεί πάνω από 160.000 εγκατεστημένες «πόρτες»-παροχές και καλύπτει *όλες τι περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων* (μέσω των πλέον 300 κόμβων). Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου θα υπάρχουν πάνω από 570 κόμβοι παρουσίας και περίπου 280.000 εγκατεστημένες και προς διάθεση «πόρτες»-παροχές που θα καλύπτουν το *81% της Ελλάδας* (δηλ. πάνω από *το 95% των αστικών περιοχών*). Ήδη σχεδιάζονται για το τέλος του 2005 επιπλέον 200.000 παροχές νέας τεχνολογίας που θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παρέχουν και υπηρεσίες υψηλών απαιτήσεων όπως Video On Demand, Live Video Streaming κλπ. 

Από την πλευρά τους, οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι στην πλειοψηφία τους, δεν έχουν προχωρήσει σε σημαντικές επενδύσεις αλλά προτιμούν να επενδύει ο ΟΤΕ και να τους μεταπωλεί τις υπηρεσίες του καθώς το απαιτούμενο κεφάλαιο αλλά και το κόστος της προσπάθειας και της απόκτησης τεχνογνωσίας που απαιτούνται για να δημιουργήσουν τα δικά τους δίκτυα είναι πολύ πιο υψηλό.  

Β) *διάδοση στον πληθυσμό*: Η σύγκριση τιμών μεταξύ αγορών με εντελώς διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι σαφές ότι δεν βοηθά στην κατανόηση των πραγματικών αιτιών για την αργή ανάπτυξη των Ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών και γενικότερα του Internet στην Ελλάδα. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της Εθνικής Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας βασικός λόγος για την άρνηση του πληθυσμού να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο από το σπίτι είναι η αντίληψη ότι οι πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν στο Internet δεν θεωρούνται χρήσιμες (51,52%). Ως δεύτερη κατά σειρά αιτία για την άρνηση των Ελλήνων να αποκτήσουν διαδικτυακή παρουσία είναι το υψηλό κόστος του τερματικού εξοπλισμού (46,50%). Με χαμηλότερα ποσοστά αναφέρεται το κόστος πρόσβασης, η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης ως προς τις τεχνολογικές ικανότητες του μέσου καταναλωτή και η ασφάλεια των προσωπικών δεδομένων. Το αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών είναι η διείσδυση του Internet στην Ελλάδα να μην ξεπερνάει το 17% ενώ ο μέσος ευρωπαϊκός όρος είναι σχεδόν τριπλάσιος. Επίσης, σε πρόσφατη Πανευρωπαϊκή έρευνα της JP Morgan τέσσερις (4) λόγοι αναφέρονται ως παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη διείσδυση του Internet και της Ευρυζωνικότητας. Αυτοί είναι: 

• Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών) 
• Η ικανότητα μιας χώρας στην απορρόφηση νέων τεχνολογιών (με δείκτες UNDP η Ελλάδα τελευταία της Ευρώπης) 
• Το μέγεθος και η ένταση του ανταγωνιστικού περιβάλλοντος 
• Το κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα 

Από τα παραπάνω φαίνεται ότι όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι παράγοντες θα πρέπει να συμβάλλουν με συντονισμένες προσπάθειες στην ανάδειξη του πραγματικού προβλήματος και λήψη μέτρων που ουσιαστικά θα ενισχύσουν τόσο τις προοπτικές διάδοσης του Internet γενικά, όσο και της Ευρυζωνικότητας ιδιαίτερα. 

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει επενδύσει και συνεχίζει να επενδύει σημαντικά ποσά για να κάνει το ADSL προσβάσιμο παντού. Η χορηγία του φθηνού και γρήγορου Internet στους φοιτητές, από την αρχή το επόμενου ακαδημαϊκού έτους αποτελεί απόδειξη της σημασίας που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στην διάδοσή του και τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζει ένα εθνικής σημασίας ζήτημα. 

Με εκτίμηση. 
Κ. ΣΤΑΜΕΛΟΣ 
ΠΡΟΪΣΤ. Δ/ΝΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ

----------


## apok

> Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου θα υπάρχουν πάνω από 570 κόμβοι παρουσίας και περίπου 280.000 εγκατεστημένες και προς διάθεση «πόρτες»-παροχές που θα καλύπτουν το 81% της Ελλάδας (δηλ. πάνω από το 95% των αστικών περιοχών


Μήπως να μας ανέφερε και ο κος Σταμέλος ποιό είναι το bw σε κάθε κόμβο και αν έχει ακούσει ποτέ την έκφραση " τιγκαρισμένο dslam "??




> Το κόστος πρόσβασης, το μέρος δηλ. που αφορά στον ΟΤΕ, μειώνεται συνεχώς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια: Ο ΟΤΕ μέσα στο 2003 μείωσε κατά 50% τις τιμές πρόσβασης του ADSL, ενώ από 1/10/04 προχώρησε σε περαιτέρω μειώσεις των τιμών κατά 20%


Συγγνώμη αλλά, αν θυμάμαι καλά, η 384 3εκίνησε από τα 25€+ φπα και τώρα είναι στα 19€+φπα. Το 50% πως ακριβώς βγαίνει?

----------


## yiapap

Παρακαλώ αν δεν έχετε να κάνετε παραγωγικά σχόλια, μην κάνετε καθόλου!
Αλλιώς θα έχουμε πάλι ένα μαμούθ νήμα με ένα post ουσίας στα 30!

Θα αρχίσω τα delete!   :Viking:

----------


## vasper

Πως εξηγεί ο ΟΤΕ ότι ΚΑΜΙΑ χώρα στον ΚΟΣΜΟ δεν έχει ΟΥΤΕ είχε ποτέ αντίστοιχες τιμές; Πως μιλάει για συστηματική μείωση των τιμών με δύο (2) μόνο μειώσεις εκ των οποίων η πρώτη ήταν στην αρχή της εμπορικής διάθεσης;

Οποιοσδήποτε διαβάσει την απάντηση μόνο ένα συμπέρασμα μπορεί να βγάλει. Ο ΟΤΕ συνεχίζει να εξαπατά τους πελάτες του.

----------


## dantouan

Πιστευω οτι η απαντηση ηταν απλα η αναμενομενη και τιποτα παραπανω...

----------


## yiapap

> Από την αρχή του 2005 έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί ο πελάτες ADSL και αυτή τη στιγμή πλησιάζουμε τους 100.000.


σε συνδυασμό με το



> Δ. Το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας και κατ’ ακολουθίαν η τιμή στο χρήστη είναι συνάρτηση του αριθμού χρηστών. Όσο αυτοί αυξάνονται, η τιμή χαμηλώνει.


Πως ακριβώς ταιριάζουν;
Καταρχήν δεν υπήρχε μείωση κατά 50% αλλά ο ΟΤΕ επέλεξε να κρατήσει την αρχική έκπτωση (τιμή γνωριμίας) πέραν του Οκτωβρίου του 2003.
Έτσι λοιπόν από τις αρχές καλοκαιριού του 2003 ο ΟΤΕ μείωσε κατά 20% τα τιμολόγια τον Οκτώβριο του 2004 όταν οι συνδέσεις είχαν φτάσει περίπου τις 30-40.000.
Ο ίδιος λέει ότι μέσα στο 2005 οι συνδέσεις υπερδιπλασιάστηκαν... Γιατί δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη μείωση του παγίου; Τι είδους "συνάρτηση" είναι αυτή;

----------


## yiapap

> Το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ καλύπτει σήμερα όλες τις περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων.


Παρακαλώ αν μένετε εντός των ορίων πόλης με περισσότερους από 7000 ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ κάτοικους, κάντε ένα post εδώ...
Θυμάμαι πόλεις για τις οποίες υπήρχαν παράπονα ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση.

----------


## yiapap

> Α. Το έτος λανσαρίσματος της υπηρεσίας σε κάθε χώρα. Στην Ελλάδα η εμπορική διάθεση της τεχνολογίας ADSL ξεκίνησε μέσα στο 2003. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος θέλει να συγκρίνει τις σημερινές τιμές του ADSL στην Ελλάδα με άλλη χώρα, θα πρέπει να συγκρίνει τις τιμές στις οποίες προσφερόταν η υπηρεσία 2 χρόνια μετά την πρώτη παρουσίαση στη χώρα αυτή.


Πόσα χρόνια έχει το ADSL στην Πολωνία, την Τσεχία, τη Σλοβενία, την Κροατία, την Τουρκία τη Γεωργία; Πάνω από 2.5 χρόνια;

----------


## vasper

> Πόσα χρόνια έχει το ADSL στην Πολωνία, την Τσεχία, τη Σλοβενία, την Κροατία, την Τουρκία τη Γεωργία; Πάνω από 2.5 χρόνια;


Τιμές από το 1996 δεν ήταν τόσο ψηλές, όπως οι δικές μας, όταν ήταν η αρχή του ADSL.... στην Αμερική!!! Και τότε ο εξοπλισμός ήταν 100 φορές ακριβότερος.

----------


## ermis333

> To συνολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας σήμερα ξεκινάει από 25 ευρώ το μήνα. 
> Τα παραπάνω δύο κόστη ισχύουν σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου προσφέρει ADSL. Για το συνολικό μηνιαίο ποσό που θα κληθεί να πληρώσει ο καταναλωτής υπολογίζονται απαραίτητα και τα δύο κόστη, είτε ο καταναλωτής «βλέπει» ένα συνολικό λογαριασμό είτε δύο χωριστούς.


Στο εξωτερικό δεν υπάρχει λιανική πώληση της ADSL γραμμής στους χρήστες, επίσης πουθενά δεν παρατηρείται η τιμή της υπηρεσίας να είναι ανάλογη ως προς την ταχύτητα σε καμία χώρα η 1Mbit δεν έχει τη διπλάσια τιμή από μια 512.




> Γ. Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Από τους σημαντικότερους δείκτες ποιότητας είναι το «μοίρασμα» (contention ratio): Το εύρος ζώνης ή bandwidth στις συνδέσεις ADSL παγκοσμίως είναι μοιρασμένο μεταξύ των χρηστών και όχι αποκλειστικό για τον καθένα. Το «μοίρασμα» λαμβάνει χώρα σε διάφορα σημεία στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στο δίκτυο των ISPs, καθώς και στο ευρύτερο Διαδίκτυο. Ο βαθμός «μοιράσματος» καθορίζεται από τη «συγκέντρωση» ή αλλιώς Contention Ratio που εξαρτάται από το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης, το πλήθος των συνδρομητών και το πακέτο πρόσβασης που έχει ο κάθε χρήστης. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό.


Και ποιο είναι το Contention Ratio σας κύριοι;;; Και γιατί δεν αναγράφεται πουθενά έτσι ώστε να το ξέρουμε;

----------


## yiapap

> Ως δεύτερη κατά σειρά αιτία για την άρνηση των Ελλήνων να αποκτήσουν διαδικτυακή παρουσία είναι το υψηλό κόστος του τερματικού εξοπλισμού (46,50%)


Ένας Η/Υ για πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο κοστίζει ~ 500€. Μια σύνδεση 1Mbps κοστίζει 145€. Σε 3.5 μήνες η σύνδεση βγαίνει ακριβότερα! Ακόμη και στις χαμηλές ταχύτητες σε 1 χρόνο μόνο η συνδρομή κοστίζει όσο το υψηλό κόστος του τερματικού εξοπλισμού!

----------


## hedgehog

> Δύο χρόνια μετά την εμπορική διάθεση του ADSL στην Ελλάδα και παρά το γεγονός ότι την ίδια περίοδο ολοκληρώθηκε η προετοιμασία μας για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες...


Δηλαδή??? Η προετοιμασία για τους Ολυμπιακούς αποτέλεσε τροχοπέδη για την εξέλιξη του ευριζωνικού δικτύου, ή απλά παρά τους Ολυμπιακούς καταφέραμε να βρισκόμαστε ακόμα σε στάδιο.... (ας μην το χαρακτηρίσω!!!)




> Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό.


 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο??? τότε γιατί δεν δουλεύει τίποτα (σ.σ.: σωστά)  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## yiapap

> Από την πλευρά τους, οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι στην πλειοψηφία τους, δεν έχουν προχωρήσει σε σημαντικές επενδύσεις αλλά προτιμούν να επενδύει ο ΟΤΕ και να τους μεταπωλεί τις υπηρεσίες του καθώς το απαιτούμενο κεφάλαιο αλλά και το κόστος της προσπάθειας και της απόκτησης τεχνογνωσίας που απαιτούνται για να δημιουργήσουν τα δικά τους δίκτυα είναι πολύ πιο υψηλό.


Έχω απορία ΤΙ θα πουν οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι επ' αυτού   :Whistling:

----------


## Spyrosss

> Έχω απορία ΤΙ θα πουν οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι επ' αυτού


θα πούν οτι το νομικό πλαίσο για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες δεν ευννοεί τις επενδύσεις;

Αλήθεια αυτό ο νόμος για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες που είναι; Ολο ψηφίζεται και πουθενά δεν φαίνετε.

----------


## vasper

> Έχω απορία ΤΙ θα πουν οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι επ' αυτού


Ότι και να πούνε, δεν είναι αυτοί που καθορίζουν τις τιμές. Και εξάλλου που ακούστηκε ότι για να βάλει η μία εταιρία adsl πρέπει το κόστος επένδυσης να το μοιραστούν όλες; Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ έχει ακριβές τιμές γιατί η Forthnet δεν του έδωσε λεφτά να πάρει μηχανήματα για να τους τα χρεώνει;

----------


## ermis333

_



Από την αρχή του 2005 έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί ο πελάτες ADSL και αυτή τη στιγμή πλησιάζουμε τους 100.000. 

σε συνδυασμό με το




Παράθεση: “ ”

Δ. Το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας και κατ’ ακολουθίαν η τιμή στο χρήστη είναι συνάρτηση του αριθμού χρηστών. Όσο αυτοί αυξάνονται, η τιμή χαμηλώνει.


_  

Άρα οι νέες τιμές του ΟΤΕ πολύ σύντομα θα είναι;;;

384/128 7,96 € 

512/128 14,36 € 

1024/256 25,56 € 


Σωστά;;;

----------


## yiapap

Επίσης:
*Που είναι το κράτος μοντέλο* με το οποίο κάνει τις συγκρίσεις ο ΟΤΕ; Γιατί δεν αναφέρει αυτό το κράτος που έχει πιο εύκολη μορφολογία εδάφους και μετά 2 έτη της κυκλοφορίας του ADSL η τιμή ήταν 145€/Mbps. *Υπάρχει αλήθεια τέτοιο κράτος;* Έστω και ΕΝΑ; Στη δική μας ήπειρο... ή ακόμη και σε ΑΛΛΗ ήπειρο; ΟΚ εμείς δεν υπολογίσαμε σωστά... Κάποιο παράδειγμα που να επιβεβαιώνει τα λεγόμενα του κ.Στάμελου; *Που είναι η απάντηση για την κλιμακούμενη χρέωση* (384/512/1024); Για τη συνάρτηση  χρηστών/τιμής μας μίλησε. Για τη ΕΥΘΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΑ εύρους ζώνης ανά χρήστη και κόστους γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανένα σχόλιο;*Που είναι τα περί ΝΕΩΝ μειώσεων των τιμών*, αναβαθμίσεων των γραμμών κτλ.κτλ.; Να το ζητήσω από τον Αγ.Βασίληγια τα Χριστούγεννα;*Γιατί περηφανεύεται για το contention ratio* όταν είναι γνωστό και μπορεί να αποδειχθεί (με ένα ping στο 1o hop δλδ τον 1ο ethernet router του ISP) ότι η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας είναι κακή; Γιατί δεν αναφέρει ότι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ με αυτές τις τιμές, πελάτες adsl θα είναι ΜΟΝΟΝ αυτοί/αυτές που κάνουν βαρύτατη χρήση της σύνδεσης ώστε να έχει οικονομικό νόημα η πληρωμή των 50,70,145€ ; Γιατί δεν αναφέρει ότι το contention ratio υπολογίζεται ΠΑΝΤΑ ανάλογα με το επίπεδο των χρηστών (office/home users);*Τι θα πει "συστηματική παραπληροφόρηση ως προς το κόστος"*; Ποιο είναι το "σύστημα", ποιοι το κινούν "εδώ και καιρό" και πως ορίζει ο κ.Στάμελος την παραπληροφόρηση; Εμείς παραθέσαμε έναν πίνακα τιμών και ζητήσαμε να μας εξηγήσουν γιατί στον πίνακα είμαστε στην 1η θέση (με διαφορά). Ο κ.Στάμελος απάντησε γενικά λέγοντας ότι η υπηρεσία είναι καινούργια (πότε θα παλιώσει; ), η μορφολογία αυξάνει το κόστος (πόσο %; ), έκαναν πολλές εγκαταστάσεις (δική τους απόφαση). Αυτά! Ούτε ένας αριθμός, ούτε ένα στοιχείο! Επειδή τα Ελληνικά μου δεν είναι πολύ καλά, *παραπληροφόρηση είναι η παράθεση στοιχείων και πληροφόρηση οι αόριστες απαντήσεις*;
Αυτά τα δικά μου σχόλια... προς το παρόν.

----------


## blackjim

> Παρακαλώ αν μένετε εντός των ορίων πόλης με περισσότερους από 7000 ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ κάτοικους, κάντε ένα post εδώ...
> Θυμάμαι πόλεις για τις οποίες υπήρχαν παράπονα ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση.


Oταν λες "εντός των ορίων πόλης" τι εννοεις?
Το σπιτι των γονιων μου ειναι 2-3 χιλιομετρα εξω απο το κεντρο της Κοζανης ,δλδ εκτος σχεδιου πολεως , αλλα φυσικα μεσα στα ορια του δημου Κοζανης ( εχει ενα σωρο χωρια γυρω) .
Οταν ρωτησα τον "τεχνικο" γιατι δεν εχουν ADSL εφοσον ειναι μεσα στον δημο μου ειπε οτι ειναι στους επομενους κομβους που θα κανουν στο μελλον. Τριχες δλδ.

----------


## yiapap

> Oταν λες "εντός των ορίων πόλης" τι εννοεις?
> Το σπιτι των γονιων μου ειναι 2-3 χιλιομετρα εξω απο το κεντρο της Κοζανης ,δλδ εκτος σχεδιου πολεως , αλλα φυσικα μεσα στα ορια του δημου Κοζανης ( εχει ενα σωρο χωρια γυρω) .
> Οταν ρωτησα τον "τεχνικο" γιατι δεν εχουν ADSL εφοσον ειναι μεσα στον δημο μου ειπε οτι ειναι στους επομενους κομβους που θα κανουν στο μελλον. Τριχες δλδ.


Μπορείς να πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο να μάθεις αν υπάρχει έστω και ΕΝΑΣ κόμβος στην Κοζάνη;

<edit>Άκυρο, υπάρχει.

----------


## thama

Μερικά σχόλια όπως μου έρχονται στο μυαλό. Λίγο σκόρπια αλλά ελπίζω να βγάλετε νόημα.




> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παρατηρείται μία συστηματική παραπληροφόρηση ως προς το κόστος του ADSL στη χώρα μας, η οποία δεν βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας και έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις και στην εικόνα της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς.


Όχι, σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει παραπληροφόρηση. Οι τιμές είναι ακριβές. Και επειδή ένα ποσοστό της τιμής συμπεριλαμβάνει το εργατικό κόστος, που είναι αρκετά πιο χαμηλό από το εργατικό κόστος της υπόλοιπης ανεπτυγμένης Ευρώπης, καταλαβαίνει εύκολα κανείς την μεγάλη διαφορά στις τιμές.




> Το μέλλον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα. Η ανάπτυξη και η διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αποτελεί βασικό μας στόχο.


Για το πρώτο συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Για το δεύτερο, κρατώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου





> Δύο χρόνια μετά την εμπορική διάθεση του ADSL στην Ελλάδα και παρά το γεγονός ότι την ίδια περίοδο ολοκληρώθηκε η προετοιμασία μας για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες 
> • Το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ καλύπτει σήμερα όλες τις περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων. Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, θα καλύπτεται μέχρι το τέλος του 2005 το 81% της Ελλάδα (πάνω από το 95%) των αστικών περιοχών. 
> • Η ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας πραγματοποιείται στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία σε λιγότερο από 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες. 
> • Από την αρχή του 2005 έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί ο πελάτες ADSL και αυτή τη στιγμή πλησιάζουμε τους 100.000.


Μπράβο σας! Μήπως όμως αργήσατε λιγάκι ?




> Το κόστος πρόσβασης, το μέρος δηλ. που αφορά στον ΟΤΕ, μειώνεται συνεχώς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια: Ο ΟΤΕ μέσα στο 2003 μείωσε κατά 50% τις τιμές πρόσβασης του ADSL, ενώ από 1/10/04 προχώρησε σε περαιτέρω μειώσεις των τιμών κατά 20%. Για το κόστος σύνδεσης στο Internet αρμόδιοι είναι οι ISPs.


Κανείς δεν μίλησε αυτή τη στιγμή για τους ISP. Αν και το μερίδιο ευθύνης του ΟΤΕ στις τιμές των παρόχων Internet είναι μεγάλο, η διαμαρτυρία είχε ώς αποδέκτη τον ΟΤΕ, για το δικό του τμήμα




> To συνολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας σήμερα ξεκινάει από 25 ευρώ το μήνα. 
> Τα παραπάνω δύο κόστη ισχύουν σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου προσφέρει ADSL. Για το συνολικό μηνιαίο ποσό που θα κληθεί να πληρώσει ο καταναλωτής υπολογίζονται απαραίτητα και τα δύο κόστη, είτε ο καταναλωτής «βλέπει» ένα συνολικό λογαριασμό είτε δύο χωριστούς.


 Αυτά είναι γνωστά tricks που γίνονται για λόγους marketing. Το θέμα ειναι όμως, ότι όπως και να λογαριάσεις, το τελικό άθροισμα είναι εναντιον του Έλληνα καταναλωτή [/QUOTE]




> 2. Η σωστή σύγκριση των τιμών του ADSL μεταξύ χωρών / εταιρειών πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί και τις παρακάτω παραμέτρους: 
> Α. Το έτος λανσαρίσματος της υπηρεσίας σε κάθε χώρα. Στην Ελλάδα η εμπορική διάθεση της τεχνολογίας ADSL ξεκίνησε μέσα στο 2003. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος θέλει να συγκρίνει τις σημερινές τιμές του ADSL στην Ελλάδα με άλλη χώρα, θα πρέπει να συγκρίνει τις τιμές στις οποίες προσφερόταν η υπηρεσία 2 χρόνια μετά την πρώτη παρουσίαση στη χώρα αυτή.


Αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστό. Οι χώρες που πρωτες εισήγαγαν την ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση, προχωρούσαν σε πειραματισμούς. Σε μια νέα τεχνολογία, τα πάντα έχουν υψηλότερο κόστος. Και είναι λογικό, γιατί και ο εξοπλισμός κατασκευάζεται για πρώτη φορά, και δεν υπάρχει η ανάλογη τεχνογνωσία
Ο ΟΤΕ συστηματικά καθυστέρησε την εισαγωγή της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στην Ελλάδα. Όταν τελικά το έκανε, και η τεχνογνωσία υπήρχε, αλλά και ότι έχει σχέση με τον εξοπλισμό, μπορούσε να προμηθευτεί σε πολύ καλύτερες τιμές.



> Β. Τη διασπορά του πληθυσμού που καλύπτει το ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο της κάθε εταιρείας. Η σύγκριση μίας εταιρείας που επενδύει τοπικά σε μία χώρα (π.χ. μόνο σε μία πόλη) με μία που απευθύνεται σε ολόκληρη την επικράτεια δεν είναι σωστή αφού οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ διαφορετικές (ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει ADSL πανελλαδικά).


Αν ο τρόπος εισαγωγής του ADSL ήταν βεβιασμένος, ή πρόχειρος, ή ότιδήποτε άλλο, τότε δεν σας φταίει κανείς. Ο σωστός επενδυτής δεν κοιτάζει κονόφθαλμα, αλλά πολύ πιο πέρα.




> Γ. Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Από τους σημαντικότερους δείκτες ποιότητας είναι το «μοίρασμα» (contention ratio): Το εύρος ζώνης ή bandwidth στις συνδέσεις ADSL παγκοσμίως είναι μοιρασμένο μεταξύ των χρηστών και όχι αποκλειστικό για τον καθένα. Το «μοίρασμα» λαμβάνει χώρα σε διάφορα σημεία στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στο δίκτυο των ISPs, καθώς και στο ευρύτερο Διαδίκτυο. Ο βαθμός «μοιράσματος» καθορίζεται από τη «συγκέντρωση» ή αλλιώς Contention Ratio που εξαρτάται από το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης, το πλήθος των συνδρομητών και το πακέτο πρόσβασης που έχει ο κάθε χρήστης. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό.


Για το θέμα ποιήτητα υπηρεσίας υπάρχει κάποιο δίκιο στον ΟΤΕ. Αλλά εσείς προσφέρετε την ποιότητα που απαιτεί ο χρήστης για τα €23,70 που πληρώνει μόνον στον ΟΤΕ για τα  384/128  ?





> Δ. Το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας και κατ’ ακολουθίαν η τιμή στο χρήστη είναι συνάρτηση του αριθμού χρηστών. Όσο αυτοί αυξάνονται, η τιμή χαμηλώνει. 
> Ε. Τέλος, όσο περισσότερους πελάτες έχει ένας ISP τόσο χαμηλώνει και το δικό του κόστος.


Η πρόταση αυτή φανερώνει τραγελαφικά λάθη στο τμήμα marketing. Δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος, ούτε έχω σχέση άμεση με οικονομικές επιστήμες, αλλά από τα λίγα οικονιμικά που έμαθα, γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι το κέρδος δεν βγαίνει με υψηλό συντελεστή κέρδους, αλλά από την μεγάλη κατανάλωση





> 3. Η τιμή ενός προϊόντος στις τηλεπικοινωνίες καθορίζεται από δύο βασικές παραμέτρους: 
> Α) απαιτούμενες επενδύσεις: Ειδικά για το δίκτυο ADSL, υπάρχει η εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι, επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται τα υπάρχοντα καλώδια χαλκού στο τελευταίο κομμάτι του δικτύου (από το χώρο του καταναλωτή μέχρι το DSLAM, δηλ. τον Πολυπλέκτη Πρόσβασης για παροχή ADSL), το κόστος των επενδύσεων δεν είναι υψηλό. Αντιθέτως, οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις για τη δημιουργία δικτύου ADSL είναι πολύ υψηλές ειδικά αν συνυπολογίσουμε ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μία χώρα με πολλές γεωφυσικές ιδιαιτερότητες (ορεινοί όγκοι, νησιά) που καθιστούν την ανάπτυξη ενσύρματων δικτύων τηλεπικοινωνιών πολύ δυσκολότερη. Αυτή τη στιγμή, το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ αριθμεί πάνω από 160.000 εγκατεστημένες «πόρτες»-παροχές και καλύπτει όλες τι περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων (μέσω των πλέον 300 κόμβων). Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου θα υπάρχουν πάνω από 570 κόμβοι παρουσίας και περίπου 280.000 εγκατεστημένες και προς διάθεση «πόρτες»-παροχές που θα καλύπτουν το 81% της Ελλάδας (δηλ. πάνω από το 95% των αστικών περιοχών). Ήδη σχεδιάζονται για το τέλος του 2005 επιπλέον 200.000 παροχές νέας τεχνολογίας που θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παρέχουν και υπηρεσίες υψηλών απαιτήσεων όπως Video On Demand, Live Video Streaming κλπ.


Το κόστος των επενδύσεων είναι σαφώς μεγάλο. Αλλά και μια σωστή εταιρεία που θέλει να οικοδομήσει σχέσεις εμπιστοσύνης με τους πελάτες της, δεν θα τους βάλει να πληρώσουν αυτό το κόστος στον ελάχιστο δυνατό χρόνο, ούτε θα προσπαθήσει με μια υπηρεσία που φαίνεται ότι "πουλάει" να καλύψει άλλες δαπάνες. Αν γινόταν μια επιμήκυνση, έστω και μικρή, του χρόνου απόσβεσης της επένδυσης, και η τιμές θα μπορούσαν να μειωθούν αρκετά, αλλά και να μεγαλώσει η βάση των χρηστών.





> Από την πλευρά τους, οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι στην πλειοψηφία τους, δεν έχουν προχωρήσει σε σημαντικές επενδύσεις αλλά προτιμούν να επενδύει ο ΟΤΕ και να τους μεταπωλεί τις υπηρεσίες του καθώς το απαιτούμενο κεφάλαιο αλλά και το κόστος της προσπάθειας και της απόκτησης τεχνογνωσίας που απαιτούνται για να δημιουργήσουν τα δικά τους δίκτυα είναι πολύ πιο υψηλό.


 Ποιοι είναι οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι που προσφέρουν σε όλα τα σημεία που προσφέρει και ο ΟΤΕ ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση στην Ελλάδα ?Προς το παρόν κανένας. Το παράδειγμα είναι αν μη τι άλλο άτοπο.



> Β) διάδοση στον πληθυσμό: Η σύγκριση τιμών μεταξύ αγορών με εντελώς διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι σαφές ότι δεν βοηθά στην κατανόηση των πραγματικών αιτιών για την αργή ανάπτυξη των Ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών και γενικότερα του Internet στην Ελλάδα. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της Εθνικής Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας βασικός λόγος για την άρνηση του πληθυσμού να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο από το σπίτι είναι η αντίληψη ότι οι πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν στο Internet δεν θεωρούνται χρήσιμες (51,52%). Ως δεύτερη κατά σειρά αιτία για την άρνηση των Ελλήνων να αποκτήσουν διαδικτυακή παρουσία είναι το υψηλό κόστος του τερματικού εξοπλισμού (46,50%). Με χαμηλότερα ποσοστά αναφέρεται το κόστος πρόσβασης, η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης ως προς τις τεχνολογικές ικανότητες του μέσου καταναλωτή και η ασφάλεια των προσωπικών δεδομένων. Το αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών είναι η διείσδυση του Internet στην Ελλάδα να μην ξεπερνάει το 17% ενώ ο μέσος ευρωπαϊκός όρος είναι σχεδόν τριπλάσιος.


 Από τη στιγμή που η διείσδυση του Internet είναι 17 % μόνο και το 52% δεν το θεωρεί χρήσιμο, έχουμε άλλο 35% για πιθανή πελατεία, δηλαδή, τριπλασιασμό των συνδέσεων 





> Επίσης, σε πρόσφατη Πανευρωπαϊκή έρευνα της JP Morgan τέσσερις (4) λόγοι αναφέρονται ως παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη διείσδυση του Internet και της Ευρυζωνικότητας. Αυτοί είναι: 
> 
> • Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών) 
> • Η ικανότητα μιας χώρας στην απορρόφηση νέων τεχνολογιών (με δείκτες UNDP η Ελλάδα τελευταία της Ευρώπης) 
> • Το μέγεθος και η ένταση του ανταγωνιστικού περιβάλλοντος 
> • Το κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα 
> 
> Από τα παραπάνω φαίνεται ότι όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι παράγοντες θα πρέπει να συμβάλλουν με συντονισμένες προσπάθειες στην ανάδειξη του πραγματικού προβλήματος και λήψη μέτρων που ουσιαστικά θα ενισχύσουν τόσο τις προοπτικές διάδοσης του Internet γενικά, όσο και της Ευρυζωνικότητας ιδιαίτερα. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ermis333

Λογικά πάντως θα πετάξουν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και κάποια μικρή μείωση τιμών και την αναβάθμηση των ταχυτήτων για να μας κλείσουν και καλά τα στόματα.

Αυτό το λέω γιατί υπάρχει εσωτερικό σημείωμα του ΟΤΕ που μιλάει για μείωση των παγίων από το Φθινόπωρο.

----------


## yiapap

> Λογικά πάντως θα πετάξουν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και κάποια μικρή μείωση τιμών και την αναβάθμηση των ταχυτήτων για να μας κλείσουν και καλά τα στόματα.
> 
> Αυτό το λέω γιατί υπάρχει εσωτερικό σημείωμα του ΟΤΕ που μιλάει για μείωση των παγίων από το Φθινόπωρο.


Ναι αλλά, αν ίσχυε δε θα το βάζανε στην απάντηση; Εδώ βάλανε το φοιτητικό ADSL!
Επίσης... το φθινόπωρο είναι... ΜΕΘΑΥΡΙΟ!

----------


## pelasgian

Αναφέρουν ένα σωρό πράγματα για να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα. 
Όλοι αυτοί οι παράγοντες που αναφέρουν ΠΩΣ επηρεάζουν το κόστος;

Δηλαδή η δύσκολη μορφολογία πώς επηρεάζει το κόστος των adsl τη στιγμή που γίνεται σε ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ δίκτυα κινητής και σταθερής; Οκ, το κάνει περισσότερο, πόσο περισσότεροι και γιατί ΤΟΣΟ περισσότερο; Η ιδέα του ADSL είναι ότι «κάθεται» σε υπάρχοντα δίκτυα φωνής, οπότε η μορφολογία πώς είπαμε ότι επηρεάζει τα υπάρχοντα δίκτυα που δε χρειάζεται να εγκατασταθούν;

Βάζουν τα κριτήρια μόνοι τους και αξιολογούν τον εαυτό τους με άριστα, τη στιγμή που:
1ον στα κριτήρια ποιότητας (δηλαδή το πραγματικό bandwidth σε σχέση με το ονομαστικό, το uptime, τo ping time, ο χρόνος ανταπόκρισης σε βλάβη και ο χρόνος εγκατάστασης) τοποθετούνται στους πιο υποανάπτυκτους στο κόσμο και με τη χαμηλότερη βαθμολογία στην Ευρώπη των 25.
2ον όσον αφορά το κόστος οι τιμές τους είναι από τις πιο εξοργιστικές στο κόσμο, με κόστος 10άδες φορές μεγαλύτερο από τους αντίστοιχους ευρωπαίους.
3ον μπλοκάρουν την αγορά οι ίδιοι και τη κάνουν ακατάλληλη για επενδύσεις αφού έχει γίνει παιχνίδι διαπλοκής προμηθειών το θέμα, και κατηγορούν τον ανταγωνισμό για αυτό τώρα;

Η έρευνα δε που δείχνει ότι ο κόσμος δεν παίρνει ευρυζωνικές διότι δεν υπάρχουν «ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες» δείχνει το μέγεθος της αποτύχιας τους. Βλέπεις, όταν κάτι έχει ΤΟΣΟ μικρή αγορά επειδή είναι πανάκριβο και προνόμοιο πλουσίων ή ανθρώπων που κόβουν από αλλού για να έχουν αυτό, τότε δεν υπάρχει αγορά και ως εκ τούτου δεν υπάρχει και ενδιαφέρον από τους επενδυτές να διαφημίσουν προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες μέσω αυτού. 

Είναι σα να λες, «δεν υπάρχει αγορά για πώληση παγωτών στη τάδε παραλία» όταν δεν υπάρχει δρόμος, ηλεκτρικό και νερό σε εκείνη τη παραλία, οπότε δε πάει κανείς. Όταν το κράτος φτιάχνει τις κατάλληλες υποδομές δικτύωσης, τότε δημιουργεί και αγορές που στη συνέχεια μπορούν να φορολογηθούν. Αν φτιάξει δηλαδή το κράτος το δρόμο, θα πηγαίνει ο κόσμος και τότε θα ανθήσει και το εμπόριο «δίπλα στο δρόμο». 

Ε, το ίδιο γίνεται και στο internet. Πρέπει να δώσεις κάτι για να πάρεις κάτι. Ξεκίνησε πριν χρόνια αυτό το e-government, άλλαξε η κυβέρνηση, στα @@ τους των καινούργιων να δώσουν πληροφορίες. Γίνονται ανακοινώσεις θέσεων στο δημόσιο, είναι ιδιωτικό το site που τις ανακοινώνει. Ψάχνεις να βρεις ΕΝΑ χάρτη του δακτυλίου της Αθήνας και δεν υπάρχει ΟΥΤΕ στη τροχαία! 

Είναι εύκολο να λες ότι φταίνε οι πολίτες για κάθε τι που γίνεται χωρίς μυαλό και χωρίς σχεδιασμό, αλλά βασικά οικονομικά θα περίμενα ότι θα γνώριζαν ή αν γνωρίζουν ότι θα είχαν τη καλοσύνη να μην υποτιμούν τη ευφυΐα μας.

----------


## yiapap

> Από τη στιγμή που η διείσδυση του Internet είναι 17 % μόνο και το 52% δεν το θεωρεί χρήσιμο, έχουμε άλλο 35% για πιθανή πελατεία, δηλαδή, τριπλασιασμό των συνδέσεων


Έχουμε άλλο 48% του 17%. Δηλαδή περίπου 8% του Ελληνικού πληθυσμού.
Δηλαδή *εννιαπλασιασμό* των συνδέσεων!
Αλήθεια όταν οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις είναι στο 1% της διείσδυσης αντί για το 8.5%, πάμε καλά;



> The Commission Communication " Electronic communications: the road to the knowledge economy " (pdf) - reiterated the eEurope 2005 broadband target and called for:
> 
> *     * all public administrations to have broadband connections by end 2005 ;
>    * half of all internet connections to be broadband by 2005 .*
> 
> All Member States have put comprehensive national broadband strategies in place;
> Πηγή: Δικτυακός Τόπος E.C.-Infromation Society

----------


## WAntilles

Καλά είναι σοβαροί;

Τί σχέση έχει η μορφολογία και το ανάγλυφο;

Καμμία αφού το ATM δίκτυο υπήρχε στα όρη και στα βουνά -> παντού, εδώ και 10ετίες.

Εκτός εάν π.χ. πήγαν κι έστησαν το DLSAM π.χ. της Καλαμπάκας πάνω στα Μετέωρα.

Ε πώς να μην ανέβει το κόστος.

Σπίρτα είναι. Τσακμάκια.

----------


## ndan_gr

Το παραπάνω ουσιαστικά δεν είναι απάντηση στην διαμαρτυρία μας, αλλα έμμεση απάντηση!

Αν θυμάστε πρίν ένα μήνα περίππου κάποιο μέλος του ADSLGR, είχε ανεβάσει την εσωτερική ενημέρωση που είχε σταλθεί απο τον ΟΤΕ.

Παραθέτω το ακριβές κείμενο και τα σχόλια δικά σας:




> Μαρούσι, 29 Ιουλίου 2005
> 
> Από:  Συμβούλιο Διεύθυνσης
> 
> Προς: Προσωπικό ΟΤΕ
> 
> Κατά καιρούς κυκλοφορούν σχόλια που αποδίδουν στον ΟΤΕ ευθύνες για την χαμηλή διείσδυση και υψηλό κόστος του ADSL στην Ελλάδα. Είναι χρήσιμο να γνωρίζετε την πραγματική εικόνα για να μπορείτε με τη σειρά σας να απαντάτε σε τυχόν ανακρίβειες τρίτων.
> 
> Το μέλλον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα. Η ανάπτυξη και η διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αποτελεί βασικό μας στόχο. 
> ...


*Μοιάζει ελαφρώς ε;*

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τί σχέση έχει η μορφολογία και το ανάγλυφο;


H μορφολογία εδάφους & το ανάγλυφο, το τι περιορισμούς έχουν και  τα προβλήματα που μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν στον καταναλωτή περιγράφονται αναλυτικά στο άρθρο που φιλοξενούμε στο portal:


*# Προβλήματα σε γραμμές ADSL απο την πλευρά του συνδρομητή
Τι προβλήματα μπορούν να έχουν παρουσιαστούν σε μια ευρυζωνική σύνδεση... * 

Anyway μην κολλήσουμε εκεί, η απάντηση που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ ήταν τόσο αναμενόμενη που κάνει την δουλειά μας πιο ευκολη για μια "ανταπάντηση καταπέλτη"...

----------


## Manolis K.

> Γ. Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Από τους σημαντικότερους δείκτες ποιότητας είναι το «μοίρασμα» (contention ratio): Το εύρος ζώνης ή bandwidth στις συνδέσεις ADSL παγκοσμίως είναι μοιρασμένο μεταξύ των χρηστών και όχι αποκλειστικό για τον καθένα. Το «μοίρασμα» λαμβάνει χώρα σε διάφορα σημεία στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στο δίκτυο των ISPs, καθώς και στο ευρύτερο Διαδίκτυο. Ο βαθμός «μοιράσματος» καθορίζεται από τη «συγκέντρωση» ή αλλιώς Contention Ratio που εξαρτάται από το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης, το πλήθος των συνδρομητών και το πακέτο πρόσβασης που έχει ο κάθε χρήστης. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό.


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι αριθμοί λένε ψέμματα (δεδομένου ότι η παραπάνω πρόταση είναι αληθής):

Όταν ο μέσος όρος του εύρους ζώνης της σύνδεσης είναι >1Mbps στο εξωτερικό, και στην Ελλάδα είναι 384Kbps, αλοίμονό μας και δεν είχαμε ΑΨΟΓΟ contention ratio - θεωρώντας την μέγιστη τιμή που μπορεί να δώσει η υπάρχουσα τεχνολογία των DSLAM του ΟΤΕ 8Mbps.

----------


## flyingGrec

> Ναι αλλά, αν ίσχυε δε θα το βάζανε στην απάντηση; Εδώ βάλανε το φοιτητικό ADSL!
> Επίσης... το φθινόπωρο είναι... ΜΕΘΑΥΡΙΟ!


Μείωση τιμών *θα υπάρξει*, το έχω ξανααναφέρει σε πολλά σημεία. Από τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου (μαζί με το φοιτητικό) και θα πάει το πάγιο στα 15,9 ευρώ (-4 ολόκληρα ευρώ!).

----------


## mastermind

Δεν με εκπλήσει η απάντηση του οτε. Θυμάστε τις 2 καταγγελίες που είχα κάνει?

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16717
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18897

Σαν να εχουν την καραμέλα και την πιπιλάνε συνέχεια. πρέπει να γίνουν επαφές με τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές και να βγει μια ομάδα απο το Adslgr να τους κάνει ρόμπα στον αέρα!

----------


## Ducklord

Τέλεια. Πότε ξεκινά η απάντηση;
ΑΠΑΙΤΩ να αναφέρει ρητά, και να απαιτεί, αποζημίωση για άτομα που, σαν εμένα, πλήρωσαν €600 για να αποκτήσουν ADSL όταν ξεκίνησε η διάδοσή του. Όχι, όμως, με έμφαση στο κόστος, μα στον ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟ και την ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ αγοράς εξοπλισμού από τον ΟΤΕς, και της "με-το-έτσι-θέλω" εγκατάστασης από τους τεχνικούς του.

Επίσης, φροντίστε να τονιστεί αυτό που ήδη ειπώθηκε: πως ο ΟΤΕς =ΔΕΝ= "έκανε έκπτωση 50%", μα διατήρησε την "τιμή γνωριμίας"

Και κάτι άλλο, που το έχω ξαναπεί: σε παλιό τεύχος του "Computer Για Όλους" είχαν πάρει συνέντευξη από έναν υπεύθυνο του ΟΤΕ, που υποσχόταν πράσιν'άλογα, 2-3 μήνες προ της διάθεσης του ADSL. Αν, κανείς, έχει το ντιβιντάκι με το βίντεο, ας μας το βρει να τους το τρίψουμε στη μούρη. Βλέπετε, ΤΟΤΕ υπόσχονταν αυτά που λένε ΤΩΡΑ: video-on-demand και άλλες "υπηρεσίες ευρυζωνικότητας" οι οποίες, προσέξτε το, είναι σημαντικό, ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΥΨΗΛΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ. Τώρα, προφανώς, ο ΟΤΕς θα διαθέσει "νέα πακέτα", με αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, που πιθανότατα θα είναι και ακριβότερα. Μα... Τότε, ΠΩΣ "δικαιολογούταν το κόστος" από ΑΥΤΕΣ τις υπηρεσίες; Δηλαδή, τις πληρώνουμε ΔΥΟ φορές;
Άρα, ή "δεν δικαιολογείται το μέχρι σήμερα κόστος", ή "η παροχή των υπηρεσιών" (και η υποχρεωτική αναβάθμιση συνδέσεων για να τις "σηκώνουν") θα πρέπει να γίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Πιστευω οτι αυριο το πρωι αν ο Κ. ΣΤΑΜΕΛΟΣ σεβεται τον εαυτο του,πρεπει να παρετηθει.
Ειναι τουλαχιστον αστεια οσα ειπε και απορω πως κατεχει τετοια θεση. Νομιζουν οτι απευθυνονται σε ατομα δημοτικου,που απλα δεν ειχαν τι να κανουν και ειπαν ας υπογραψουμε μια καταγγελια.
Ειναι ευθυνη μας το οτι το adsl παρεχεται μονο 2 χρονια? Οχι. 

Το μονο που δεν ειπε ειναι οτι ανεβαινει το πετρελαιο και πως θα ανεβει και το adsl...

----------


## HaRRy

Τελικά φταίμε ΕΜΕΙΣ για τις ακριβές τιμές !!
ΕΜΕΙΣ και η άτιμη η κενωνια ναούμε που δε κάνουμε όλοι απο 3-4 συνδέσεις να ριξουμε το κόστος!!!
Πάντως κι εγω μέσα απο τον ΟΤΕ άκουσα για μια μείωση και καλά προς συμμόρφωση στις διαμαρτυρίες των πολιτών και για να καταλαγιάσει το θέμα στη Βουλή και τα συμβούλια στο Υπουργείο!!
Αντε τώρα ο κάθε βουλευτής ή καποιος σε πολιτική θέση, να καταλάβει τι μπαρούφες γράφει η απάντηση κι ας έχει 1-2 σωστά σημεία, τα οποία όμως, όπως προείπε κάποιος, συγκρίνονται με μια άγνωστη χώρα μοντέλο!!!

----------


## Ardeloth

ok..  Λιγο πολυ με εχουνε καλυψει τα οσα εχουν υπωθει εδω μεσα... απλα μια ερωτηση σχετικα με "τα 2 χρονια που παρεχεται η υπηρεσια"... απο τις πρωτες μερες αυτου του site  συζητουσαμε το ποσσα χρονια ειχανε πιλοτικα το ολο θεμα.. μπορει να βρει κανεις εκεινα τα threads να τους τα δωσουμε? ετσι απλα να υπολογισουν και ποσσα χρονια ΜΑΛΑΚΙΖΟΝΤΑΝ (και δεν ζηταω συγγνωμη για την εκφραση) οι κυριοι...  για το γαμωτο δλδ. . .

----------


## emav

> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παρατηρείται μία συστηματική παραπληροφόρηση ως προς το κόστος του ADSL στη χώρα μας, η οποία δεν βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας και έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις και στην εικόνα της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς.


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποιον τρόπο η "παραπληροφόρηση" εμποδίζει την "ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας". Μήπως η διαμαρτυρία ισοδυναμεί με δολιοφθορά; Εκτός κι αν οι "παραπληροφορούντες" είναι μεγαλομέτοχοι του ΟΤΕ και έχουν τη δύναμη να ανατρέψουν τις "πρωτοποριακές" του αποφάσεις.




> Δύο χρόνια μετά την εμπορική διάθεση του ADSL στην Ελλάδα και παρά το γεγονός ότι την ίδια περίοδο ολοκληρώθηκε η προετοιμασία μας για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες


Τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει δηλαδή; Να σταματήσει η ανάπτυξη των τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα επειδή πήραμε τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες; Καλό είναι να μη χρεώνεται η ανεπάρκεια και η έλλειψη προγραμματισμού σε *εκ των προτέρων γνωστούς* εξωτερικούς παράγοντες.




> • Το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ καλύπτει σήμερα όλες τις περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων. Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, θα καλύπτεται μέχρι το τέλος του 2005 το 81% της Ελλάδα (πάνω από το 95%) των αστικών περιοχών.


Μόνο η περιοχή της Αττικής αντιπροσωπεύει το 50% των αστικών περιοχών της χώρας. Ή μήπως θα έπρεπε και οι κάτοικοι της περιοχής της πρωτεύουσας της χώρας να περιμένουν 2-3 χρόνια για να δουν κάποιο ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο στην περιοχή τους;




> • Η ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας πραγματοποιείται στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία σε λιγότερο από 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες.


Εφόσον υπάρχουν ελεύθερες "πόρτες", βέβαια.




> • Από την αρχή του 2005 έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί ο πελάτες ADSL και αυτή τη στιγμή πλησιάζουμε τους 100.000.


Που σημαίνει: 100.000 * 19,90€ = 1.990.000€ μηνιαίως το ελάχιστο ή 100.000 * 63,90€ = 6.390.000€ το μέγιστο. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι τα κατ' αποκοπή έσοδα του ΟΤΕ είναι € 3 εκ. τότε η ετήσια αποζημίωση του οργανισμού για τις υπηρεσίες του είναι € 36 εκ. Δηλαδή, μία και μόνη υπηρεσία σταθερού δικτύου προσφέρει έσοδα που ξεπερνούν τον κύκλο εργασιών της COSMOFON στην πΓΔΜ (€23,5 εκ.) ή τα καθαρά κέρδη της ARMENTEL για το 2004 (€ 20,9 εκ.).




> • Οι τιμές που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ στην υπηρεσία ADSL συστηματικά μειώνονται.


Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό μου, συστηματικά συμβαίνει κάτι όταν λαμβάνει χώρα "κατά τρόπο σταθερό και εκ των προτέρων καθορισμένο." Θα ήμουν, λοιπόν, ευτυχής αν οι υπεύθυνοι του ΟΤΕ μας εξηγούσαν ποιοι είναι οι κανόνες που καθορίζουν τη συχνότητα και το ποσοστό μείωσης στο οποίο μόνο μία φορά προχώρησαν στο παρελθόν και ευελπιστούμε να το κάνουν και στο μέλλον.




> Το κόστος πρόσβασης, το μέρος δηλ. που αφορά στον ΟΤΕ, μειώνεται συνεχώς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια: Ο ΟΤΕ μέσα στο 2003 μείωσε κατά 50% τις τιμές πρόσβασης του ADSL, ενώ από 1/10/04 προχώρησε σε περαιτέρω μειώσεις των τιμών κατά 20%. Για το κόστος σύνδεσης στο Internet αρμόδιοι είναι οι ISPs.


Βέβαια, ο ΟΤΕ δεν προέβη σε καμία μείωση 50% το 2003. Απλά, αναγκάστηκε εκ των πραγμάτων να μην προβεί σε αντίστοιχη αύξηση όπως είχε προγραμματίσει προκειμένου, ασφαλώς, να συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα.




> To συνολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας σήμερα ξεκινάει από 25 ευρώ το μήνα. 
> Τα παραπάνω δύο κόστη ισχύουν σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου προσφέρει ADSL. Για το συνολικό μηνιαίο ποσό που θα κληθεί να πληρώσει ο καταναλωτής υπολογίζονται απαραίτητα και τα δύο κόστη, είτε ο καταναλωτής «βλέπει» ένα συνολικό λογαριασμό είτε δύο χωριστούς.


Θα ήθελα να μας υποδείξουν οι υπεύθυνοι του ΟΤΕ τη χώρα όπου πληρώνουν πάγιο τηλεφωνικής γραμμής + πάγιο για ADSL πρόσβαση + πάγιο για ISP.




> 2. Η σωστή σύγκριση των τιμών του ADSL μεταξύ χωρών / εταιρειών πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί και τις παρακάτω παραμέτρους: 
> Α. Το έτος λανσαρίσματος της υπηρεσίας σε κάθε χώρα. Στην Ελλάδα η εμπορική διάθεση της τεχνολογίας ADSL ξεκίνησε μέσα στο 2003. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος θέλει να συγκρίνει τις σημερινές τιμές του ADSL στην Ελλάδα με άλλη χώρα, θα πρέπει να συγκρίνει τις τιμές στις οποίες προσφερόταν η υπηρεσία 2 χρόνια μετά την πρώτη παρουσίαση στη χώρα αυτή.


Αναρρωτιέμαι ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για την καθυστέρηση στην ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας στη Ελλάδα. Η έκθεση πεπραγμένων της ΕΕΤΤ για το 2004 είναι ιδιαιτέρως διαφωτιστική σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Στο κεφάλαιο 4.3 "Δράσεις για την ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας" σημειώνει:

"Ο ΟΤΕ είτε δεν παρείχε στους παρόχους τις πληροφορίες που απαιτούνταν για την ανάπτυξη των επιχειρηματικών σχεδίων τους σε σχέση με την ΑΠΤΒ είτε τις παρείχε με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση... Στόχος της ΕΕΤΤ για το 2005 είναι η πλήρης συμμόρφωση του ΟΤΕ με τις υποχρεώσεις του καθώς και η βελτίωση της συνεργασίας του με τους ενδιαφερόμενους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους ώστε να επιτευχθεί μεγαλύτερη διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας μέσω της Πρόσβασης ADSL."




> Β. Τη διασπορά του πληθυσμού που καλύπτει το ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο της κάθε εταιρείας. Η σύγκριση μίας εταιρείας που επενδύει τοπικά σε μία χώρα (π.χ. μόνο σε μία πόλη) με μία που απευθύνεται σε ολόκληρη την επικράτεια δεν είναι σωστή αφού οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ διαφορετικές (ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει ADSL πανελλαδικά).


Αυτό άραγε σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει απόσβεση της επένδυσής του πριν ακόμη προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες που υπόσχεται στους συνδρομητές του;




> Γ. Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Από τους σημαντικότερους δείκτες ποιότητας είναι το «μοίρασμα» (contention ratio): Το εύρος ζώνης ή bandwidth στις συνδέσεις ADSL παγκοσμίως είναι μοιρασμένο μεταξύ των χρηστών και όχι αποκλειστικό για τον καθένα. Το «μοίρασμα» λαμβάνει χώρα σε διάφορα σημεία στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στο δίκτυο των ISPs, καθώς και στο ευρύτερο Διαδίκτυο. Ο βαθμός «μοιράσματος» καθορίζεται από τη «συγκέντρωση» ή αλλιώς Contention Ratio που εξαρτάται από το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης, το πλήθος των συνδρομητών και το πακέτο πρόσβασης που έχει ο κάθε χρήστης. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό.


Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε όχι μόνο το μέσο όρο του contention ratio αλλά και τη διασπορά του ανά DSLAM.




> Δ. Το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας και κατ’ ακολουθίαν η τιμή στο χρήστη είναι συνάρτηση του αριθμού χρηστών. Όσο αυτοί αυξάνονται, η τιμή χαμηλώνει.
> 
> Ε. Τέλος, όσο περισσότερους πελάτες έχει ένας ISP τόσο χαμηλώνει και το δικό του κόστος.


Γι' αυτό ακριβώς διαμαρτύρονται και οι συνδρομητές σας. Δεν το βλέπουμε!




> 3. Η τιμή ενός προϊόντος στις τηλεπικοινωνίες καθορίζεται από δύο βασικές παραμέτρους: 
> Α) απαιτούμενες επενδύσεις: Ειδικά για το δίκτυο ADSL, υπάρχει η εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι, επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται τα υπάρχοντα καλώδια χαλκού στο τελευταίο κομμάτι του δικτύου (από το χώρο του καταναλωτή μέχρι το DSLAM, δηλ. τον Πολυπλέκτη Πρόσβασης για παροχή ADSL), το κόστος των επενδύσεων δεν είναι υψηλό. Αντιθέτως, οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις για τη δημιουργία δικτύου ADSL είναι πολύ υψηλές ειδικά αν συνυπολογίσουμε ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μία χώρα με πολλές γεωφυσικές ιδιαιτερότητες (ορεινοί όγκοι, νησιά) που καθιστούν την ανάπτυξη ενσύρματων δικτύων τηλεπικοινωνιών πολύ δυσκολότερη. Αυτή τη στιγμή, το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ αριθμεί πάνω από 160.000 εγκατεστημένες «πόρτες»-παροχές και καλύπτει όλες τι περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων (μέσω των πλέον 300 κόμβων). Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου θα υπάρχουν πάνω από 570 κόμβοι παρουσίας και περίπου 280.000 εγκατεστημένες και προς διάθεση «πόρτες»-παροχές που θα καλύπτουν το 81% της Ελλάδας (δηλ. πάνω από το 95% των αστικών περιοχών). Ήδη σχεδιάζονται για το τέλος του 2005 επιπλέον 200.000 παροχές νέας τεχνολογίας που θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παρέχουν και υπηρεσίες υψηλών απαιτήσεων όπως Video On Demand, Live Video Streaming κλπ. 
> 
> Από την πλευρά τους, οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι στην πλειοψηφία τους, δεν έχουν προχωρήσει σε σημαντικές επενδύσεις αλλά προτιμούν να επενδύει ο ΟΤΕ και να τους μεταπωλεί τις υπηρεσίες του καθώς το απαιτούμενο κεφάλαιο αλλά και το κόστος της προσπάθειας και της απόκτησης τεχνογνωσίας που απαιτούνται για να δημιουργήσουν τα δικά τους δίκτυα είναι πολύ πιο υψηλό.


Είναι λυπηρό να βλέπει κανείς έναν "γίγαντα" να συγκρίνει τον εαυτό του με νεότευκτες επιχειρήσεις. Ίσως θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμο να δηλώσει απλά στην ΕΕΤΤ ότι αδυνατεί να προχωρήσει στις επενδύσεις για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας για να δούμε αν το πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να λυθεί με διαφορετικό τρόπο.




> Β) διάδοση στον πληθυσμό: Η σύγκριση τιμών μεταξύ αγορών με εντελώς διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι σαφές ότι δεν βοηθά στην κατανόηση των πραγματικών αιτιών για την αργή ανάπτυξη των Ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών και γενικότερα του Internet στην Ελλάδα. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της Εθνικής Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας βασικός λόγος για την άρνηση του πληθυσμού να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο από το σπίτι είναι η αντίληψη ότι οι πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν στο Internet δεν θεωρούνται χρήσιμες (51,52%). Ως δεύτερη κατά σειρά αιτία για την άρνηση των Ελλήνων να αποκτήσουν διαδικτυακή παρουσία είναι το υψηλό κόστος του τερματικού εξοπλισμού (46,50%). Με χαμηλότερα ποσοστά αναφέρεται το κόστος πρόσβασης, η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης ως προς τις τεχνολογικές ικανότητες του μέσου καταναλωτή και η ασφάλεια των προσωπικών δεδομένων. Το αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών είναι η διείσδυση του Internet στην Ελλάδα να μην ξεπερνάει το 17% ενώ ο μέσος ευρωπαϊκός όρος είναι σχεδόν τριπλάσιος. Επίσης, σε πρόσφατη Πανευρωπαϊκή έρευνα της JP Morgan τέσσερις (4) λόγοι αναφέρονται ως παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη διείσδυση του Internet και της Ευρυζωνικότητας. Αυτοί είναι: 
> 
> • Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών) 
> • Η ικανότητα μιας χώρας στην απορρόφηση νέων τεχνολογιών (με δείκτες UNDP η Ελλάδα τελευταία της Ευρώπης) 
> • Το μέγεθος και η ένταση του ανταγωνιστικού περιβάλλοντος 
> • Το κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα


Αντίθετα, στην ως άνω έκθεση πεπραγμένων της ΕΕΤΤ, σημειώνεται:

"Η εν λόγω υστέρηση [στην ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας] εντοπίζεται σε τρεις κύριους παράγοντες. Οι δύο πρώτοι αφορούν στη σημαντική καθυστέρηση στην ανάπτυξη των αγορών ΑΠΤΒ και ADSL, γεγονός που αντικατοπτρίζεται στον αριθμό των γραμμών DSL... Ο τρίτος παράγοντας σχετίζεται με την απουσία δικτύων καλωδιακής τηλεόρασης (CATV) στην Ελλάδα."

Αντί να κατηγορούν τους συνδρομητές τους, θα ήταν καλύτερα για τους υπεύθυνους του ΟΤΕ να παραδέχονταν την αδυναμία τους να παρακολουθήσουν τις διεθνείς εξελίξεις και να ζητήσουν απλά συγγνώμη. Σίγουρα, θα τους αντιμετωπίζαμε με πολλή περισσότερη κατανόηση.




> Από τα παραπάνω φαίνεται ότι όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι παράγοντες θα πρέπει να συμβάλλουν με συντονισμένες προσπάθειες στην ανάδειξη του πραγματικού προβλήματος και λήψη μέτρων που ουσιαστικά θα ενισχύσουν τόσο τις προοπτικές διάδοσης του Internet γενικά, όσο και της Ευρυζωνικότητας ιδιαίτερα.


Και ποια είναι τα μέτρα που θα πρότεινε ο ΟΤΕ; Μήπως κάποιο πρόσθετο "τέλος χρήσης ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών"; Δυστυχώς, δε μας έχετε συνηθίσει σε καλύτερες ιδέες από αυτή.




> Ο ΟΤΕ έχει επενδύσει και συνεχίζει να επενδύει σημαντικά ποσά για να κάνει το ADSL προσβάσιμο παντού. Η χορηγία του φθηνού και γρήγορου Internet στους φοιτητές, από την αρχή το επόμενου ακαδημαϊκού έτους αποτελεί απόδειξη της σημασίας που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στην διάδοσή του και τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζει ένα εθνικής σημασίας ζήτημα.


Δυστυχώς, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πώς συνδυάζεται το προηγούμενο επιχείρημά σας περί μικρού "κατά κεφαλήν εισοδήματος" με την προσπάθεια διάθεσης φθηνής ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στους φοιτητές. Θεωρείτε ότι οι φοιτητές ανήκουν στη μερίδα των Ελλήνων με το υψηλότερο κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα και, συνεπώς, διαθέτουν τα χρήματα που απαιτούνται για την αγορά ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή; Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, ασφαλώς, οι υπόλοιποι "πτωχοί" εργαζόμενοι δεν τυγχάνουν άξιοι των "ευεργετικών" σας μέτρων αφού, προφανώς, δεν έχουν καν τη δυνατότητα να αγοράσουν ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή.

Όταν ο ΟΤΕ προβάλει ως επιχείρημα αυτού του είδους το σκεπτικό, είναι δυνατό να έχει απομείνει κανείς που αναρρωτιέται γιατί η ευρυζωνικότητα βρίσκεται ακόμη σε νηπιακό στάδιο στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Damien601

Εγώ ξέρω το εξής απλό.
Όταν σπούδαζα στην ιταλία είχα μία 768/128 (telecom italia) τον πρώτο χρόνο του λανσαρίσματος του dsl εκεί και πλήρωνα περίπου 35% φθηνότερα απο ότι πληρώνω τώρα την 384/128....
Μετά απο 2 χρόνια πλήρωνα το 1.5mbit (fastweb)  30% λιγότερα απο ότι πληρώνω τώρα την 384/128....
Και τώρα έχω φίλους που σπουδάζουν εκεί και πληρώνουν μία adsl 2+ (tiscali) περίπου όσο πληρώνω εγώ για την 384/128... (και έχουν και τους πρώτους μήνες έκπτωση 45%) 

Αλλα βέβαια στην Ιταλία κάποιος κάποια μέρα άρχισε να σκάβει τους δρόμους της Ρώμης και του Μιλάνου και περνούσε οπτικές ίνες.. (fastweb) και σιγά σιγά και την περιφέρεια γιατί μόνο όταν καταργηθεί το μονοπώλιο μπορεί να υπάρξει ανταγωνιστικότητα και μόνο τότε. Οι εναλλακτικοί στην χώρα μας δυστυχώς μόνο που εναλλακτικοί δέν μπορούν να είναι όταν ο οτε είναι ο μόνος που κινεί τα νήματα. 
Απο την στιγμή λοιπόν που ο οτε συμπεριφερεται ώς οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία ελπίζω να βρεθεί αυτός που θα αρχίσει να σκάβει τους δικούς μας δρόμους σύντομα (αν και τώρα τελευταία υπάρχουν ενδιαφέρουσες εξελίξεις στον χώρο των τηλεπ.) ακόμη και άν αυτό σημαίνει να δίνουμε τα λεφτά μας σε κάποιο ήδη πλούσιο ιδιώτη.

----------


## ktakis

Επιεικώς απαράδεκτη απάντηση. Τίποτα από όσα λέει δεν είναι σωστό. Προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα και απαντούν (μετά από τόσο καιρό) στη διαμαρτυρία με ότι βρήκαν πρόχειρο.

Πρέπει πλέον να υπάρξει μια ανταπάντηση που να σταλεί ξανά σε όλους τους φορείς για να μη μείνει κανείς με την εντύπωση ότι εντάξει ο ΟΤΕ απάντησε και έκλεισε το θέμα. Να καταρρίπτεται ένα προς ένα όλα τα επιχειρήματα (ο Θεός να τα κάνει τέτοια) του ΟΤΕ. Συγγραφείς του φόρουμ σπεύσατε!

Κυρίως να τονιστούν τα εξής 2 σημεία: 1) ότι το κόστος είναι συνάρτηση του πλήθους των χρηστών και 2) ότι το πλήθος αυτό έχει υπερδιπλασιαστεί από την αρχή του 2005. Συγνώμη αλλά έγινε καμιά μείωση από την αρχή του 2005; Αν όχι τότε με βάση αυτή τη λογική πρέπει *να απαιτούμε υποδιπλασιασμό* του παγίου.

Επίσης



> Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό.


Αυτό δε λέει τίποτα απολύτως. Με το *αποδεκτό* συκγρίνουμε ή με το μέσο ευρωπαϊκό *υπαρκτό*;

----------


## MANDRAKAS

> Γ. Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Από τους σημαντικότερους δείκτες ποιότητας είναι το «μοίρασμα» (contention ratio): Το εύρος ζώνης ή bandwidth στις συνδέσεις ADSL παγκοσμίως είναι μοιρασμένο μεταξύ των χρηστών και όχι αποκλειστικό για τον καθένα. Το «μοίρασμα» λαμβάνει χώρα σε διάφορα σημεία στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στο δίκτυο των ISPs, καθώς και στο ευρύτερο Διαδίκτυο. Ο βαθμός «μοιράσματος» καθορίζεται από τη «συγκέντρωση» ή αλλιώς Contention Ratio που εξαρτάται από το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης, το πλήθος των συνδρομητών και το πακέτο πρόσβασης που έχει ο κάθε χρήστης. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό.


Η ποιοτητα της προσφερομενης υπηρεσιας βρισκεται σε αυτο που εχει συμβει σε μενα, στους 3 μηνες που εχω aDSL:
α. μια βδομαδα δεν ειχα καθολου συνδεση με το δικτυο και για να μου το φτιαξουν αναγκαστηκα κι εκανα εγγραφη καταγγελια στον ΟΤΕ.
Και παρεπιμπτωντος το πρωι την εκανα το απογευμα την εφτιαξαν και με πηραν και 4-5 υπαληλοι του ΟΤΕ, τηλεφωνο και ρωταγαν τι παραπονα ειχα.
β. για 4-5 μερες ειχα bandwidth 150-180 και στο τηλεφωνημα που εκανα για την αναγγελια της βλαβης, οταν τους ειπα για το προβλημα και το οτι αν ειχα γραμη 300-350 δεν θα μιλαγα καθολου η απαντηση ηταν οτι ποτε δεν θα εχω ταχυτητα 350. Γιατι 384 δεν πληρωνω?
γ. Και παλι για 4 μερες δεν ειχα καθολου συνδεση γιατι μαλλον εκαναν αναβαθμηση στο DSLAM της περιοχης και μετα ειχε προβλημα συνδεσης το modem που οι ιδιοι μου πουλησαν.
Τωρα αν υπολογησουμε τις μερες που ειχα προβλημα (ειναι γυρω στις 15) σημαινει οτι πληρωσα  1/6 επιπλεον στην γραμμη ΚΑΙ στον ISP . Δηλαδη προσαυξηση 16,66 %.
Βγαλτε την τιμη μονοι σας οπως και τα συμπερασματα της "προσφερομενης ποιοτητας"

ΥΓ Αυτα που ανεφερα ειναι ενδεικτικα και ειναι κατι που πιστευω οτι εχει συμβει στους περισσοτερους απο εμας. Και δεν τα αναφερω ως παραπονα δικα μου αλλα δεν αντεχω το δουλεμα.

----------


## largo

> Δηλαδή??? Η προετοιμασία για τους Ολυμπιακούς αποτέλεσε τροχοπέδη για την εξέλιξη του ευριζωνικού δικτύου, ή απλά παρά τους Ολυμπιακούς καταφέραμε να βρισκόμαστε ακόμα σε στάδιο.... (ας μην το χαρακτηρίσω!!!)
> 
>    Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο??? τότε γιατί δεν δουλεύει τίποτα (σ.σ.: σωστά)


Όντως η σύνδεση μου καθυστέρησε σχεδόν 4 μήνες, λόγω Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Η Αίτηση έγινε μέσα Αυγούστου 2004 για Μαρούσι (παρακαλώ) και η επίσημη απάντηση ΟΤΕ για την γραμμή ήταν ότι λόγω Ολυ2004 δεν μπορεί. Μόλις τελειώσουν και οι ΠΑΡΑολυμπιακοί βλέπουμε, και όντως έτσι εγινε περί τον Οκτώβριο 2004.

Κώστας

----------


## torix

Για δέστε λίγο εδώ για το έτος 2003 από τη EE.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Μείωση τιμών *θα υπάρξει*, το έχω ξανααναφέρει σε πολλά σημεία. Από τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου (μαζί με το φοιτητικό) και θα πάει το πάγιο στα 15,9 ευρώ (-4 ολόκληρα ευρώ!).


*4 ολόκληρα ευρώ;;;* :ROTFL: 

Δηλαδή οι φοιτητές θα έχουν με 5.95€ τα 512Kbps και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι θα πληρώνουμε τριπλάσια τιμή (18.92€) για...384Kbps;;;; H Vivodi αυτή τη στιγμή έχει την 384 shared στην τιμή των 16.54, δηλαδή ακόμα και μετα την μείωση του ΟΤΕ πάλι φτηνότερα θα βγαίνει;;  :Shocked: 

Εσύ, άσχετα αν εργάζεσε εκει που εργάζεσε, θεωρείς οτι το ποσό που δίνεις τώρα είναι σωστό σε σχέση με την ταχύτητα που έχεις και με αυτά που δίνουν στις υπόλοιπες χώρες τις ΕΕ; Πιέστε και εσείς οι "απο μέσα" λίγο μπάς και δούμε καμμιά άσπρη μέρα.

*Θα έπρεπε να ισχύει τουλάχιστον μειωμένο τιμολόγιο για τους πελάτες που έχουν ADSL OTE πάνω απο ένα χρόνο, όπως γινόταν στην κινητή, γιατί η απόσβεση του εξοπλισμού έχει ηδη γίνει και το μόνο που θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουμε είναι η συντήρηση.*

----------


## Ducklord

Ardeloth, θα σε παρακαλέσω να...
...εργκ...
...νααα....
...εεε...
...να μην αναφέρεις τι έκαναν.

Ε, ΤΙ άλλο να πω; Έχουμε ξεπεράσει, προ πολλού, τη φάση της λογοκρισίας. Σοβαρά, όμως, ας κρατήσουμε ένα κάποιο άλφα επίπεδο. "Μας διαβάζουν"...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## unixas

Δεν ξέρω γιατί ο Κος ??? συγκρίνει την κατασταση στην Ελλαδα με αυτή του εξωτερικου και αν αυτό τους συμφερει. Απλώς να του θυμήσω ότι σχεδόν καθε ελληνική οικογένει εχει ενα παιδι στο εξωτερικό για σπουδές και γνωρίζει την κατασταση εκεί. Ενδεικτικα, να του πω οτϊ:

Αγγλία 2003
Connection: 512 Kbps with static IP (Γιατί στη Ελλαδα χτυπάτε τόσο πολυ την static???)
Γραμμή και ISP (BT)
Τιμή: 24 λίρες Αγγλίας

----------


## P_M

> Παρακαλώ αν μένετε εντός των ορίων πόλης με περισσότερους από 7000 ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ κάτοικους, κάντε ένα post εδώ...
> Θυμάμαι πόλεις για τις οποίες υπήρχαν παράπονα ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση.


Πάντως η Λέρος δεν έχει σίγουρα κόμβο για adsl και έχει πλυθησμό 9000 κατοίκους.
Τώρα ίσως πουν η πόλη της λέρου πόσους έχει αλλά πόσους κόμβους για τηλέφωνα να έχει ένα νησί σαν την λέρο; δεν είναι και η Κρήτη

----------


## Spyrosss

> Παρακαλώ αν μένετε εντός των ορίων πόλης με περισσότερους από 7000 ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ κάτοικους, κάντε ένα post εδώ...
> Θυμάμαι πόλεις για τις οποίες υπήρχαν παράπονα ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση.


Σίγουρα δεν έχει η Μηχανιώνα με 10.000 (εντός των ορίων οι 7.700)  κατοίκους και περιοχές του Αμαρουσίου που είναι σε PCM. Mόλις βρώ τα αντίστοιχα threads θα τα βάλω.

Για Ν.Μηχανιώνα

Για Μαρούσι

----------


## nefthy

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω... για ποιο λόγο αναφέρεται -έτσι ξεδιάντροπα- ότι "πρέπει να αποσβέσουμε τις επενδύσεις μας" σαν δικαιολογία...

Τι μ' ενδιαφέρει εμένα τον τελικό καταναλωτή; Μ' αυτή την λογική αν ο βενζινάς έβαζε καινούργια αντλία θα έπρεπε να ανεβάζει την τιμή, το ίδιο ο ΟΣΕ: καινούργιο τρένο; Αύξηση εισητηρίων. Αυτό το "επιχείρημα" θα με τρελάνει!

Σίγουρα κάποιος κάποτε έγραψε μια λίστα με "αιτίες" για το κόστος και μετά έφυγε! Οπότε οι λοιποί ανοίγουν το αρχείο και αρχίζουν:

#1 Κόστος επενδύσεων
#2 Η χώρα έχει πολλά βουνά και ζοριζόμαστε
#3 Η χώρα έχει πολλές πόλεις με περισσότερους από 7000 κατοίκους
#4 Έχουμε/είχαμε Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες και δεν προλαβαίναμε
...

Συμπληρώστε, βαρέθηκα με τον εμπαιγμό τους...   :Sad:

----------


## globalnoise

Με έχουν καλύψει οι άλλοι πλήρως με τα λεγόμενά τους

Τα μόνα που θα προσθέσω είναι

Γιατί αφού το contetion ratio είναι ανώτερο των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών εγώ έχω 50ms ping στο πρώτο hop και δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ αυτό που μου υπόσχετε η τεχνολογία DSL, δηλαδή χαμηλά pings, παράγοντας σημαντικός όχι μόνο για on-line games αλλά και για p2p πρωτόκολλα  :Wink:  (Δεν ρωτάω ειρωνικά, αλλά ειλικρινά. Απλά αναζητώ μία απάντηση για αυτά τα pings όσο πιο τεχνολογική γίνεται)

Θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο ως επόμενο βήμα να στείλουμε εκπροσώπους μας (είτε είναι από το ADSLgr.com είτε από την Ένωση Ελλήνων Χρηστών Internet είτε από οπουδήποτε αλλού) για συζήτηση του θέματος ποιότητας-τιμών τετ-α-τετ σε στυλ συνέντευξης. Το να επικοινωνούμε μέσω επιστολών πλέον είναι σαφώς άχρηστο αν αναλογιστούμε πως τέτοιες απαντήσεις θα δίνει ο ΟΤΕ

Υπάρχουν τόσα ερωτήματα από τους χρήστες αυτής της community ας συσωρευτούν όλες μαζί και οι "μεγάλοι" του portal μας να έρθουν σε επαφές και ας τα "κανονίσουν"

Μια συνέντευξη θα με ικανοποιούσε. Αυτή η απάντηση δεν με ικανοποιεί και για μένα δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά μια επίσημη παραλαγή της εσωτερικής ενημέρωσης που έκανε ο ΟΤΕ πριν ένα μήνα περίπου

----------


## cassidy

> Με έχουν καλύψει οι άλλοι πλήρως με τα λεγόμενά τους
> 
> Τα μόνα που θα προσθέσω είναι
> 
> Γιατί αφού το contetion ratio είναι ανώτερο των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών εγώ έχω 50ms ping στο πρώτο hop και δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ αυτό που μου υπόσχετε η τεχνολογία DSL, δηλαδή χαμηλά pings, παράγοντας σημαντικός όχι μόνο για on-line games αλλά και για p2p πρωτόκολλα



Και για VOIP, να μη μιλήσω για video conferencing και γενικά οποιαδήποτε real time time εφαρμογή...

----------


## ogenikos

Βλέποντας πιό σφαιρικά το θέμα κάνοντας λίγο και τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου θέλω νά επισημάνω τα εξής:
Ο ΟΤΕ είναι μιά μικρή (μεγάλη) επιχείρηση (σε σχέση με διάφορες ευρωπαικές, British Telecom π.χ που συνήθως συγκρίνετε), και έχει να μπαλώνει τρύπες απο παντού, όπως επενδύσεις σε Ρουμανία, Βουλγαρία κλπ, αποχώρηση προσωπικού για συνταξιοδότηση, συγκράτηση της μετοχής σε υψηλά επίπεδα για μεγαλύτερη εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων στην σταδιακή πώλησή της (ένα 10% είναι πάλι πρός πώληση).
Γεγονός είναι ότι σοβαρό ανταγωνισμό δέν έχει (εκτός απο την Vivodi), οπότε κρατάει τις τιμές εκεί που θέλει.
Επίσης πολύ καλή είδηση, είναι που ο τύπος αναφέρθηκε σε 120.000 επιπλέον  εγκατεστημένες και προς διάθεση «πόρτες»-παροχές μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου (που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και να την γλυτώσουμε και δεν "πιττάρουν" τα DSLAMs όταν μπούν οι φοιτητές) και άλλες 200.000 έως το τέλος του χρόνου, που σημαίνει ότι για να προωθήσουν αυτές τις «πόρτες»-παροχές θα κάνουν μειώσεις προσφορές που μπορεί να  ξεκινήσουν τον Οκτώβριο και ίσως συνεχιστούν στίς γιορτές ή το 2006.
Και έπειτα το λέει καθαρά αν δεν σ'αρέσει πήγαινε σε άλλον που [ι]"Από την πλευρά τους, οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι στην πλειοψηφία τους, δεν έχουν προχωρήσει σε σημαντικές επενδύσεις αλλά προτιμούν να επενδύει ο ΟΤΕ και να τους μεταπωλεί τις υπηρεσίες του καθώς το απαιτούμενο κεφάλαιο αλλά και το κόστος της προσπάθειας και της απόκτησης τεχνογνωσίας που απαιτούνται για να δημιουργήσουν τα δικά τους δίκτυα είναι πολύ πιο υψηλό[/ι]"
Και σου λέει ότι αφού δεν υπάρχει μεγάλος ανταγωνισμός δεν μειώνονται και οι τιμές, τελεία και πάυλα.-
Η πραγματική δύναμη του καταναλωτή είναι η επιλογή.
Ομως ο ΟΤΕ (αλλά και άλλοι πάροχοι) σε κρατάνε απο τ'αχαμνά με το περίφημο τέλος ενεργοποίησης το οποίο πρέπει να καταργηθεί γιατί δυσκολεύει την αλλαγή παρόχου γραμμής, το πληρώνεις σε κάθε αλλαγή.
Κάνοντας επιλογές με βάση την τιμή/προφερόμενη υπηρεσία,του στύλ, " μπορέι να κατεβάζω με 5-7 kB λιγότερα αλλά δεν πληρώνω αυτά τα επιπλέον kB χρυσά", και επιλέγοντας ενναλακτικούς/φθηνότερους παρόχους που κάνουν σοβαρές προσπάθειες και επενδύσεις, μπορούμε να πιέσουμε τις τιμές πολύ πιό εύκολα και γρήγορα.
Ας μείνουν απούλητες οι 320.000  «πόρτες»-παροχές γι κανα τρίμηνο-τετράμηνο και χάσει και άλλες μερικές χιλιάδες και να δείς που θα πέσουν οι τιμές...
Σωστός;

----------


## kadronarxis

ένα σχόλιο θα κάνω και δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ, γιατί δεν υπάρχει λόγος, ΤΕΛΙΚΑ.

Στο εξωτερικό, με διπλά-τριπλάσιους μισθούς από εμάς, πως είναι δυνατόν να είναι πιο φτηνά από εμας, ας μου το εξηγήσει κάποιος.
Μη μου πει κανείς, ότι στο εξωτερικό έχει μεγαλύτερη δυεισδητικότητα το adsl, και άρα χαμηλότερες τιμές γιατί θα του πετάξω ντομάτα.

Μια σοβαρή εταιρεία, ρίχνει τις τιμές τόσο, ώστε να γίνει δέλεαρ για τους πελάτες της, ακόμα και ΑΝ αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχει χάσιμο τον πρώτο, δεύτερο, τρίτο χρόνο.

Γεια σας, και παρακαλώ μην πατάτε το πράσινο.

----------


## ZORO

Αυτή την στιγμή όχι δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός ανταγωνισμός ουσιαστικά εάν εξαιρέσουμε κάποιες περιοχές της Αθήνας δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ανταγωνισμός. Ας πούμε ogenikos περιμένω με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον την προτασή σου εγώ που μένω Κατερίνη από που θα μπορούσα να προμηθευτώ γραμμή adsl εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ. Κατά τα άλλα η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ δεν ήταν κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που περίμενα. Αυτό που με πειράζει είναι ότι όλοι οι φορείς που στείλαμε φαίνεται η παρέμβαση τους να περιορίζεται μόνο ως ο ενδιάμεσος κρίκος για να φτάσει η δική μας επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ και η επιστολή του ΟΤΕ σε έμας. Μα καλά για αυτή την εργασία δεν υπάρχουν τα ΕΛΤΑ;

----------


## yiapap

> Που σημαίνει: 100.000 * 19,90€ = 1.990.000€ μηνιαίως το ελάχιστο ή 100.000 * 63,90€ = 6.390.000€ το μέγιστο. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι τα κατ' αποκοπή έσοδα του ΟΤΕ είναι € 3 εκ. τότε *η ετήσια αποζημίωση του οργανισμού για τις υπηρεσίες του είναι € 36 εκ. Δηλαδή, μία και μόνη υπηρεσία σταθερού δικτύου προσφέρει έσοδα που ξεπερνούν τον κύκλο εργασιών της COSMOFON στην πΓΔΜ (€23,5 εκ.) ή τα καθαρά κέρδη της ARMENTEL για το 2004 (€ 20,9 εκ.).
> *


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον σημείο! Άραγε πόσα έξοδα έχει η COSMOFON; Πόσο κόστισε η αρχική επένδυση; Πόσα έξοδα δημιουργούν οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις; Πόσο κόστισε η αρχική επένδυση;
Είναι οι τιμές της COSMOFON 1000% ακριβότερες από τις τιμές π.χ. της COSMOTE;

(PopManiac, κρατάς σημειώσεις;   :Cool:  )

----------


## Navigator

Σκόπιμα καθυστερούσαν χρόνια ολόκληρα το adsl στή Ελλαδα και αν δεν τους υποχρέωναν για τις ανάγκες των Ολυμπιακών ακόμα θα πούλαγαν τρέλλα οτι και καλα κάνουν τεστ το δίκτυο..
Επίσημα παραδέχοντε οτι η δοκιμαστική περίοδος για το adsl ηταν δυο χρόνια και θα μπορούσαν να τη έχουν πολλά χρόνια ακόμα για τα αρπάζουν ευκολα και ανετα απο τη απλη τηλεφωνία.
Να τα αρπάζουμε με τα πάγια και το μονοπώλιο ακόμα και απο τη γιαγιά στο χωριό με τη αγροτική σύνταξη των 200 ευρώ και να πάνε να πνιγούν οσοι θέλουν γρήγορο internet και καταραμένο voip.
Mε αυτή τη κουτοπονηριά *κατάφεραν*  να ειναι οι τελευταίοι στη EU στο το adsl και να υποβιβάσουν τη χώρα σε τριτοκοσμικό επίπεδο.
Και αφού έκαναν όλα αυτά ζητάνε τώρα και τα ρέστα "εχουμε πανακριβα τιμολόγια γιατί μόνο δύο χρόνια τα παίρνουμε απο το adsl και δεν έχουμε βγάλει τα λεφτά που ρίξαμε οπως εχουν κάνει οι αλλοι ευρωπαιοι  "
Ωραια λογική εχουν τα λαμόγια  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## smyrosnik

Στην Εύβοια έχει dsl? Γιατί στο δήμο που είμαι εγώ στη Βόρεια Εύβοια. δεν έχει.. :Neutral: 

Α και δεν κατάλαβα στην τελική τις εγκαταστάσεις του ΟΤΕ για την Ολυμπιάδα ποιος θα την πληρώσει ? ο Οτε? αχ0χ0α ας γελάσω , ας είναι καλά οι συνδρομητές του.

----------


## Gothic

Τελικά μας επιβεβαίωσαν το οτι θεωρούν όλους τους χρήστες adsl σπυριάρικα παιδάκια που χρησιμοποιούν την σύνδεση τους για "γρήγορο mp3 downloading" που έλεγε και η διαφήμιση του υποκαταστήματος τους, αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται το πως περιμένουν να χάψουμε το κατεβατό μπούρδας και κοτσάνας του κου Σταμέλου ο οποίος με την άνεση 1000 καρδιναλίων αποφάσισε να κοροϊδέψει 2000+ χρήστες που υπέγραψαν και όλους τους υπόλοιπους που ήδη ξεπαραδιάζονται κάθε μήνα για τις σούπερ ντούπερ υπηρεσίες που ο πΟΤΕ μας προσφέρει - σαν χάρη - εδώ και δύο χρόνια.
Φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να παραιτηθεί, μάλλον αύξηση θα πήρε και ένα φιλικό χτύπημα συνοδευόμενο με ένα "μπράβο τους έδειξες που πάνε να μας την μπούνε τα μυξιάρικα".
Με τέτοιες ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες βαυκαλίζονται και νομίζουν οτι είναι οι μπέστεστ οφ δε μπέστ και έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να μας εκμεταλεύονται για όσο γουστάρουν.

Ελπίζω να ετοιμάζεται ήδη η απάντηση και να γίνει και το forward στα κατάλληλα ΜΜΕ μαζί με εμπεριστατομένα σχόλια στο μάτσο μπούρδες που μας έστειλαν για να γίνουν ρόμπες για άλλη μια φορά.

----------


## toneworks

• Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών)
Καλα δε λεγανε οτι οι χρηστες του internet ειναι περισσοτεροι απο 1.000.000; Ρε παιδια ποιος μας συρικνωσε;

• Η ικανότητα μιας χώρας στην απορρόφηση νέων τεχνολογιών (με δείκτες UNDP η Ελλάδα τελευταία της Ευρώπης)
Δηλ ο Ελληνας, απο κινητα, pc, δορυφορικες ειναι βοδι.

• Το μέγεθος και η ένταση του ανταγωνιστικού περιβάλλοντος
Το ομολογουν οτι επειδη δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος δε ριχνουν τις τιμες.

• Το κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα
Επρεπε να'χουμε τον μισθο των ευρωπαιων για να εχουμε πιο φτηνη adsl. Εγω προσθετω οτι επρεπε να ειμαστε κ σε αλλη χωρα. 

E.E. κανε κατι

----------


## yannisc

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο συντάκτης της επιστολής του ΟΤΕ τα πιστεύει αυτά που λέει. Δεν τα λέει για να ρίξει στάχτη στα μάτια, ούτε για να παραπληροφορήσει, ούτε για να κάνει marketing. Απλά είναι ένας κλασικός καρεκλοκένταυρος που ενημερώθηκε για το dsl από ένα powerpoint αρχείο που του έδωσαν οι σύμβουλοί του πριν 4 χρόνια.
Νομίζω αν διαβάσει το παρόν thread θα πάρει αρκετές πληροφορίες που θα τον βοηθήσουν να εκσυγχρονιστεί η σκέψη του και ίσως να τα μεταφέρει στα αρμόδια τμήματα του ΟΤΕ. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα τρέχουν στον ΟΤΕ και δε θα φτάνουν όταν κάποιος εναλλακτικός (βλέπε Κόκκαλη) αποφασίσει να σπάσει το μονοπώλιο.
Πραγματικά το πιστέυω το παραπάνω. Σκεφτείτε ότι εκεί μέσα, από τον μικρότερο τεχνικό έως τον γενικό διευθυντή είναι δημόσιου τύπου υπάλληλοι που είτε μπήκαν για να αράξουν και να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο, είτε είχαν μέσο και "έκαναν την τύχη τους". Νομίζετε τους απασχολούν πολύ τα περαιτέρω;

----------


## yiapap

> Σκεφτείτε ότι εκεί μέσα, από τον μικρότερο τεχνικό έως τον γενικό διευθυντή είναι δημόσιου τύπου υπάλληλοι που είτε μπήκαν για να αράξουν και να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο, είτε είχαν μέσο και "έκαναν την τύχη τους". Νομίζετε τους απασχολούν πολύ τα περαιτέρω;


Σαφώς και τους απασχολούν! Οι μεν νεώτεροι μπήκαν με συμβάσεις "αορίσοτυ διάρκειας", οι δε παλαιότεροι... δες τα περί εθελούσιας. Το να βουλιάξει ο ΟΤΕ σε μια δεκαετία δε συμφέρει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, πολύ περισσότερο τους ίδιους τους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Lord_Rutherford

Δεν πιστεύω να περιμέναμε κάτι διαφορετικό!   :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:  
Εγώ ήλπιζα σε καμια αναγγελία για μείωση τιμών. Αλλά...
Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση πως από όλες τις υπηρεσίες που μας προσφέρει τούτη εδώ η χώρα ο OTE βρίσκεται σε υψηλή θέση.
Δηλαδή εγώ είμαι ευγνώμων που δεν κόβεται το τηλέφωνο που και που...   :Sad: 

Και κάτι άλλο. Είναι αδύνατο να έχουμε dsl σαν αυτό άλλων χωρών.
Είμαστε πίσω σε όλους τους τομείς και δε γίνεται να έρθει άνοιξη σε έναν.
Σα να βάζεις το μοτέρ της M3 σε Yugo.

----------


## al0000

Εκατσα και διάβασα την απάντηση και σχεδόν όλες τις απαντησεις μας (σας) σε αυτό το thread.

Και πραγματικά το μόνο συναίσθημα που μου βγαίνει από την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ, είναι *εκνευρισμός*.

Και αυτό γιατί *ακομα και στη (υποτίθεται) προσωπική απάντησή τους ως προς τους πελάτες τους, φένεται (κάνει πραγματικά μπαμ) πόσο ΔΕΝ μας σέβονται*. Φένεται πόσο απλά απάντησαν στα γρήγορα, βάζοντας το μισό κείμενο απο copy/paste, και αγνοώντας τελειώς στοιχεία και αριθμούς που τους είχαμε στείλει σαν επιχειρήματα και αποδείξεις.

Δεν παίρνω την απάντηση σοβαρά για να κάτσω να αναλύσω το κάθε τι που υποτίθεται ότι είπε ο κύριος.

Απαράδεκτο.

----------


## blend

Προσοχή συναδέλφισες/οι!

*ΔΕΝ* απαντάμε σε επιστολή-απάντηση δ/νσης/τμήματος του ΟΤΕ!

Αλλά *μόνον* σε επίσημη θέση-απάντηση της *Διοίκησης του Οργανισμού*. Καμμία τέτοια δεν έχουμε στα χέρια μας.

Δεν διαμαρτυρηθήκαμε σε ...τμηματάρχη/προϊστάμενο. Θεωρώ οτι η συγκεκριμένη επιστολή προαπαθεί να υποβιβάσει την προσπάθειά μας και την θεωρώ παγίδα.

Θα σχολιάσω ολόκληρη την επιστολή στα επι μέρους κομμάτια της, αλλά θα ξεκινήσω απο την υπογραφή, που μόλις παραπάνω ουσιαστικά αναφέρθηκα. Ο υπογράφων δεν μας αφορά σαν πρόσωπο και οποιαδήποτε επίθεση σε αυτον θα ήταν άδικη. Το οτι η υπογραφή είναι προϊσταμενου διεύθυνσης προϊόντων και εφαρμογών με βαζει σε υποψία οτι το τμήμα αυτο του ΟΤΕ ενήργησε αυτόβουλα.

Μην ξεχνάμε οτι ζητάμε απο τον ΟΤΕ να *ΚΟΣΤΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙ* την υπηρεσία που εμπορεύεται και όχι να δικαιολογήσει τις τεχνικές του αδυναμίες! Για τους ISPs θα πώ οτι ας βγάλουν μόνοι τους το φίδι απο την τρύπα, εφ'όσον ούτε καν ασχολήθηκαν με την προσπάθειά μας.

Οσο γιά την "παραπληροφόρηση", ας καταθέσει αποδείξεις γι'αυτό ο ΟΤΕ, διότι διαφορετικά, θεωρώ οτι κατηγορεί, μειώνει και προσβάλλει βάναυσα και κατάφορα 2.198 έντιμους, επώνυμους και διαφανείς πολίτες αυτής της χώρας.

*Ολα* τα παρακάτω απο αυτή την εισαγωγική πρόταση στην επιστολή τα αμφισβητώ, έως ο ΟΤΕ να προσκομίσει στην δημοσιότητα τα επίσημα στοιχεία (π.χ τις δημοσκοπήσεις) *ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΣΤΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ADSL*, σε δραχμές, ευρώ, μαραβέδια και σεστέρσια, πέσος αργεντινής ή όποιο άλλο νόμισμα επιθυμεί.

Τα ξαναλέμε..

Υ.Γ. Η επιστολή που λάβαμε δεν απαντά στις 4 επερωτησεις Βουλευτών στο Κοινοβούλιο. Οι ερωτήσεις αυτές, αφορούν το *κόστος*.

----------


## NoYmErOs

Σχεδόν όλοι απαντήσατε σε αυτό το κείμενο, αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον @blend ότι το κείμενο αυτό σκοπό έχει να υποβιβάσει την διαμαρτυρία.
Σε καμία πολυεθνική εταιρία δεν απαντά ένας τμηματάρχης σε τέτοιου είδους διαμαρτυρίες παρά η κάθε απάντηση φέρει την υπογραφή του προέδρου της εταιρίας, έστω και αν γράφεται από τον τμηματάρχη.
Και βέβαια επειδή όλοι περιμέναμε μια απάντηση εδώ και καιρό σκόπιμα καθυστερούσαν ώστε να "ρίξουν" την διαμαρτυρία μας σαν κάτι το ασήμαντο και το επιβεβαίωσαν με την απάντηση αυτή από "έναν" τμηματάρχη, και βέβαια η απαντήσεις που πήραμε είναι απλές και τυπικές.

"Το μέλλον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα. Η ανάπτυξη και η διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αποτελεί βασικό μας στόχο."

Εδώ μας λέει οτι θέλει αλλά...

"Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της Εθνικής Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας βασικός λόγος για την άρνηση του πληθυσμού να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο από το σπίτι είναι η αντίληψη ότι οι πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν στο Internet δεν θεωρούνται χρήσιμες (51,52%). Ως δεύτερη κατά σειρά αιτία για την άρνηση των Ελλήνων να αποκτήσουν διαδικτυακή παρουσία είναι το υψηλό κόστος του τερματικού εξοπλισμού (46,50%). Με χαμηλότερα ποσοστά αναφέρεται το κόστος πρόσβασης, η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης ως προς τις τεχνολογικές ικανότητες του μέσου καταναλωτή και η ασφάλεια των προσωπικών δεδομένων. Το αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών είναι η διείσδυση του Internet στην Ελλάδα να μην ξεπερνάει το 17% ενώ ο μέσος ευρωπαϊκός όρος είναι σχεδόν τριπλάσιος. Επίσης, σε πρόσφατη Πανευρωπαϊκή έρευνα της JP Morgan τέσσερις (4) λόγοι αναφέρονται ως παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη διείσδυση του Internet και της Ευρυζωνικότητας. Αυτοί είναι:

• Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών)
• Η ικανότητα μιας χώρας στην απορρόφηση νέων τεχνολογιών (με δείκτες UNDP η Ελλάδα τελευταία της Ευρώπης)
• Το μέγεθος και η ένταση του ανταγωνιστικού περιβάλλοντος
• Το κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα

Παρόλα αυτά ομως οι συνδέσεις 2πλασιάστικαν ...για αυτό και ...

"Αυτή τη στιγμή, το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ αριθμεί πάνω από 160.000 εγκατεστημένες «πόρτες»-παροχές και καλύπτει όλες τι περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων (μέσω των πλέον 300 κόμβων). Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου θα υπάρχουν πάνω από 570 κόμβοι παρουσίας και περίπου 280.000 εγκατεστημένες και προς διάθεση «πόρτες»-παροχές που θα καλύπτουν το 81% της Ελλάδας (δηλ. πάνω από το 95% των αστικών περιοχών). Ήδη σχεδιάζονται για το τέλος του 2005 επιπλέον 200.000 παροχές νέας τεχνολογίας που θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παρέχουν και υπηρεσίες υψηλών απαιτήσεων όπως Video On Demand, Live Video Streaming κλπ"

Αλλά ΝΑΙ κάνει επενδύσεις για ένα προϊόν που όλα τα στατιστικά είναι σε βάρος του...

Η Χρυσούπολη Καβάλας έχει πάνω από 7000 κατοίκους αλλά δεν έχει ADSL.
Το φθινόπωρο ξεκινάει αύριο και τελειώνει σε 3μήνες..

----------


## aroutis

Με πολύ ενδιαφέρον - και ομολογουμένως, από ένα σημείο και ύστερα ένα μειδίαμα στα χείλη - διάβασα την επιστολή απάντηση του ΟΤΕ για την κίνηση που ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ και όχι μονο της εν λόγω επιχείρησης έχουν κάνει σε μία απέλπιδη (?) προσπάθεια να μάθουν γιατί χρεώνονται τόσο πολλά χρηματα για μια υπηρεσία που σε πολλά άλλα μέρη όχι μόνο της Ευρώπης αλλά -οπως αποδεικνύεται ακόμη και της Αφρικής (!)- είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερη.

Χωρίς έκπληξη (ομολογώ) διάβασα οτι τελικά ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για όλο αυτό το θέμα, αλλά ο Ελληνας πολίτης γιατί δεν γνωρίζει από τεχνολογίες (δες τα ποσοστά χρήσης υπολογιστών στο σπίτι του), επίσης φταίει η Ελλάδα γεωπολιτικά, (δες πόσα νησιά έχουμε), και τέλος πάντων αν έχουμε αρκετη υπομονή και περάσουν 10-12 χρόνια (και φάνε με χρυσά κουτάλια) οι τιμές θα πέσουν (και προσέξτε), ταυτόχρονα δηλώνοντας οτι πέφτοντας το contention ratio πέφτει και η τιμή (άρα πλαγίως δηλώνοντας οτι δεν σκοπεύουν να κάνουν κάτι για να το διατηρήσουν σε σημερινά επίπεδα - ΑΝ φυσικά δεχθούμε με την σειρά μας οτι είναι καλό).

Φυσικά, κάπου εκεί (εξου και το μειδίαμα), αναρωτιέμαι αν πχ ο Κος Σταμέλος χρησιμοποιεί Vivodi ή απλά δεν έχει ADSL για να μήν γνωρίζει περί των ΧΙΛΙΑΔΩΝ περιπτώσεων, παραπόνων κλπ πιταρισμένων dSLAM και εν τελει ότι γράφεται κάθε μέρα σε αυτό το Forum.

Μήπως τελικα θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή ιδέα τον κύριο αυτό ΕΙΔΙΚΑ να τον κάνουμε Invite για να πάρει μια ιδέα του τι γίνεται (μη με παρεξηγήσει κανείς, ο σαρκασμός είναι μια καλή άμυνα).

On another note, λέγαμε ότι θέλαμε μια απάντηση στα ερωτήματα μας... την πήραμε (?)

Φιλικα  :Smile:

----------


## aroutis

> • Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών)
> Καλα δε λεγανε οτι οι χρηστες του internet ειναι περισσοτεροι απο 1.000.000; Ρε παιδια ποιος μας συρικνωσε;


Κατσε ρε...good point ...Αν μόνο οι χρήστες DSL ειναι 120Κ, οι χρήστες DIALup πόσοι είναι... και εν τέλει ξέρω πολλούς που δεν έχουν Internet...

Μόνο 8% (!)

----------


## Gordon`s

Φίλε blend πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες. Εντύπωση μου κάνει πως αν εξαιρέσουμε την πρώτη παράγραφο είναι σαν ένα δελτίο τύπου που προσπαθεί να υποβιβάσει τα λεγόμενα κάποιων και αν θέλεις μοιάζει και λίγο σαν διαμαρτυρία προς τους ISP.
Διάβασα το κείμενο πολύ προσεκτικά και έβγαλα κάποια συμπεράσματα. Το ότι θεωρούμαστε "οι βλάμμένοι καταναλωτές", γενικά κι όχι αυτοί που υπέγραψαν την διαμαρτυρία, είναι προφανές. Υπάρχουν όμως αρκετά σημεία που ενώ η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. κατηγορεί τρίτους (ποιούς?) για παραπληροφόρηση ο ίδιος πέφτει σε αυτήν την παγίδα. Είναι αρκετά χαρακτηριστικό που μέσα σε δύο προτάσεις πέφτει σε αντίφασει όσον αφορά το κομμάτι που λέει για την δικτύωση. Το σίγουρο είναι πως για κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει κάποια πράγματα διαβάζοντας το κείμενο αυτό θα βγάλει εντελώς διαφορετικό συμπέρασμα.
Εμμέσως κατηγορεί τον κατασκευαστή του συννημένου πίνακα που αποστείλαμε για παραπληροφόρηση και εδώ πέφτει στην παγίδα. Ακόμα στο ίδιο κομμάτι αναφέρεται για άλλες χώρες που η εμπορική διάθεση δεν έχει πολύ καιρό που ξεκίνησε ΕΝΩ στην επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας μας αναφέρονται και χώρες που μόλις ξεκινήσαν, επί της ουσίας δηλαδή ΔΕΝ απαντά αλλά χρησιμοποιεί το ήδη επιχειρημά μας προς παραπληροφόρηση!

Διαβάζοντας ξανά την παράγραφο που αφορά τους ISP δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να βγάλω συμπέρασμα τι εννοεί. Πραγματικά θέλω βοήθεια.
Αναφέρεται: _"Από την πλευρά τους οι ενναλακτικοί πάροχοι δεν έχουν προχωρήσει σε σημαντικές επενδύσεις"_.
_ΑΛΛΑ προτιμούν να επενδύει ο ΟΤΕ και να τους μεταπωλεί τις ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ του_.
Καθώς λέει _"το απαιτούμενο κεφάλαιο αλλά και το κόστος της προσπάθειας και της απόκτησης ΤΕΧΝΟΓΝΩΣΙΑΣ που απαιτούνται για να δημιουργήσουν τα δικά τους δίκτυα είναι πολύ υψήλο"_

Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας πουλά δίκτυο αλλά υπηρεσίες που οι ISP δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να προσφέρουν? Αν αλήθεια αυτό το διαβάζουν οι ISP δεν θα πρέπει να αντιδράσουν?

ΠΑΡΑ πολύ σημαντικό είναι το contetion ratio! Έχουμε 2 φορές *καλύτερο* από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό! Αλήθεια γιατί δεν μας απαντάει, όπως ζητήσαμε να μας πει ποιο είναι και ας κρίνουν οι καταναλωτές αν είναι 2 φορές *καλύτερο*. 
Υποθετικά, κάνω μια σκέψη, αν το μέσο ευρωπαϊκό είναι 1/20 εμείς είμαστε 1/10? Από που αλήθεια προκύπτει αυτό?

Επίσης εμμέσως ο κ. Στάμελος παραδέχεται πως αυτό που σας δίνουμε ΔΕΝ είναι DSL. Αλλά μέχρι το τέλος του 2005 θα μας δώσει 200.000 συνδέσεις που θα μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν το δεδομένο! Video On Demand κλπ.
Τέλος, επειδή τα περισσότερα έχουν ειπωθεί, παραθέτει 4 λόγους για την χαμηλή διεισδυτικότητα στην χώρα μας πολύ δυνατούς. Κάποιος παραπάνω έκανε έναν παραλληλισμό ότι ένας υπολογιστής κοστίζει όσο 10 μήνες internet! Η απορρόφηση, λέει, νέων τεχνολογιών, όταν ακόμα μας λανσάρει το ISDN. Όταν ο ίδιος είναι υπαίτιος που δεν ήρθαν οι νέες τεχνολογίες στην Ελλάδα. Να μην αναφερθώ σε παραδείγματα και δηλώσεις τώρα. Ακόμα αναφέρει την ανταγωνιστικότητα για μια αγορά που ο ίδιος είναι μονοπώλειο. Και τέλος το κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα, σαν να παραδέχεται ο ίδιος ότι οι υπηρεσίες του είναι δυσανάλογες κοστολογικά σε σχέση με τον πληθυσμό.

Αυτά είχα να σχολιάσω.

----------


## angel_n

> Τέλεια. Πότε ξεκινά η απάντηση;
> ΑΠΑΙΤΩ να αναφέρει ρητά, και να απαιτεί, αποζημίωση για άτομα που, σαν εμένα, πλήρωσαν €600 για να αποκτήσουν ADSL όταν ξεκίνησε η διάδοσή του. Όχι, όμως, με έμφαση στο κόστος, μα στον ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟ και την ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ αγοράς εξοπλισμού από τον ΟΤΕς, και της "με-το-έτσι-θέλω" εγκατάστασης από τους τεχνικούς του.


Ακριβώς!!! Μόνο και μόνο που σκέφτομαι πόσα μου πήρε ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ ο οτε για να βάλω ADSL, με πιάνει τρέλα! Κι έχεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, που σου φόρτωναν το μοντεμάκι της ιντρακόμ και το πλήρωνες σαν να ήταν χρυσός (η απάτη της δεκαετίας!), να σου απαντάνε με γενικόλογα και άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε...    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## iliask

Nα κάνω και μια χάζη ερώτηση _? Δηλαδή συμφωνα με τον πίνακα συγκρισής των τιμών που αποστείλαμε η Ελλάδα των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων της Ευρωπαικής ένωσης κτλ κτλ ξέκίνησε αργότερα την εμπορική διάθεση  του adsl  από ότι σε χώρες όπως Γεωργία Τουρκία Πόλωνία ακόμα και Αίγυπτος νομίζω διαβασα κάπου .Και σε αυτές τις χώρες δεν υπηρχαν μορφολογικά προβληματα, ο κόσμος έτρεξε αμέσως και έβαλε adsl   η διυσδυση  ήταν της τάξης του 50 - 60 % ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΩΤΕΡΕς ΤΙΜΕς  ......Και είμαστε και περήφανοι .... και το χρησιμοποιουνε και σαν επιχείρημα  αντι να ντρέπονται ......

----------


## anon

> Το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ καλύπτει σήμερα όλες τις περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων. Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, θα καλύπτεται μέχρι το τέλος του 2005 το 81% της Ελλάδα (πάνω από το 95%) των αστικών περιοχών.


Καλά οι άνθρωποι επικοινωνούν με τον εγκέφαλό τους; Μένω στο Ρετζίκι (Πεύκα) Θεσσαλονίκης, δίπλα στον περιφερειακό, στα δύο χλμ απο το σπίτι μου είναι το νοσοκομείο Παπαγεωργίου (το νεώτερο και καλύτερο νοσοκομείο στην Θεσ/νίκη) και το νέο νοσοκομειακό συγκρότημα του Στρατού (424), στα 4 χλμ είναι το νοσοκομείο Παπανικολάου, και όλες αυτές οι περιοχές δεν έχουν  ADSL. Α' και να μην ξεχάσω ότι ο πληθυσμός στα Πεύκα σύμφωνα με την τελευταία απογραφή ήταν περίπου 11,000 εαν δεν κάνω λάθος,  και τώρα πρέπει να ξεπερνά τις 17,000    :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  


Πού μπορώ να πώ αυτά και να τους ξεχ...σω;   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## panos72

> • Από την αρχή του 2005 έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί ο πελάτες ADSL και αυτή τη στιγμή πλησιάζουμε τους 100.000.


απο τους 100Κ συνδρομητές, 2800 υπογραφες ειναι σχετικα λιγες, δυστυχως... ταυτοχρονα βεβαια πρεπει να ειναι και η μεγαλυτερη διαμαρτυρια που εγινε ποτε στην Ελλαδα  :Thumb Dup:  

προτεινω στην επομενη επιστολη διαμαρτυριας να γινει διαφημιση σε μεγαλα ελληνικα sites, (αν χρειαστει οικονομικη συμμετοχη, υπαρχουν και donations, σε sites ανταγωνιστων ISP θα πρεπει να ζητηθει δωρεαν χωρος)... αν παει η συμετοχη στις 10000 ατομα, η ανταποκριση θα ειναι πιο αμεση απο την πλευρα του ΟΤΕ.

Στο κατω κατω εχουμε δικαιωμα να μαθουμε την διαδικασια κοστολογησης μιας υπηρεσιας, απο ενα κρατικο οργανισμο, τον οποιο εμεις πληρωνουμε για τοσα χρονια ωστε να γινει γιγαντας. *Μην ξεχνιομαστε, ειναι ολοι τους υπαλληλοι μας.* Και εκτος απο εμας, το ιδιο δικαιωμα εχουν και οι επενδυτες του ΟΤΕ, που θα μπορεσουν ετσι  να αξιολογησουν τις πιθανοτητες βιωσιμοτητας του οργανισμου. 

 :Offtopic:  Αληθεια ξερει κανεις απο τους χιλιαδες ανωνυμους μετοχους ποσα Κ€ παιρνει ενας υπαλληλος για την εθελουσια εξοδο ????

----------


## anon

Ρε παιδιά, δεν ξέρω  αλλά λέω, δεν μπορεί να γίνει προσφυγή σε δικαστήριο στην ΕΕ για μονοπωλιακή κερδοσκοπία (σε σύγκριση με όλες τις υπόλοιπες χώρες της ΕΕ); Δεν ξέρω απο τα κοινοτικά, αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι για πάμπολα θέματα ακόμα και απλού πολίτη, μπορεί να γίνει δίκη εναντίον του κράτους μέλους. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί ίσως να γίνει είτε απευθείας εναντίον του ΟΤΕ ή εναντίον της Ελλάδας που επιτρέπει (βλέπε διαπλεκόμενα) να γίνετε χρήση αυτής της μονοπολιακής κατάστασης.

----------


## Demongr

> Προσοχή συναδέλφισες/οι!
> 
> *ΔΕΝ* απαντάμε σε επιστολή-απάντηση δ/νσης/τμήματος του ΟΤΕ!
> 
> Αλλά *μόνον* σε επίσημη θέση-απάντηση της *Διοίκησης του Οργανισμού*. Καμμία τέτοια δεν έχουμε στα χέρια μας.
> 
> Δεν διαμαρτυρηθήκαμε σε ...τμηματάρχη/προϊστάμενο. Θεωρώ οτι η συγκεκριμένη επιστολή προαπαθεί να υποβιβάσει την προσπάθειά μας και την θεωρώ παγίδα.





> Το οτι η υπογραφή είναι προϊσταμενου διεύθυνσης προϊόντων και εφαρμογών με βαζει σε υποψία οτι το τμήμα αυτο του ΟΤΕ ενήργησε αυτόβουλα.


Αλήθεια περιμένατε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ απάντηση;

Απ' όσο ξέρω σε όλες τις επιχειρήσεις του κόσμου μια απάντηση από τον οποιοδήποτε *είναι* επίσημη θέση της ΕΚΤΟΣ και αν δηλώνεται ξεκάθαρα το αντίθετο...

Αν είναι παγίδα; Δεν νομίζω... Απλά πήραμε μια απάντηση για να "ικανοποιηθούμε" και να το βουλώσουμε! Έχετε προωθήσει την επιστολή μας και την απάντηση τους σε κάποιο κανάλι; Θα κάνει ο Ευαγγελάτος πάρτυ! Εκεί να δεις πώς θα τους τσούξει!

----------


## mastermind

> ΠΑΡΑ πολύ σημαντικό είναι το contetion ratio! Έχουμε 2 φορές *καλύτερο* από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό! Αλήθεια γιατί δεν μας απαντάει, όπως ζητήσαμε να μας πει ποιο είναι και ας κρίνουν οι καταναλωτές αν είναι 2 φορές *καλύτερο*. 
> Υποθετικά, κάνω μια σκέψη, αν το μέσο ευρωπαϊκό είναι 1/20 εμείς είμαστε 1/10? Από που αλήθεια προκύπτει αυτό?


Δείτε τώρα εδω το ΨΕΜΑ που μεταφέρουν γνωρίζοντας οτι αριθμιτικά δεν αποτελεί παράγοντα σύνδεσης το υψηλότερο(αν πράγματι έχουμε) ratio. Πως μετριέται? Προσθέτουμε το σύνολο των γραμμων που συνδέουν τα dslam->bbras του οτε και το διαιρούμε με τον (αριθμό των συνδρομιτών)*(απαιτηση καθενός). Επειδή όμως τα κυκλώματα αυτά (απ'οσο ξέρω) έχουν σταθερό εύρος ανα γραμμή και τυχόν περίσσευμα σε κάποια άλλη δεν μοιράζεται... Για να γίνω κατανοητός αν το dslam της ανω κατω κουτρουβάλας έχει 5 χρήστες και μοιράζονται μια 2mbit γραμμή, το dslam της ηλιούπολης έχει 1000 χρήστες που μοιράζονται 2mbit πάλι. Καλό? Ας μας δώσει την λίστα ο κύριος με όλα τα κυκλώματα adsl να βρει ο καθένας το ratio στο κέντρο του!

----------


## nyndent

Δεν νομίζω τελικά να περίμενε κανείς μας κάποια περισσότερο εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ. Γι'αυτούς, όπως και για όλες τις Ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις εδώ και τουλάχιστον δύο δεκαετίες, είμαστε και θα είμαστε αγελάδες για άρμεγμα.

Ωστόσο ορισμένα πράγματα είναι εμφανώς αστεία:
Το υψηλό κόστος του τερματικού εξοπλισμού: Ποιο υψηλό κόστος; Έλεος. Πόσο ακριβό είναι ένα απλό PC για Internet;Οι διαδοχικές μειώσεις τιμών: Ποιές, οι δύο?Θεέ μου, επιτέλους ας πάψουν να μας κάνουν πλάκα. Ας μας πουν απλά οτί είμαστε κορόιδα και ότι ως τέτοια πάντα θα μας αντιμετωπίζουν.

----------


## iliask

Eπίσης κατηγορεί τους isps ότι δεν κάνουν επενδύσεις και ότι έχουν αυτοί ακριβές τιμές ..... Δηλαδή η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έχει κάνει επενδυσεις και είναι φτηνή ? EEEE πως ειπατε?

----------


## yiannos_p

> Στο εξωτερικό, με διπλά-τριπλάσιους μισθούς από εμάς, πως είναι δυνατόν να είναι πιο φτηνά από εμας, ας μου το εξηγήσει κάποιος.
> Μη μου πει κανείς, ότι στο εξωτερικό έχει μεγαλύτερη δυεισδητικότητα το adsl, και άρα χαμηλότερες τιμές γιατί θα του πετάξω ντομάτα.


Συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις όλων και πιστεύω ότι το θέμα με τους μισθούς είναι το πιο σημαντικό. 

Στην Αγγλία την περίοδο 2001-2002 η τελική τιμή για DSL dynamic 512K  ήταν 34.99 λίρες το μήνα σε συμβόλαιο 1 χρόνου, ενώ τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες είχε πέσει στις 29.99 (52,5 και 45 ευρώ αντίστοιχα περίπου). Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά πότε άρχισε η εμπορική διάθεση εκεί, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι το 2000 δεν διαφημιζόταν σχεδόν καθόλου, οπότε θα έλεγα ότι 2000 ήταν για τους Άγγλους το δικό μας 2003. 

Η Αγγλία είναι καλό παράδειγμα γιατί:
1)	Και εκεί βασικός provider γραμμών είναι μία εταιρεία, η BT. Υπάρχουν και άλλες, αλλά η τεράστια πλειοψηφία των internet providers προτιμούν την ΒΤ.
2)	Η ποιότητα των γραμμών κατά τη δικιά μου εμπειρία ήταν αντίστοιχη με την ΟΤΕ/Forthnet γραμμή που έχω.
3)	Υπάρχουν και φθηνότεροι providers από ΒΤ.
4)	Ο μισθός που θα έπαιρνα αν είχα μείνει στη Αγγλία να δουλέψω θα ήταν 2 με 3 φορές μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν που περνώ εδώ. Αυτό ισχύει για πολλά επαγγέλματα.

Αυτή τη στιγμή μία σύνδεση με παροχέα την BT στα 2.2Μ κοστίζει 24,99 λίρες, 37,5ευρώ.

- Οπότε έχουμε μία άλλη χώρα που μία εταιρία έκανε τις επενδύσεις. και έχει μονοπώλιο. 

- Επίσης, σε μια περίοδο 1-2  χρόνων (χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος όμως) μετά την εμπορική διάθεση της DSL, η 512 γραμμή κόστιζε λιγότερο απ’οτι η δικιά μας η 384 τώρα. 

- Και *ΚΥΡΙΩΣ*:, όλα αυτά σε μια χώρα με διπλάσιους μισθούς σε πολλές περιπτώσεις!!!    Αυτό λέει 2 πράγματα:
1)	Η γραμμή, αν το δούμε  αναλογικά , γίνεται ακόμη πιο ακριβή για τον Έλληνα!
2)	Επίσης αναλογικά, θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο φθηνή η επένδυση για τον ΟΤΕ, αφού και οι μισθοί αλλά και πολλά άλλα στην Ελλάδα είναι φθηνότερα!

Βέβαια, να σημειώσουμε ότι με τόσο μικρή που είναι η αγορά DSL στην Ελλάδα, είναι δύσκολο το κοινό να πιέσει μια εταιρεία για αλλαγή τιμών. Αλλά για αυτήν την κατάσταση φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ και τέλος πάντων, ας είχε διαφορετική επενδυτική στρατηγική!

----------


## NoYmErOs

H otenet μάλιστα είναι και απο τους ποιό ακριβούς ISPs ... πώς δικαιολογεί την διαφορά με τους άλλους ISPs στην δικιά του την εταιρια...?

----------


## cyberp

> • Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών)
> Καλα δε λεγανε οτι οι χρηστες του internet ειναι περισσοτεροι απο 1.000.000; Ρε παιδια ποιος μας συρικνωσε;
> 
> • Η ικανότητα μιας χώρας στην απορρόφηση νέων τεχνολογιών (με δείκτες UNDP η Ελλάδα τελευταία της Ευρώπης)
> Δηλ ο Ελληνας, απο κινητα, pc, δορυφορικες ειναι βοδι.


Για τη διείσδυση, ο αριθμός που αναφέρουν αφορά μόνο νοικοκυρια (όχι επιχειρισεις κλπ)

Τώρα για την απορρόφηση, όντως δεν το καταλαβαίνω... Ξέρω ότι είμαστε στις πιο ψηλές θέσεις της Ευρώπης στα κινητά..
Μηπως αυτός ο δείκτης που αναφέρει είναι της προηγουμενης δεκαετίας;; ή μήπως περιλαμβάνει μόνο Η/Υ;;
UNDP μάλλον πρέπει να είναι το United Nations Development Programme..

----------


## cyberp

> Για τη διείσδυση, ο αριθμός που αναφέρουν αφορά μόνο νοικοκυρια (όχι επιχειρισεις κλπ)
> 
> Τώρα για την απορρόφηση, όντως δεν το καταλαβαίνω... Ξέρω ότι είμαστε στις πιο ψηλές θέσεις της Ευρώπης στα κινητά..
> Μηπως αυτός ο δείκτης που αναφέρει είναι της προηγουμενης δεκαετίας;; ή μήπως περιλαμβάνει μόνο Η/Υ;;
> UNDP μάλλον πρέπει να είναι το United Nations Development Programme..


Λοιπόν, το έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα το εξής:
http://hdr.undp.org/reports/global/2.../techindex.pdf
Δείτε το section:
A2.4 Diffusion of technology
Information and communications
(Τεχνολογική Διάχυση σε πληροφορική και επικοινωνίες)
Eίναι το πιο πρόσφατο απ'οτι φαίνεται, αν και βασίζεται σε στοιχεία του 1999, η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην 23η θέση παγκοσμίως και είναι πάνω από χώρες όπως Κύπρος, Πορτογαλία, Τσεχία, Σλοβακία, Ουγγαρία κλπ.
Άρα αυτό που λέει ο ΟΤΕ είναι λάθος!

----------


## halvas69

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες και μιας και αναφέρθηκε η Πολωνία μπήκα στον πειρασμό να ρωτήσω έναν φίλο που μένει εκεί.
Πρώτα απ'όλα η Πολωνία δεν είναι επίπεδη (lol) και βουνά έχει και λαγκάδια, μόνο η Ολλανδία έχει αυτό το "πλεονέκτημα"
Το Adsl άρχισε να διατίθεται πριν από 2,5 χρόνια χωρίς δοκιμαστικές περιόδους κλπ χαριτωμένα.
Μ'αρέσει που οι "δικοί μας" παρ'ολές τι χρονοβόρες δοκιμές τους μας παρέχουν το χάλι που απολαμβάνουμε.
Ο φίλος μου έχει συμβληθεί με τον αντίστοιχο Πολωνικό ΟΤΕ, δεν πλήρωσε τέλος ενεργοποίησης ούτε κάποιο έξτρα πάγιο κάθε μήνα.
Απλά έκανε αίτηση για Adsl 512/128 (384 δεν έχουν, αλλά υπάρχει 256/128) και από την ημέρα που τον σύνδεσαν πληρώνει 28,2 ευρώ τον μήνα μαζί με το ΦΠΑ.
Τα pings του με ελληνικό game-server που παίζουμε μαζί είναι καλύτερα ή ακόμα και ίδια με τα δικά μου. (εγώ είχα 35ms-73ms το καλοκαίρι και αυτός είχε 30ms-41ms)
Ζει σε μία κωμόπολη-χωριό στην μέση του πουθενά, μα στην μέση του πουθενά μιλάμε (ας είναι καλά το Google earth, το είδα με τα μάτια μου) τουλάχιστον 120χλμ από την κοντινότερη πόλη......άγνωστην σε εμένα αλλά πόλη.
Το μόνο "αρνητικό" είναι ότι δεν έχει flat-rate αλλά έχει όριο τα 15GB, μετά το όριο αυτό πληρώνει 1,25 ευρώ ανά GB αλλά δεν το έχει φτάσει ποτέ.
Τώρα που το καλοσκεύτομα, ας το είχα και εγώ αυτό το "φρούτο" και ας έβαζαν 5 ευρώ το GB μετά το όριο των 15GB.
Τεσπά.....κουράγιο αδέρφια.

----------


## Navigator

Τα στατιστικά που παραθέτουν για δικαιολογίσουν τη αρπακτική πολιτική τους ειναι για γέλια και για κλάματα.
Δεν ξέρω που πήγαν και βρήκαν αυτό το UNPD αλλα εδώ ειναι Ευρώπη και η επίσημη στατιστική υπηρεσια της Ευρωπαικής Ενωσης αλλα λέει :
http://epp.eurostat.cec.eu.int

Στη Ουγκάντα τολμούν να πουλήσουν μόνο τη πόρτα adsl 384 23 ευρώ το μήνα ?
 Πόσο αγοράζουν τα dslam, bbras απο το προμηθευτή τους στη Ουγκάντα και πόσο αυτοί εδώ ?

----------


## Sebu

Η απαντηση του ΟΤΕ ειναι καθολα αναμενομενη.

Πρεπει για μενα ο ΟΤΕ να απαντησει σε ενα βασικο ερωτημα.Τελικα τι ειναι????

ΔΕΚΟ,Κοινωφελες Ιδρυμα,Εκκλησια ή μηπως ειναι *Ανωνυμη Εταιρεια εισηγμενη στο ΧΑΑ, με θεσμικους μετοχους μεταξυ των αλλων, και σκοπο τη μεγιστοποιηση του κερδους????*

Γιατι να ειναι ιδιωτικη εταιρεια η οποια λειτουργει με κοινωφελη και κοινωνικα κριτηρια δεν στεκει και αν ειναι οντως ετσι να βγαλει δελτιο τυπου να ενημερωσει τους θεσμικους στο Λονδινο και τη Νεα Υορκη οτι επενδυει τα λεφτα τους σε υποδομη στα κατσικοχωρια της Ελλαδας ενδιαφερομενη περισσοτερο για ολοκληρωμενη καλυψη(με μειωμενη ποιοτητα και αρα αξια επενδυσης) παρα για ουσιαστικη καλυψη με αυξημενη ποιοτητα και συνεπως αξια επενδυσης.

Αν αποδεχτουμε και απαντησει ο ΟΤΕ οτι λειτουργει με κοινωνικο-κρατικα κριτηρια με σκοπο να ικανοποιησει ολους τους Ελληνες εις βαρος της ποιοτητας και των χρηματοοικονομικων κριτηριων τοτε δεν νομιζω πως αυτη η επιστολη διαμαρτυριας ειχε κανενα νοημα ουτε αξιζει να ασχοληθουμε σοβαρα με την απαντηση τους.

Ο ΟΤΕ απο τη μια μας λεει οτι πασχιζει να καλυψει ολη την Ελλαδα απο υποχρεωση ως ο εθνικος φορεας(κατι το οποιο δεν συναδει με την εννοια της ελευθερης αγορας και της ιδιωτικης εταιρειας) και συνεπως αυξανεται το κοστος το οποιο επωμιζομαστε εμεις και απο την αλλη μας λεει οτι αν αυξηθουν οι χρηστες θα πεσουν οι τιμες.

Δηλαδη *ο ΟΤΕ βασιζεται στα κλασικα οικονομικα περι προσφορας και ζητησης*(οπως μια σοβαρη ΑΕ) για να ρυθμιζει τις τιμες(αυξανεται η ζητηση για dsl με σταθερη προσφορα κυκλωματων απο εμενα=>μειωση τιμων) *αλλα σε ολα τα αλλα μας λεει εμμεσως πλην σαφως οτι ειναι ενα κοινωφελες ιδρυμα που οφειλει να δωσει dsl και στο Καστελοριζο και τη Σαγιαδα ακομα εις βαρος της ποιοτητας και των τιμων που προσφερει στους υπολοιπους.*

*Δεδομενου οτι το κοστος για προσβαση dsl σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες το μεταβιβαζουν στους υπολοιπους για να κανουν αποσβεση.*

Επιπλεον υποστηριζει οτι ενω ο ΟΤΕ κανει μειωσεις οι παροχοι δεν κανουν.Μας πως να κανουν μειωσεις οταν τα κυκλωματα τους τα μισθωνει χονδρικη ο ΟΤΕ.Ποσο κατω να ριξεις τις τιμες σου οταν το πρωτογενες προιον στο δινει καποιος αλλος σε *μια χ τιμη*.Για να "ζησεις" θα βαλεις *τιμη χ+ψ οπου ψ>1.*
Αντε λογω ανταγωνισμου μεταξυ των παροχων(αφου ο ΟΤΕ ειναι μονοπωλιο στο πρωτογενες προιον(κυκλωμα)και αρα δεν εχει ανταγωνιστη για να αναγκαστει να ριξει τις τιμες) *να κατεβει το ψ μεχρι το 0,1.*
Μα αν το κατεβασεις στο χ τοτε πουλας οσο και ο ΟΤΕ και επιπλεον χωρις οριακο κερδος.

Ας μας πει λοιπον ο ΟΤΕ σε τι τιμες δινει τα κυκλωματα χονδρικη στους παροχους,*ας μας πει τη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη εφαρμοζει στη θυγατρικη ΟΤΕνετ που ειναι παροχος* και μετα να κρινουμε μονοι μας αν μπορουν ή οχι οι παροχοι να ριξουν τις τιμες.

*Αν εχει τα "αντερα" ο ΟΤΕ ας απαντησει σε αυτα τα 2 ερωτηματα:

α)ειναι ΑΕ εισηγμενη στο ΧΑΑ με σκοπο τη μεγιστοποιηση του κερδους και της επενδυσης των μετοχων της ή ειναι μια ΔΕΚΟ,μια κοινωφελης υπηρεσια που προσφερει ενα προιον κατω του κοστους(βλ ΟΑΣΑ,ΕΘΕΛ) ή οριακα στο κοστος(βλ ΔΕΗ) για να κανει το κρατος κοινωνικη πολιτικη υπερ των ασθενεστερων??Γιατι απο την απαντηση αυτη κρινονται διαφορα και σιγουρα θα ενδιαφερονται οι αρμοδιες αρχες της ΕΕ περι ανταγωνιστηκοτητας και κρατικου παρεμβατισμου καθως και τα χρηματιστηρια Λονδινου και Ν.Υορκης.

β)Σε τι τιμες δινει το πρωτογενες προιον στους παροχους και συνεπως τι περιθωρια κερδους και αρα τι περιθωρια εκπτωσεων-μειωσεων εχουν αυτοι????*

----------


## Menippos

Να προσθέσω κάτι:
Μιλάει για 8% διείσδυση. Χμ, μάλιστα.
Το γεγονός ότι η χαμηλή διείσδυση οφείλεται στις υψηλές τιμές πρόσβασης, το έλαβε υπόψη του;

Και κάτι άλλο, που το έχω παρατηρήσει, καθώς κατέχω θέση σε ημιδημόσιο οργανισμό - άντε, να το αποκαλύψω, σε Επιμελητήριο:
Η κοινή πρακτική των κατ' ευφημισμόν "επιχειρήσεων" στη Ελλάδα, στην οποία συγκαταλέγεται και ο ΟΤΕ, συνοψίζεται στο εξής: Καθόμαστε όμορφα-όμορφα στο μαγαζάκι μας με σταυρωμένα χέρια και πόδια, πίνοντας το καφεδάκι μας και διαβάζοντας την (εκάστοτε αθλητική) εφημερίδα μας, περιμένοντας τον πελάτη-κορόιδο που θα κάνει το λάθος να περάσει το κατώφλι μας και τον οποίο αφού μπει μέσα, τον κατακρεουργούμε και τον καταληστεύουμε έτσι ώστε να εξασφαλίσουμε, αισχροκερδώντας ασυστόλως, το εισόδημα της εβδομάδος κει με τον τόπο αυτό σιγουρευόμαστε ότι θα μπορούμε να καθόμαστε και να αράζουμε για μια ακόμη εβδομάδα.
Ακριβώς αυτήν τη στάση διατηρεί και ο ΟΤΕ, καθώς και οι υπόλοιποι δημόσιοι, ημιδημόσιοι, πρώην-δημόσιοι κοινωφελείς οργανισμοί (ΔΕΚΟ, συνεταιρισμοί κι ενώσεις, αναπτυξιακές κλπ.), καθιστώντας έτσι διαχρονικό και χρόνιο το πρόβλημα και συμπράττοντας στην περαιτέρω βύθιση της χώρας στις κατώτατες θέσεις των διεθνών καταλόγων και πινάκων προόδου (ο όρος "ανάπτυξη" δεν είναι σωστός και λάθος χρησιμοποιείται απ' όλους, καθώς και το αντίστοιχο "development").

Καλά θα κάνει η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση της Ελλάδας να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι ο μοναδικός δρόμος και μονόδρομος εξασφάλισης εισοδήματος από τους πολίτες μέσω της φορολογίας είναι να είναι σε θέση οι πολίτες αυτοί να εξασφαλίζουν αρκετό εισόδημα που να τους καθιστά ικανούς να πληρώνουν τους φόρους τους μεν και παράλληλα δε να τους μένει και αποθεματικό αλλά και πλεόνασμα έτσι ώστε να επανεπενδύουν σε επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα.

Η σχέση των παραπάνω με το θέμα μας είναι οτι το κατεξοχήν όργανο ελέγχου (που έχει καταντήσει να αποτελεί μονάχα παρατηρητήριο) των τηλεπικοινωνιών, η ΕΕΤΤ, μπορεί, μέσω καλού σχεδιασμού, μαθηματικών, οικονομικών και κοινωνικής παρατηρητικότητας, να υποχρεώσει τον ΟΤΕ να προσαρμόσει τις τιμές του σε επίπεδα τέτοια που να επιτρέπουν στον Έλληνα καταναλωτή να χρησιμοποιεί αποτελεσματικά και επαρκώς τις υπηρεσίες τηλεπικοινωνιών που είναι διαθέσιμες και μέσα από αυτές να αναπτύσσει τις δραστηριότητές του και να τις αυξάνει, αυξάνοντας έτσι τις πιθανότητες και τις δυνατότητες κερδοφορίας και για τον ίδιο και για το κράτος μέσω της αντίστοιχης φορολογίας.

Αυτά έχω να πω, γιατί καλή η γκρίνια για μια ατυχήσασα απαντητηκή επιστολή, αλλά πρέπει να κάνουμε και αντιπροτάσεις.

----------


## aroutis

Πρώτα από ολα πρέπει να προωθηθεί πρός ολα τα ΜΜΕ και όλους τους Βουλευτές μαζί με κάποιο σχόλειο.

Πρέπει να γίνει γνωστή η στάση του ΟΤΕ απέναντι στους πελάτες του...

----------


## apok

Παίδες καταλάβετε ότι η απάντηση που πήραμε υπέρ μας είναι :Wink: 

Με τα στοιχεία που ήδη μαζεύουμε και από τις δικές σας απαντήσεις θα ετοιμαστεί  ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ  μας  :Wink:

----------


## ermis333

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...7&lngDtrID=251

Η μείωση στον κύκλο εργασιών της ΟΤΕ ΑΕ συγκρατήθηκε από την αύξηση κατά 43,4% των εσόδων από νέες Υπηρεσίες -εξαιτίας της αύξησης των εσόδων από μισθώσεις γραμμών και μεταφορά δεδομένων που ανήλθαν στα 110,4 εκατ. ευρώ παρουσιάζοντας σημαντική αύξηση 119,9%- *και των εσόδων από Internet/ADSL που ανήλθαν στα 10,8 εκατ. ευρώ (+191,9%).*

*Σημειώνεται ότι στο τέλος Ιουνίου οι πελάτες ADSL του ΟΤΕ ανήλθαν στους 88.400, μέγεθος τριπλάσιο περίπου από το αντίστοιχο του Ιουνίου 2004, ενώ η συνολική αγορά ADSL στο τέλος Αυγούστου ξεπέρασε τους 100.000 συνδρομητές*. 


Τι άλλο να σχολιάσει κανείς.....ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΥΠΟΤΡΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΜΟ των ΠΑΓΙΩΝ.......

----------


## kalm

Κύριοι, πρώτα από όλα ψυχραιμία και ας δούμε τι είναι αυτή η απάντηση. Πρώτα από όλα απευθύνεται στον Υπουργό Ανάπτυξης άρα είναι επίσημη (άσχετα αν τη θεωρούμε υποβιβασμένη). Δεύτερον, απαντά σε όλα τα επιχειρήματά μας *(τα οποία στηρίζουμε με στοιχεία)*, με γενικότητες που στερούνται τεκμηρίωσης. Τρίτο και πιο βασικό: *Δεν απαντά* στην ερώτηση για το κόστος όπως σωστά επισήμανε ο blend πιο πάνω. Συμπέρασμα: Ο οργανισμός βρίσκεται σε θέση άμυνας και προσπαθεί να ξεφύγει από την ουσία (κοστολόγηση) με γενικά επιχειρήματα τα οποία απευθύνονται σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν σχέση με το χώρο. Πρόταση Νο1: Πριν από όλα, να σταλεί σχολιασμός (πάλι με στοιχεία, μια και αυτό τους απογυμνώνει) της επιστολής προς τους βουλευτές που έκαναν την επερώτηση. Πρόταση Νο2: Να σταλεί σχολιασμός όπου αλλού κρίνουμε και να επιδιωχθεί μια τηλεοπτική αναμέτρηση (τίτλος δανεικός από τη γνωστή ταινία: "Οι κότες το έσκασαν").
Στον σχολιασμό θα πρέπει να γίνεται έμμεση αμφισβήτηση των κυρίων σημείων της επιστολής με το να ζητάμε *ακριβή στοιχεία* για όλα αυτά που στηρίζονται. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω:
-Παραπληροφόρηση: Που, από ποιόν;
-Συστηματική μείωση τιμών: Πότε, πόσο;
-Στοιχεία τιμών σε άλλες χώρες 2 χρόνια μετά την εισαγωγή του DSL
-Στοιχεία τιμών σε άλλες χώρες, εταιρειών που καλύπτουν όλη την επικράτεια
-Όλα τα contention ratio (περιοχών, συνολικά κλπ) και τα αντίστοιχα του εξωτερικού με νούμερα οχι δηλώσεις "έχουμε τα καλύτερα"
-Ποιό μαθηματικό μοντέλλο χρησιμοποιεί για να συνδέσει τον αριθμό χρηστών, τις επενδύσεις και τις τιμές;
-Τι ποσοστό ακριβώς προσθέτει η γεωγραφική ιδιαιτερότητα της χώρας μας στην διαμόρφωση τιμής;
-Διάδοση στον πληθυσμό. Εδώ θλεω να σταθώ γιατί υπάρχει υποψία σοβαρής παραπληροφόρησης εκ΄μέρους του Κου Σταμέλου. Αυτό γιατί πήρε από την συγκεκριμένη έρευνα (http://www.statistics.gr/gr_tables/0...N_2004_7_Y.pdf) τα στοιχεία που τον εξυπηρετούσαν. Γιατί δεν αναφέρει πχ. οτι 9,7% δήλωσε οτι κάνει χρήση από αλλού (όχι από το σπίτι), ή οτι 36,55% δήλωσε ως αιτία το υψηλό κόστος πρόσβασης; Υπόψη οτι αυτά τα στοιχεία αφορούν όσους *δεν* έχουν Internet στο σπίτι.
Για όποιν θέλει να δει περισσότερα από στατιστική υπηρεσία: 
http://www.statistics.gr/table_menu....ινωνίας
-Η διείσδυση των PC στα νοικοκυριά (8%): Ποιά έρευνα, πότε έγινε;
-Έρευνα της UNDP; Που, πότε;

Μην ξεχνάτε οτι ο καθένας έχει την ευθύνη απόδειξης των επιχειρημάτων του με στοιχεία. Εμείς το κάναμε. Σειρά του ΟΤΕ να το κάνει (αν μπορεί). Και κυρίως πίεση για απόδειξη της κοστολόγησης. Keep up the good work.

----------


## supermario

> απο τους 100Κ συνδρομητές, 2800 υπογραφες ειναι σχετικα λιγες, δυστυχως... ταυτοχρονα βεβαια πρεπει να ειναι και η μεγαλυτερη διαμαρτυρια που εγινε ποτε στην Ελλαδα  
> 
> προτεινω στην επομενη επιστολη διαμαρτυριας να γινει διαφημιση σε μεγαλα ελληνικα sites, (αν χρειαστει οικονομικη συμμετοχη, υπαρχουν και donations, σε sites ανταγωνιστων ISP θα πρεπει να ζητηθει δωρεαν χωρος)... αν παει η συμετοχη στις 10000 ατομα, η ανταποκριση θα ειναι πιο αμεση απο την πλευρα του ΟΤΕ.


Καλη ιδεα η οικονομικη συμμετοχη. Εγω ειμαι μεσα. Και θα προτεινα, μια και ο ΟΤΕ νομιζει οτι ειμαστε (εκτος απο κοροιδα που πληρωνουμε τον κουκο αηδονι) και ηλιθιοι, να του κανουμε και μια καταγγελια στην Ε.Ε. οπως ειπε και καποιο αλλος. Και οχι μονο καταγγελια αλλα να ζητησουμε και αποζημιωσεις. Ετσι για να σφιξουν λιγο οι κ*λοι και να καταλαβουν οτι μπορεις να κοροιδευεις λιγους για αρκετο καιρο, μπορεις να κοροιδευεις πολλους για λιγο καιρο αλλα δεν μπορεις να κοροιδευεις ολο τον κοσμο για παντα!! Αντε γιατι πολυ καιρο καναμε τις παπιες (σορρυ ducklord!!)

----------


## yiapap

Θα διαφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον blend στο μέρος της "επίσημης" απάντησης.

Οτιδήποτε φέρει το λογότυπο της εταιρείας και την υπογραφεί οποιοσδήποτε είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος να επικοινωνεί με τρίτους (περισσότερο δε με υπουργείο), ΕΙΝΑΙ επίσημη απάντηση. Είτε μας αρέσουν αυτά που γράφει, είτε όχι.

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε αρκετά στοιχεία για να σχηματίσουμε μια απάντηση.

Όμως αυτή τη φορά προτείνω, με δεδομένη την αγανάκτηση πολλών, εκτός της απάντησης που θα στείλουμε οργανωμένα, να στείλουμε και προσωπικά email/fax/επιστολές ως καταναλωτές. Να επαναλάβουμε δηλαδή αυτό που κάναμε το 2003.
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Το παραπάνω τίθεται ως θέμα συζήτησης.* Αν και κανείς *φυσικά* δεν μπορεί να απαγορέψει σε κανέναν να δράσει αυτοβούλως, καλό θα ήταν να κινηθούμε μετά από κοινή απόφαση. Αλλιώς θα φύγουν 20-30 email και το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μάλλον αρνητικό.

----------


## supermario

> Θα διαφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον blend στο μέρος της "επίσημης" απάντησης.
> 
> Οτιδήποτε φέρει το λογότυπο της εταιρείας και την υπογραφεί οποιοσδήποτε είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος να επικοινωνεί με τρίτους (περισσότερο δε με υπουργείο), ΕΙΝΑΙ επίσημη απάντηση. Είτε μας αρέσουν αυτά που γράφει, είτε όχι.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε αρκετά στοιχεία για να σχηματίσουμε μια απάντηση.
> 
> Όμως αυτή τη φορά προτείνω, με δεδομένη την αγανάκτηση πολλών, εκτός της απάντησης που θα στείλουμε οργανωμένα, να στείλουμε και προσωπικά email/fax/επιστολές ως καταναλωτές. Να επαναλάβουμε δηλαδή αυτό που κάναμε το 2003.
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Το παραπάνω τίθεται ως θέμα συζήτησης.* Αν και κανείς *φυσικά* δεν μπορεί να απαγορέψει σε κανέναν να δράσει αυτοβούλως, καλό θα ήταν να κινηθούμε μετά από κοινή απόφαση. Αλλιώς θα φύγουν 20-30 email και το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μάλλον αρνητικό.


Επειδη εγω τα εχω παρει ασχημα με την "απαντηση" του πΟΤΕ, μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν ειναι εφικτη η καταγγελια στην Ε.Ε.;;; Θα χρειαστει χρηματα;; Αν ναι, ποσα;;; Εγω ειμαι προθυμος να συμβαλω οικονομικα.

----------


## yiapap

> Μην ξεχνάτε οτι ο καθένας έχει την ευθύνη απόδειξης των επιχειρημάτων του με στοιχεία. Εμείς το κάναμε. Σειρά του ΟΤΕ να το κάνει (αν μπορεί). Και κυρίως πίεση για απόδειξη της κοστολόγησης. Keep up the good work.


*ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!*
Μου αρέσει που όταν συντάσσαμε την επιστολή προσέχαμε ΠΑΡΑ πολύ τα στοιχεία, όπως και τις κρίσεις που δίναμε ώστε να μην υπάρχει θέμα παρεξήγησης!!!
Στην απάντηση, ο ΟΤΕ:
 αναφέρει μια *άλλη* μεθοδολογία υπολογισμού κόστους (<2 έτη, γεωμορφολογία κτλ.)  για την οποία δε δίνει ούτε ένα παράδειγμααναφέρει *συναρτήσεις* που μένουν κρυφές (χρήστες προς τιμή)contention ratios που δε λέει πως υπολογίζονται (δλδ ένα DSLAM με contention 1/40 στην Αθήνα και ένα με 1/1 στην Άνω Ραχούλα δίνουν μέσο όρο 1/20; )κατηγορεί εμάς για παραπληροφόρησηκατηγορεί τους εναλλακτικούς ως "ψιλικατζήδες"κατηγορεί τους πολίτες ως ανίδεουςρίχνει μέρος της ευθύνης στην κυβέρνηση που έκανε τους Ολυμπιακούς πάνω που Αυτός έκανε τα δίκτυα...χρησιμοποιεί επιλεκτικά τα δεδομένα μιας στατιστικής μελέτης (ίσως το ΠΙΟ εξοργιστικό)

Να συνεχίσω;

(υγ. ευχαριστώ τον kalm που βρήκε το pdf απ' όπου ο κ.Στάμελος τράβηξε τα στοιχεία)

<edit>Το καλό είναι... ότι έχει πάρει φωτιά η λίστα υποστήριξης! Δείτε</edit>

----------


## Cafeeine

Πιστεύω οτι η κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ θα μας βγει σε καλό.
Οσον αφορά την ίδια την επιστολή με κάλυψαν τα μέχρι τώρα σχόλια.
Απλά να τονίσω οτι η καλύτερη οδός για να συνεχίσουμε είναι η δυναμική αντεπίθεση στην καταγγελία "παραπληροφόρησης" με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία και να μην υποπέσουμε (συλλογικά ή ατομικά) σε παραπτώματα οργής που δεν θα οφελήσουν τελικά κανένα απο αυτούς που εποφελούνται απο την κατάσταση αυτη.

----------


## apok

Μήπως να σκεφτόμασταν πιο σοβαρά το θέμα του συλλόγου που είχε τεθεί στο irc meeting που είχε γίνει?
Νομίζω ότι από το να κάνει ο καθένας μας καταγγελίες στην Ε.Ε και να σκάει κάποια χρήματα καλύτερα δεν είναι καλύτερα να σκάσουμε ότι είναι να σκάσουμε και κάνουμε κάτι πιο δυνατό?? :Wink:

----------


## viron

Τα σχόλια αγανάκτησης και περιφρόνησης που επαναλαμβάνονται δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα απλά αυξάνουν τις σελίδες και τελικά κάνουν το θέμα κουραστικό για τον αναγνώστη, ψυχραιμία λοιπόν.

Λοιπόν ο αρμόδιος-αναρμόδιος απάντησε με συρραφή παραγράφων από προηγούμενα κείμενα εσωτερικά του ΟΤΕ και προηγούμενες απαντήσεις.

Είναι προφανές ότι επειδή απευθύνεται σε υπηρεσιακούς παράγοντες του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης σχεδόν βέβαια ανίδεους η επιστολή είναι γεμάτη ανακρίβειες και αντιφάσεις.

Αρχικά μια γενική παρατήρηση για το προοίμιο της επιστολής. Αναφέρεται σε παραπληροφόρηση σχετικά με το κόστος του dsl αλλά αποφεύγει να αναφέρει τα στοιχεία της παραπληροφόρησης, άλλωστε η επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας καταγγελίας είχε συγκεκριμένα νούμερα , τεκμηριωμένα.

Το ευχολόγια περί ευρυζωνικών δικτύων και το μέλλον και ο ρυθμός  εξάπλωσης απλά αναφέρονται για παραπέτασμα καπνού σε όσα θα ακολουθήσουν.

Αναλυτικότερα στα συγκεκριμένα σημεία:

1)  Η αναφορά σε μείωση 50% to 2003 πρώτο έτος εμπορικής διάθεσης συγκαλείπτει ότι αυτή έγινε από τον τότε υπουργό που μπροστά στις ΕΞΩΦΡΕΝΙΚΕΣ τιμές που είχαν ανακοινωθεί την άνοιξη του 2003 από τον ΟΤΕ παρενέβει και αρχικά είχε ανακοινωθεί για προσφορά 50% τους 3 πρώτους μήνες , ουσιαστικά δηλαδή για το καλοκαίρι του 2003 που όμως τελικά έγινε η τιμή διάθεσης που πρακτικά άρχισε με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση τον Σεπτέμβριο 2003 και μάλιστα σε πολύ περιορισμένη κλίμακα σε λίγες περιοχές και με πολλά προβλήματα για αρκετούς μήνες. Να μην ξεχνάμε και το ΧΑΡΑΤΣΙ τηε υποχρεωτικής εγκατάστασης τους πρώτους μήνες.

Είναι φανερό ότι η αναφερόμενη μείωση 50% είναι ανύπαρκτη καθώς αναφέρεται σε τιμές που ποτέ δεν εφαρμόσθηκαν ή που καλύτερα δεν αφέθηκε στο μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ να εφαρμόσει.

2Α) Είναι μια καταπληκτική ομολογία της νοοτροπίας που διέπει τον ΟΤΕ σχεδόν σε όλα τα κλιμάκια του. Δηλαδή δεν αρκεί που είμαστε τελευταίοι και καταιδρωμένοι, που εφαρμόζουμε τις τεχνολογίες επικοινωνιών με καθυστέρηση πολλών ετών, εσείς θα πληρώνετε τις παλαιωμένες τεχνολογικά υπηρεσίες μας σαν πρωτοποριακές. Με άλλα λόγια όταν σε 2 χρόνια  ο εξοπλισμός του dsl2 θα κοστίζει το 1/10 από ότι πριν 2 χρόνια που πειραματικά άλλοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί οργανισμοί τον αγόραζαν και δοκίμαζαν, εμείς θα τον αγοράσουμε φτηνά για να χρεώσουμε πανάκριβα σαν να είμασταν εμείς αυτοί που τον δοκίμασαν και εξέλιξαν!!! Βέβαια ξεχνάει να πεί ο αρμόδιος του ΟΤΕ την δραμτική πτώση των τιμών στον εξοπλισμό.

2Β) Αν δεν είναι ηθελημένη η παρερμηνεία του όρου ευρυζωνικού δικτύου με αναφορά σε ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο σε μία πόλη!!! τότε είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνη γιατί δηλώνει άγνοια από υποτιθέμενο αρμόδιο. ( να το ξαναπώ ακόμα μια φορά  ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο ΔΕΝ είναι το μεγάλο bandwidth, ΔΕΝ είναι η πρόσβαση στο internet.)

2Γ) Έχω γράψει παλιότερα γα το θέμα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=17  Συγκρίσεις χωρίς νούμερα!!! Η γνωστή τακτική του ΟΤΕ!!! Ας μας πούνε και εμάς ποια είναι αυτά τα περίφημα αποδεκτά contention ratio και ας τα βγάλουν επιτέλουν on line real time.

2Δ) Πρωτότυπη εμπορική λογική !!! Οταν αυξηθεί η ζήτηση θα κατεβάσουμε τις τιμές!!! 

2Ε) Μαθήματα τιμολογιακής πολιτικής στους ISP. Με άλλα λόγια μη χαλάτε την αγορά και μην "κακομαθαίνετε" τους πελάτες με προσφορές. Βέβαια εσείς έχετε και κάποιο ανταγωνισμό...

3Α) Εδώ είναι το ρεσιτάλ παραπληροφόρησης και όπου ένας ανίδεος τεχνικά συμπονάει τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ που "σπρωχνουν" τα kilobyte στα λαγκάδια και τις χαραδρές στα ψηλά βουνά για να φτάσουν στα DSLAM!!! Έλεος πια!! Το πιο σημαντικό στοιχείο της επιστολής αυτής είναι η ομολογία αυτή ,το αρχαίο , άναρχα αναπτυγμένο δίκτυο κορμού του ΟΤΕ( παρά τα τεράστια επενδυμένα  ποσά και τη χρηματοδότηση της ευρωπαικής ένωσης που αποσιωπάται)  ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ το φορτίο ευρυζωνικών εφαρμογών . Η τιμολογιακή πολιτική είναι το ΦΡΕΝΟ για να μην καταρευσει ΟΛΟ το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

Ο σχολιασμός για τους ISP είναι τελείως άσχετος με το δίτκυο του ΟΤΕ. Αλήθεια πρώτη φορά βλέπουμε επιχείρηση να λυπάται που οι ανταγωνιστές της δεν επενδύουν για να της παρουν πελάτες!!

3Β) Η κότα έκανε το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα? Αυτό το έρωτημα βάζει στην επιστολή ο συγγραφέας της και μετά οχυρώνεται πίσω από αυτό. Δυστυχως το ερώτημα έχει απαντηθεί ΠΡΩΤΑ πρέπει να έχεις μια κρίσιμη μάζα συνδεμένων στο δίκτυο και μετά θα αναπτυχθεί το content και τα services σε αυτή την αγορά. Ποιός θα επενδύσει σήμερα στην Ελλάδα για Portals, για e-commerce και web-services όταν το κοινό που απευθύνεται είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο?

Τελικά η επιχειρούμενη επιχειρηματολογία αποσυνδέει τελείως το κόστος των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσίων από την διείσδυση  αυτών στην Ελλάδα και καταρίπτει πια από μόνη της.


Και τέλος το άλλοθι του ιντερντ στους φοιτητές. Ακριβώς η τελευταία παράγραφος αποδεικνύει το εντελώς ανάποδο από αυτό που δηλώνει. Οι ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες για τον ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ είναι ζήτημα εθνικής σημασίας , είναι ένα ακόμα πιόνι στο πάζλ του επικοινωνιακού παιχνιδιού.

Βύρων.

----------


## blend

> Θα διαφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον blend στο μέρος της "επίσημης" απάντησης.
> 
> Οτιδήποτε φέρει το λογότυπο της εταιρείας και την υπογραφεί οποιοσδήποτε είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος να επικοινωνεί με τρίτους (περισσότερο δε με υπουργείο), ΕΙΝΑΙ επίσημη απάντηση. Είτε μας αρέσουν αυτά που γράφει, είτε όχι.


Εχεις δίκιο φυσικά! Όπως και ο άλλος συνάδελφος που το επισήμανε.
Είναι επίσημη η απάντηση.

Κακή η διατύπωση απο εμένα, αλλά τα έγραψα στις 5 τα ξημερώματα!

Αυτό που ήθελα να επισημάνω, είναι οτι το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα είναι αναρμόδιο για θέματα κοστολόγισης. Ας μας απαντήσει επισήμως και η οικονομική υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## imported_muhaha

Εδώ ζητείται να γίνει κάτι το οποίο εμένα μου χτυπάει άσχημα. Δηλαδή, ζητάμε από τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει τη δουλειά υποδομής, να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα και μετά να πάμε οι υπόλοιποι να μεταπωλήσουμε λιανική αυτό που πηραμε χονδρική από τον ΟΤΕ.

Όσο ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο μοναδικός ή αισθάνεται μοναδικός τέλως πάντων, τόσο θα αισθάνεται ότι έχει δικαίωμα να κόβει αυτός την πίτα (πράγμα που δεν το βρίσκω καθόλου παράλογο, δεδομένου ότι είναι ιδιωτική εταιρία και πρέπει να προασπίσει και κείνος το πορτοφόλι του). Αν η διαφωνία μας είναι στο ότι ο ΟΤΕ υπερκερδίζει από αυτό, τότε μην τον προτιμήσετε, πάτε αλλού.

Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, μία σχεδόν οικογενειακή εταιρία, η Vivodi έκανε την τομή και έριξε φράγκα για να στήσει κάτι ψιλά και κείνη, πριν δύο χρόνια. Σε μικρότερο βαθμό η Τελεπασπορτ. Άρα, γιατί να παρακαλάμε τον ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος αρχίζει να βλέπει το DSL σαν το νέο ISDN? Μπορούμε να πάμε αλλού; Ας πάμε. Να διαμαρτυρηθώ μπας και κανεις τραβήξει για μένα το αυτί του ΟΤΕ, δεν το βρίσκω και πολύ άμεσο, ούτε αποδοτικό. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που εγώ ΔΕΝ υπέγραψα αυτή την επιστολή: έχω vivodi και πριν από αυτή δεν είχα τίποτα, είχα προ πολλού κόψει και τον ΟΤΕ.

Πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ένοχος για διάφορα πράγματα που δε θέλω να τα συζητήσω τώρα εδώ αλλά πιστεύω ότι στο ρόλο που επιτελεί αναγκάζεται να παίρνει αυτός μπροστά τα ρίσκα. Οι άλλοι "εναλλακτικοί" (μην πω κάτι βαρύ τώρα) ακολουθούν σε απόσταση ασφαλείας πάντα. Δεν είδα πχ μεγάλους εναλλακτικούς να κάνουν προμήθεια DSLAMs , να γεμίσουν τη χώρα με δικές τους γραμμές και όχι να νοικιάζουν υποδομές του ΟΤΕ. Άρα, η σκηνή των εναλλακτικών έχει πάρει απόφαση ότι "χρειάζεται" τον ΟΤΕ. Άρα, επιτρέψτε μου να καταλήξω ότι εφόσον το πράγμα πάει έτσι, ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να χορεύει τους εναλλακτικούς και κείνοι να χορεύουν εσάς.

Λυπάμαι που μαζί με την άδεια ISP δεν σε υποχρέωνε η νομοθεσία μας να περάσεις τόσα χιλιόμετρα ίνες και να στήσεις την τάδε πανελλαδική τοπολογία δικού σου δικτύου. Τώρα όλα τα κλάμματα είναι μετά το γάμο και αυτό δεν αλλάζει. Θέλαμε να δείξουμε απελευθέρωση των τηλεπικοινωνιών και γρήγορα, ε; Ε, να, ας τα φάμε τώρα. 

Άντε καλό απόγευμα, μην περιμένετε και πολλά, έτσι; Έχει πεθάνει προ πολλού το πράγμα.

----------


## yiapap

*Ακολουθώντας τις προτροπές αρκετών...
Έκανα split το νήμα.

Αν θέλετε να δηλώσετε την αγανάκτησή σας μπορείτε να το κάνετε (σχεδόν) ελεύθερα στο νήμα Διαμαρτυρίες για την απάντηση ΟΤΕ

Παρακαλώ αυτό το νήμα να μείνει ΜΟΝΟ ως μέρος ανάγνωσης της απάντησης και σχολιασμού ΜΕ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ που θα μπορέσουμε να αξιοποιήσουμε στην ανταπάντησή μας.
Οποιοδήποτε post κινείται έξω από την ουσία του παραπάνω θα μεταφέρεται/διαγράφεται.

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση
 yiapap  *

----------


## aroutis

> Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που εγώ ΔΕΝ υπέγραψα αυτή την επιστολή: έχω vivodi και πριν από αυτή δεν είχα τίποτα, είχα προ πολλού κόψει και τον ΟΤΕ.


Εγω έχω vivodi, εχω κόψει την επαφή με τον ΟΤΕ εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά υπέγραψα την επιστολή. Και ξερεις γιατί; 

Απλά διότι θεωρώ πως το μεγαλυτερο πρόβλημα των τ/π στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή και του DSL γενικότερα είναι το μαγαζί που ονομάζεται ΟΤΕ και η νοοτροπία που το διέπει. Και από την επιστολή που είναι τίτλος του thread φαινεται πόσο δίκιο έχω. Δεν έχει σημασία το ότι έχω Vivodi, αυριο που λέει ο λόγος θα μπορούσα να εχω κάτι άλλο, και τέλος πάντων είναι γνωστο της πάσης ότι ο ΟΤΕ επιρρεάζει όλη την αγορα.

----------


## Cafeeine

> Εγω έχω vivodi, εχω κόψει την επαφή με τον ΟΤΕ εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά υπέγραψα την επιστολή. Και ξερεις γιατί;
> [....]


Συμφωνώ και προσυπογράφω

----------


## aroutis

> Λιτότητα! Σφίχτε τα ζωνάρια. Οι DSL 256 γίνονται 128, οι 384 γίνονται 128. Οι 512 γίνονται 128. Γενικά ο,τι πάρεις θα είναι 128. Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ISDN;


Γιατί δεν έχεις ISDN ;  :Smile:

----------


## Gordon`s

> Μήπως να σκεφτόμασταν πιο σοβαρά το θέμα του συλλόγου που είχε τεθεί στο irc meeting που είχε γίνει?
> Νομίζω ότι από το να κάνει ο καθένας μας καταγγελίες στην Ε.Ε και να σκάει κάποια χρήματα καλύτερα δεν είναι καλύτερα να σκάσουμε ότι είναι να σκάσουμε και κάνουμε κάτι πιο δυνατό??


Σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα αν γινόταν μέσω συλλόγου. Πιο επίσημη απάντηση χωρίς ότι να 'ναι στοιχεία διότι θα ήταν καταγγελία.. Έλα όμως που διαφωνούν οι περισσότεροι...

----------


## hedgehog

Ήθελα μόνο να προσθέσω στις παρατηρήσεις του kalm για την έρευνα απο την οποία άντλησε τα στοιχεία του ο κ. Στάμελος, πως αφορά ηλικίες μεταξύ 16-*74* ετών, δείγμα που περιλαμβάνει πολύ κόσμο που δεν έχει ιδέα (και δεν αναμένεται να αποκτίσει) τι εστί internet / υπολογιστής κ.ο.κ.
Αυτό δεν αναιρεί την ορθότητα της έρευνας σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά πιστεύω πως αξίζει να σημειωθεί.

----------


## leas

> Επίσης, σε πρόσφατη Πανευρωπαϊκή έρευνα της JP Morgan τέσσερις (4) λόγοι αναφέρονται ως παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη διείσδυση του Internet και της Ευρυζωνικότητας. Αυτοί είναι: 
> 
> • Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών)


Αν είναι μόνο 8% τότε πώς εξηγήται ότι ένα ζευγάρι φίλων με 4 παιδιά και άσχετοι από υπολογιστές έχουν αυτή τη στιγμή 2 υπολογιστές στο σπίτι τους; Εναν Desktop, που αγοράστηκε πριν ένα χρόνο κι ένα φορητό, που αγόρασαν πριν 1 μήνα με συνολικό κόστος 2000€ +; Εγώ στο σπίτι μου έναν Desktop έχω με το ζόρι και είναι και η δουλειά μου σχετική με επισκευές Η/Υ. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει σήμερα νέο ζευγάρι, στον κύκλο μου τουλάχιστο, που να μην έχει ή να μη σκέφτεται να αγοράσει υπολογιστή για το σπίτι. Και από όσους γνωρίζω όμως κανείς δεν βάζει ADSL γιατί είναι πολύ υψηλό το κόστος!

Τέλος, πού είναι δημοσιευμένη αυτή η έρευνα της JP Morgan; Ας μας την υποδείξει ο Κ. Στάμελος παρακαλώ να διαβάσουμε τις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## kostas_pav

Πιστεύω πως ένα debate μεταξύ μιάς ομάδας από το ADSLgr.com και κάποιων εκπροσόπων του πΟΤΕ στην κρατική (ή έστο σε άλλο ιδιοτικό σταθμό πανελαδικής προβολής) θα ήταν τέλειο να γίνει...

Αλλά ακούγετε και φαίνετε ανέφικτο!!

----------


## apok

> Σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα αν γινόταν μέσω συλλόγου. Πιο επίσημη απάντηση χωρίς ότι να 'ναι στοιχεία διότι θα ήταν καταγγελία.. Έλα όμως που διαφωνούν οι περισσότεροι...


Ποιός διαφωνεί???εε?? ΠΟΙΟΣ?? :Ork:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:

----------


## imported_muhaha

Όχι φίλε Άρη. Αν φτάνουμε από τα πέτρινα χρόνια στο 2005 και μιλάμε ακόμα για ΟΤΕ, επέτρεψέ μου να κάνω την παρατήρηση ότι είτε είμαστε losers ή τέλως πάντων μας έχουν εξαναγκάσει να γίνουμε losers. Εγώ με αυτά που έχω δει και έχω πράξει ενάντια στα συμφέροντα των μονοπωλίων, loser δεν αισθάνομαι. Έχω πάρει, να το θέσω έτσι, τις εκδικήσεις μου, έχω βγάλει το άχτι μου.

Αλλα βλέπεις, αντί να γίνουμε όλοι εκδικητές μήπως θα έπρεπε να είχε τακτοποιηθεί το πράγμα από την αρχή; Τι να τους κάνω τους 15 ISP χωρίς αντίκρυσμα όταν στον ΟΤΕ προσκυνάνε; Ας είχα μόνο τον ΟΤΕ μια και καλή. Εγώ δε φτιάχνω νόμους, ούτε κανονιστικά πλαίσια. Αυτοί που τα φτιάσανε τα φτιάσανε άγαρμπα και έτσι έχουμε την κατάσταση που έχουμε σήμερα. Αυτους να ρωτήσεις αν έχουν ISDN!!!  :Smile:

----------


## John_Nastos

> Οι άλλοι "εναλλακτικοί" (μην πω κάτι βαρύ τώρα) ακολουθούν σε απόσταση ασφαλείας πάντα. Δεν είδα πχ μεγάλους εναλλακτικούς να κάνουν προμήθεια DSLAMs , να γεμίσουν τη χώρα με δικές τους γραμμές και όχι να νοικιάζουν υποδομές του ΟΤΕ. Άρα, η σκηνή των εναλλακτικών έχει πάρει απόφαση ότι "χρειάζεται" τον ΟΤΕ. Άρα, επιτρέψτε μου να καταλήξω ότι εφόσον το πράγμα πάει έτσι, ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να χορεύει τους εναλλακτικούς και κείνοι να χορεύουν εσάς.



Όταν ο ΟΤΕ πέρναγε γραμμές, οι εναλλακτικοί δεν είχαν δικαίωμα ύπαρξης. Επομένως, πως να τους ζητάμε τώρα να ανταγωνιστούν το θηρίο, ξεκινώντας από το μηδέν; Αναγκαστικά παίζουν κλεφτοπόλεμο.

----------


## blend

Παραθέτω απόσπασμα την επιστολής διαμαρτυρίας, δηλαδή τα 3 αιτήματά μας.

*Ενόψει των παραπάνω, με την ιδιότητά μας ως καταναλωτές, αιτούμεθα όπως η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. προβεί το συντομότερο δυνατόν στα εξής:*

*1. Στην πλήρη, δημόσια και διαφανή αιτιολόγηση της χρέωσης παγίων που καθιστούν την παροχή ADSL την ακριβότερη σε όλες τις 25 χώρες-μέλη της ΕΕ, αλλά και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.*

Υπάρχει σημείο στην επιστολή του κ. Σταμέλου που να απαντά στο παραπάνω;

Δική μου κρίση: ΟΧΙ

*2. Στη δημοσιοποίηση του μοντέλου σύγκρισης (Benchmark) με άλλο κράτος της ΕΕ (ή μη) που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία στην κοστολόγηση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών της.*

Υπάρχει σημείο στην επιστολή του κ. Σταμέλου που να απαντά στο παραπάνω;

Δική μου κρίση: ΟΧΙ

*3. Στην αιτιολόγηση της μη εναρμόνισης των χρεώσεων σε σχέση με το μέσο μηνιαίο εισόδημα του Έλληνα (τιμαριθμική προσέγγιση), υποχρέωση την οποία έχει ως επιχείρηση που διέπεται από το καθεστώς λειτουργίας Δημοσίων Επιχειρήσεων και Οργανισμών (ΔΕΚΟ).*

Υπάρχει σημείο στην επιστολή του κ. Σταμέλου που να απαντά στο παραπάνω;

Δική μου κρίση: ΟΧΙ

Και καταλήγουμε:

*Σε περίπτωση που η εταιρία αδυνατεί ή απροθυμεί να παράσχει κάποια ικανοποιητική απάντηση στα προαναφερθέντα, ζητούμε να προβεί σε εξάλειψη ή άμεση μείωση των υπερτιμημένων παγίων σε επίπεδο που ανταποκρίνεται τόσο στον μέσο όρο τιμών ευρυζωνικών προσβάσεων και συνδέσεων στην ΕΕ όσο και στο μέσο μηνιαίο Ελληνικό εισόδημα.*

*Βρισκόμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για την παροχή περαιτέρω στοιχείων και προσδοκούμε στις άμεσες ενέργειές σας.*

Υπάρχει σημείο στην επιστολή του κ. Σταμέλου που να απαντά στο παραπάνω;

Δική μου κρίση: ΟΧΙ

Λοιπόν, η επιστολή-απάντηση του ΟΤΕ στην διαμαρτυρία μας, *ΔΕΝ απαντά σε τίποτα* και, προφανώς, *ΔΕΝ απευθύνεται σε εμάς*!

Απευθύνεται μάλλον, σε ιδιωτικές διαμαρτυρίες χρηστών που έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς και αφορούν τεχνικά και οικονομικά παράπονα.

Όσον αφορά την τρίτη παράγραφο στην επιστολή απάντηση:

*Το μέλλον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα. Η ανάπτυξη και η διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αποτελεί βασικό μας στόχο.*

Αυτό είναι κυβερνητική εξαγγελία και ως εκ τούτου, αναρωτιέμαι τι δουλειά έχει μέσα σε αυτή την επιστολή, πέρα απο το να δώσει έμφαση.

Παρακαλώ, σχολιάστε τα παραπάνω και υποδείξτε τα λάθη μου.

----------


## Boromir

> Δ. Το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας και κατ’ ακολουθίαν η τιμή στο χρήστη είναι συνάρτηση του αριθμού χρηστών. Όσο αυτοί αυξάνονται, η τιμή χαμηλώνει.


Εγώ θα πω το άλλο κ.  ΠΡΟΪΣΤ. Δ/ΝΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ :
*Όσο η τιμή χαμηλώνει, αυτοί (οι πελάτες) αυξάνονται.*

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ θα πω το άλλο κ.  ΠΡΟΪΣΤ. Δ/ΝΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ :
> *Όσο η τιμή χαμηλώνει, αυτοί (οι πελάτες) αυξάνονται.*


Στο οποίο αν κάποιος, καπΟΤΕ, απαντούσε συγκεκριμένα και όχι άλλ' αντ' άλλων θα σου έλεγε:
"Ναι αλλά είδες τι καλά που αυξάνονται ΧΩΡΙΣ να χαμηλώσω εγώ τις τιμές;"

Ας είναι καλά οι ISP που έχουν ρίξει τα μισθώματα στο μισό!   :Evil:

----------


## yiapap

@blend,
Δεν έχεις κανένα λογικό σφάλμα.
Ο ΟΤΕ απλά απάντησε στην ερώτηση:
"Τι κάνεις τα τελευταία χρόνια και γιατί νομίζεις ότι οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις δεν έχουν διάδοση;"

Οπότε είπε:
"Βάζω γραμμές παντού παρά το υψηλό κόστος, τα βουνά και τις ραχούλες, την αδιαφορία του μέσου Έλληνα και... τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες"

----------


## Boromir

> Και για τα μη μέλη (που δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν συννημένα):
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παρατηρείται μία συστηματική παραπληροφόρηση ως προς το κόστος του ADSL στη χώρα μας, η οποία δεν βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας και έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις και στην εικόνα της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς. 
> 
> 
> ΠΡΟΪΣΤ. Δ/ΝΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ


Προφανώς αναφέρεται σ' εμάς κατηγορώντας μας ότι παραπληροφορούμε τον κόσμο και σαν συνέπεια να μην πηγαίνει μπροστά η ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας. χα χα. Γελάσαμε και σήμερα.

----------


## Boromir

> Το μέλλον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα. Η ανάπτυξη και η διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αποτελεί βασικό μας στόχο.


Μιλάει γενικά και αόριστα. Είναι αυτονόητο "Η ανάπτυξη και η διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών *ΝΑ* αποτελεί βασικό σας στόχο" Αυτό μας έλειπε.

----------


## Gordon`s

> Το μέλλον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα. Η ανάπτυξη και η διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αποτελεί βασικό μας στόχο.


Και πιο πάνω αναφέρει ότι θα δώσει ΚΑΙ 200.000 συνδέσεις με Video On Demand κλπ, να δώσει δηλαδή το αυτονόητο, να δώσει ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις! Δηλαδή αυτό που δίνει τώρα τι είναι?

Μήπως ρίξαν αυτό το κείμενο από το ράφι για να δουν αντιδράσεις μας?

----------


## Boromir

"Δύο χρόνια μετά την εμπορική διάθεση του ADSL στην Ελλάδα και παρά το γεγονός ότι την ίδια περίοδο ολοκληρώθηκε η προετοιμασία μας για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες "
*Οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες έφταιξαν που μείναμε πίσω στο ευρυζωνικό ίντερνετ?
*
"• Το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ καλύπτει σήμερα όλες τις περιοχές άνω των 7000 κατοίκων."
*ΟΧΙ ΟΛΕΣ.

* "Με τη νέα επέκταση του δικτύου που είναι σε εξέλιξη, θα καλύπτεται μέχρι το τέλος του 2005 το 81% της Ελλάδα (πάνω από το 95%) των αστικών περιοχών."
*Από ότι φαίνεται ρίχνουν το βάρος στην εξάπλωση του γρήγορου ΄'ιντερνετ μέχρι και το τελευταίο  ακατοίκητο  χωριό  σε βάρος της ποιότητας της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. 

*"• Η ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας πραγματοποιείται στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία σε λιγότερο από 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες."
*Από μαρτυρίες αναρίθμητων χρηστών αυτό ισχύει για την συντριπτική μειοψηφία. 

*"• Από την αρχή του 2005 έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί ο πελάτες ADSL και αυτή τη στιγμή πλησιάζουμε τους 100.000. 
 • Οι τιμές που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ στην υπηρεσία ADSL συστηματικά μειώνονται. "
*Άρα συστηματικά το πάγιο για την 384/128 πρέπει τώρα να πάει στα 8 ευρώ με ΦΠΑ.*

"Αναλυτικότερα, τα σημεία που πρέπει να γίνουν κατανοητά είναι τα εξής: 
 1. Η λιανική τιμή που πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής αποτελείται από 2 μέρη: 
 Α. Το κόστος για ADSL πρόσβαση που καθορίζεται από τον ΟΤΕ. 
 Β. Το κόστος του Internet Feed πάνω από την ADSL πρόσβαση που καθορίζεται από τους ISPs. "
*Εγώ θα προσθέσω και ένα τρίτο κόστος, αυτό της τηλ. γραμμής PSTN ή ISDN η οποία υποχρεωτικά διατηρήται.*

"Το κόστος πρόσβασης, το μέρος δηλ. που αφορά στον ΟΤΕ, μειώνεται συνεχώς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια: Ο ΟΤΕ μέσα στο 2003 μείωσε κατά 50% τις τιμές πρόσβασης του ADSL, ενώ από 1/10/04 προχώρησε σε περαιτέρω μειώσεις των τιμών κατά 20%. Για το κόστος σύνδεσης στο Internet αρμόδιοι είναι οι ISPs."
*Μία φορά έγινε μείωση τιμών, αυτή της 1/10/04. Η πρώτη δεν εκλαμβάνεται ως μείωση.* 

"To συνολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας σήμερα ξεκινάει από 25 ευρώ το μήνα. "
*....και φτάνει μέχρι πόσο? Γιατί δεν αναφέρεται?

*"Τα παραπάνω δύο κόστη ισχύουν σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου προσφέρει ADSL. Για το συνολικό μηνιαίο ποσό που θα κληθεί να πληρώσει ο καταναλωτής υπολογίζονται απαραίτητα και τα δύο κόστη, είτε ο καταναλωτής «βλέπει» ένα συνολικό λογαριασμό είτε δύο χωριστούς. "
*ΛΑΘΟΣ, δεν ισχύει σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου. Αυτό και αν δεν είναι παραπληροφόρηση.*

"2. Η σωστή σύγκριση των τιμών του ADSL μεταξύ χωρών / εταιρειών *πρέπει* να χρησιμοποιεί και τις παρακάτω παραμέτρους: 
 Α. Το έτος λανσαρίσματος της υπηρεσίας σε κάθε χώρα. Στην Ελλάδα η εμπορική διάθεση της τεχνολογίας ADSL ξεκίνησε μέσα στο 2003. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος θέλει να συγκρίνει τις σημερινές τιμές του ADSL στην Ελλάδα με άλλη χώρα, θα πρέπει να συγκρίνει τις τιμές στις οποίες προσφερόταν η υπηρεσία 2 χρόνια μετά την πρώτη παρουσίαση στη χώρα αυτή. "
*Όποια σύγκριση και αν κάνουμε πάλι ακριβότεροι βγαίνουμε. Πολύ ακριβότεροι.

*"Β. Τη διασπορά του πληθυσμού που καλύπτει το ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο της κάθε εταιρείας. Η σύγκριση μίας εταιρείας που επενδύει τοπικά σε μία χώρα (π.χ. μόνο σε μία πόλη) με μία που απευθύνεται σε ολόκληρη την επικράτεια δεν είναι σωστή αφού οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ διαφορετικές (ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει ADSL πανελλαδικά)."
*Ποιές είναι οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις  σε ένα προυπάρχον δίκτυο καλωδιακών γραμμών?*

"Γ. Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Από τους σημαντικότερους δείκτες ποιότητας είναι το «μοίρασμα» (contention ratio):"
*Πόσο είναι αυτό? Γιατί δεν αναφέρεται?

* " Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό. "
*Ακόμα και αληθές να είναι τι να το κάνω όταν η ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας είναι χαμηλή!

*"Δ. Το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας και κατ’ ακολουθίαν η τιμή στο χρήστη είναι συνάρτηση του αριθμού χρηστών. Όσο αυτοί αυξάνονται, η τιμή χαμηλώνει. "
*Και το αντίστροφο.

*

----------


## sxbcl

> Παρακαλώ αν μένετε εντός των ορίων πόλης με περισσότερους από 7000 ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ κάτοικους, κάντε ένα post εδώ...
> Θυμάμαι πόλεις για τις οποίες υπήρχαν παράπονα ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση.


Αλεξάνδρεια Ημαθίας...πάνω από 20000 κατοίκους,σίγουρα 15000 μόνιμοι,εγγεγραμένοι κάτοικοι,ADSL δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## georgek

Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι, λένε ότι μόνο το  8% του πληθυσμού έχει PC.

Αν κάτσεις όμως και προσθέσεις όλα τα στοιχεία χρηστών Count(ADSL) + Count(ISDN) + Count(PSTN) ο αριθμός αγγίζει πολύ το 8% !!! Δηλαδή θέλουν να μας πουν ότι σχεδόν κάθε PC έχει σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ ! Μα ποιον κοροϊδεύουν;;;

Πί Ες: Τι κάθεστε και σκάτε; Εγώ έβαλα Vivodi FULL LLU και είμαι και γρήγορος και φτηνός. Και τώρα ειδικά δεν πέφτει σχεδόν ποτέ το Interspot.

----------


## blend

> @blend,
> Δεν έχεις κανένα λογικό σφάλμα.
> Ο ΟΤΕ απλά απάντησε στην ερώτηση:
> "Τι κάνεις τα τελευταία χρόνια και γιατί νομίζεις ότι οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις δεν έχουν διάδοση;"
> 
> Οπότε είπε:
> "Βάζω γραμμές παντού παρά το υψηλό κόστος, τα βουνά και τις ραχούλες, την αδιαφορία του μέσου Έλληνα και... τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες"


Δηλαδή, απάντησε σε μια ερώτηση που δεν καναμε εμεις! Ποιός την έκανε βρε παιδιά?

Καταλαβαίνεις το σκεπτικό μου; Δεν πρέπει να απαντήσουμε με βάση την επιστολή που μας έστειλαν, γιατί δεν μας αφορά. Εννοείται οτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε διάλογο στα θέματα, που ο ΟΤΕ θίγει και όχι εμείς.

Πρέπει να επιμένουμε να απαντηθούν τα 3 μοναδικά και ουσιαστικά μας ερωτήματα. Να βρούμε τρόπο να το κάνουμε αυτό. Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω σε επαφή με τους επερωτώντες βουλευτές, αλλά πρίν φτάσουμε στο γραφείο τους πρέπει να έχουμε συγκροτήσει την θέση μας.

----------


## ndan_gr

επίσης στο εξωτερικό μαζί με την πρόσβαση που φυσικά είναι φθηνότερη προσφέρονται και εκατοντάδες καλωδιακά κανάλια, αλλα και απεριόριστες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις

----------


## apok

Η γνώμμη μου είναι να μην ασχοληθούμε καθόλου με τον εν λόγω κύριο ο οποίος προσπάθησε να κάνει απλα τη δουλειά του και να δικαιολογλησει το μισθό που παίρνει. Να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε όμως σαν * επίσημη θέση του Οτε* στην επόμενη επιστολή στην Ε.Ε αναφέροντας ότι δεν πήραμε καμμία ουσιαστική απάντηση στα ερωτήματα που θέσαμε, τα οποία βέβαια μέχρι, αν ποτέ, να απαντηθούν παραμένουν ερωτήματα. By the way ο αριθμός όλο και ανεβαίνει  :Wink: 



> Άτομα που Υπογράψανε τη Διαμαρτυρία: 2198
> Άτομα που υποστηρίζουν τη διαμαρτυρία: 1261 
> ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ: 3459

----------


## PopManiac

Πολλά σημαντικά γράφτηκαν ως τώρα, προτίμησα να μείνω σιωπηλός και να διαβάσω. Ταυτόχρονα προσπαθώ να συνθέσω απόψεις και γνώμες για μία απάντηση, και αρχίζω να καταλήγω στις εξής σκέψεις:

1) Τι μας λέει η επιστολή ΟΤΕ στην πραγματικότητα; Τίποτα το καινούργιο, αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι η πρώτη φορά που επίσημα παραδέχεται ο ΟΤΕ πως *το υψηλό κόστος παγίων ADSL αποτελεί απόσβεση των επενδύσεων του ΟΤΕ (Ή τουλάχιστον ως τέτοιο το δικαιολογεί)*. Ο ΟΤΕ ακολούθησε μία πολιτική δημιουργίας υποδομών ΟΤΕ σε όλη την Ελληνική επικράτεια. Γιατί; Γιατί έτσι θεώρησε κοινωνικά ή / και οικονομικά σωστό και σίγουρα αποτέλεσε πολιτική γραμμή του - τότε - εποπτεύοντος Υπουργείου Μεταφορών, και αφού έχει το μαχαίρι και το πεπόνι (λόγω δεσπόζουσας θέσης, για λόγους οι οποίοι αποτελούν άλλη ιστορία) έτσι έκαμε. 

2) Είναι αυτό καθεαυτό παράνομο; Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, *δεν είναι παράνομο από τη στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ είναι πλέον ιδιωτική εταιρεία* κάτι το οποίο μας έχει επισημάνει και η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή παλαιότερα. Δηλαδή, το ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει τη δεσπόζουσα θέση και χρεώνει όσο χρεώνει είναι αποτέλεσμα προσφοράς και ζήτησης. Το μοντέλο των ακριβών παγίων του κάθεται καλά (ο ίδιος δε μας λέει πως αυξήθηκαν σε 100000 οι νέοι χρήστες ADSL; ) αφού αγοράζουν οι εκάστοτε επίδοξοι χρήστες ADSL, λες και θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν αλλιώς. *Η ειρωνεία είναι πως αυτό μας το λέει κατάμουτρα, ιδιαίτερα εκεί που αναφέρεται στην ανυπαρξία / αδυναμία των εναλλακτικών Παρόχων*. Ηθικώς μεμπτό, όμως οικονομικώς αποδοτικό και νομότυπο. Πότε θα τα μειώσει; *ΠΟΤΕ, τουλάχιστον στο άμεσο μέλλον* ή εάν τα μειώσει θα είναι σε ποσά γελοία (δλδ αντί να πληρώνουμε - λέω - το πάγιο 200% ακριβότερο από τη συνολική χρέωση στην ΕΕ, θα το πληρώνουμε 190%), ή / και θα κάνει κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού a la Φοιτητικό ADSL.

3) Όλα αυτά, σε συνδυασμό με το περίφημο disclaimer του ΟΤΕ για τη μη εγγυημένη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης (φαινόμενο από το οποίο υποφέρω μαζί με πολλούς άλλους χρήστες) λειτουργούν τόσο θετικά για τον ΟΤΕ που πλέον είναι σε θέση να κατηγορεί τους χρήστες και τους Έλληνες γενικά για κάθετι κακό. Το ότι είναι ακριβό το ADSL οφείλεται στους Έλληνες αμαθείς με το Ίντερνετ (Internet illiterates) που δεν ενδιαφέρονται να χαλάσουν  περίπου το 5-10% του μηνιαίου εισοδήματός τους για να αγοράσουν πανάκριβη ADSL (άκουσον-άκουσον!!!!), ενώ αυτοί οι "ηλίθιοι" που το έκαναν δεν κάνουν άλλη δουλειά από να το έχουν ανοικτό και να κατεβάζουν DVDs και MP3s και πιτάρουν τα DSLAM!!!

Είναι να μην αγανακτεί κανείς; Ναι!!!!! Αλλά, όπως έλεγε ο Duncan στον Connor McCloud, *anger clouds your judgement*, ήτοι καλό θα ήταν να σκεφτούμε κάπως ήρεμα την κατάσταση. Τι μπορούμε λοιπόν να πράξουμε;

Από νομικής πλευράς ο ΟΤΕ - φαίνεται να - είναι καλυμένος. Εκτός και αν προκύψει κάποια κοστοστρεφική μελέτη της ΕΕΤΤ που να αποδεικνύει το αντίθετο, ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να χρεώνει ό,τι χρεώνει στον αιώνα τον άπαντα, ή μέχρι και όταν προκύψει ένας Πάροχος της προκοπής. Είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω πως η μελέτη της ΕΕΤΤ έχει γίνει (δεν γνωρίζω το περιεχόμενό της) αλλά για να δημοσιευτεί θα πρέπει πρώτα να γίνουν τα εξής:

* Να ψηφιστεί ο νέος νόμος για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες (ακούσατε τίποτα; μάλλον όχι!!!!) *λόγω έλλειψης του οποίου σημειωτέον πληρώνουμε καθημερινά πρόστιμα στην ΕΕ*.

* Να δημοσιοποιηθεί η μελέτη

* Να επιβληθούν πρόστιμα / ποινές στον ΟΤΕ, εάν τυχόν βρεθεί κατάχρηση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του.

Το δεύτερο και το τρίτο μπορεί να γίνουν σχετικά εύκολα αλλά το πρώτο!!!!! Φέξε μου και γλίστρησα!!!!

Ποια λοιπόν πρέπει να είναι η δική μας στρατηγική;

Είμαστε * στην πλεονεκτική θέση* να έχουμε κινητοποιήσει ένα μέρος (οσοδήποτε μικρό ή μεγάλο) του πολιτικού κόσμου και των ΜΜΕ με το θέμα. Η τακτική μας θα πρέπει να είναι να *τους κρατάμε σε διαρκή εγρήγορση* (keeping up the skeer που έλεγε και ένας στρατηγός των Νοτίων ο Forrest, που κατόπιν ίδρυσε την ΚΚΚ). 

*Πώς* το πετυχαίνουμε; Με διαρκείς υπενθυμίσεις (οιωνεί newsletters) του θέματος. Ο στόχος μας θα πρέπει να είναι η δημιουργία διαρκούς πίεσης που θα αναγκάσει τον ΟΤΕ κατ' ελάχιστον να απολογείται διαρκώς (ως οφείλει) για την παρούσα κατάσταση των παγίων. Στην καλύτερη, να αναγκαστεί ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει πολύ συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία για την κοστολόγησή του.

Ερχόμενος τώρα στην ουσία, δλδ την απάντησή μας στον ΟΤΕ, αυτή θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον τα εξής:

1) Το γεγονός πως *ο ΟΤΕ δε μιλάει πουθενά "για την ταμπακιέρα" (όπως ανέφερε και ο blend)*, δλδ δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά στο ερώτημα "Είναι τα πάγια ΟΤΕ στο ADSL υψηλότερα από *τη συνολική χρέωση ADSL* στις χώρες ΕΕ;". Το γεγονός αυτό να μην ξεχνάμε πως το παραδέχθηκε σε εμάς και εκπρόσωπος της Επιτροπής ΕΕ. Μας είπαν ένα σωρό αιτιολογίες (μοροφλογία, επενδύσεις) αλλά για το θέμα ουδείς λόγος. 

2) Επίσης, * ο ΟΤΕ ουδέποτε παραδέχθηκε πως οι τιμές του είνα χαμηλότερες από αυτές που υποστηρίζουμε εμείς σε σχέση με την ΕΕ*. Έδωσε κάποιες μικροδικαιολογίες σε σχέση με την μεθοδολογία μας αλλά στην ουσία *δεν αρνήθηκε τίποτα!*. Με άλλα λόγια, ας αναφερθούμε την επόμενη φορά σε τιμολογήσεις χωρών της ΕΕ οι οποίες λάνσαραν το ADSL το 2003 και τότε να δούμε τι θα πει ο ΟΤΕ. Α, ξέχασα,  :Embarassed:  θα μας πει πως οι χώρες αυτές δεν έχουν νησιά, όρη, λαγκάδια, χαράδρες, καταρράκτες σαν την Ελλάδα!!! (Όσοι μένετε Έδεσσα για πάτε στους καταρράκτες να δείτε μπας και είναι κανένα DSLAM εκεί!!! Της Σαντορίνης το DSLAM πρέπει να το έχουν μέσα στο ηφαίστειο!!!!)

3) Μίλησε για εκπτώσεις αλλά, εδώ οι εκπτώσεις, εκεί οι εκπτώσεις, *πού είναι οι εκπτώσεις* με 100000 πλέον συνδρομητές;;; Και το σημαντικότερο, μιας και αναφέρεται σε συστηματικές εκπτώσεις, ποιά είναι η αναλογία;;;; Μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά, γιατί θα ξεχάσω τα οικονομικά μου, δηλαδή οι οικονομίες κλίμακας δεν παίζουν εδώ;;; Περιμένουμε λοιπόν από τον ΟΤΕ [b]έστω και μία υποτυπώδη αναλογία (πχ. μείον 5% ανά 10000 νέους χρήστες ή κάτι τέτοιο).

4) [Το είχα ξεχάσει] * Tι έχει να πει ο ΟΤΕ για τις διαβαθμίσεις των παγίων;* Με ποια λογική γίνονται, αφού έχουμε το καλύτερο contention ratio στην Ευρώπη, αν όχι με τη λογική της φορολόγησης extra bandwidth? Εάν από bw πάμε καλά, τότε η διαβάθμιση δεν αποτελεί άλλο από μια μοναδική απόπειρα οικονομικού εκβιασμού; 

5) Πώς εξηγείται η μοναδικότητα χρέωσης διπλών παγίων από τον ίδιο Telecom? Ένα για τη γραμμή την τηλεφωνική, ένα για το ADSL;;;;

Αυτοί πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να είναι οι βασικοί άξονες της απάντησης. Να θυμόμαστε, keep up the skeer, και για το λόγο αυτό ετοιμάζουμε κάποιες κινήσεις ("σεισμούς" θα έλεγα αν ήμουν Παπαδοπουλικός. Αλλά, το ξέχασα, είμαστε όλοι Παπαδοπουλικοί, του Γιάννη όμως και όχι του - αλήστου μνήμης - Γιώργου!!!)

ΥΓ. Συγνώμη για το μαακρύ, a la Ducklord ποστ μου.....

----------


## imported_muhaha

> Όταν ο ΟΤΕ πέρναγε γραμμές, οι εναλλακτικοί δεν είχαν δικαίωμα ύπαρξης. Επομένως, πως να τους ζητάμε τώρα να ανταγωνιστούν το θηρίο, ξεκινώντας από το μηδέν; Αναγκαστικά παίζουν κλεφτοπόλεμο.


To MEGA και ο ΑΝΤ1 μισθώνουν εξοπλισμό της ΕΡΤ; Χρησιμοποιούν τους πύργους και τους πομπούς της ΕΡΤ; Πώς έγιναν καλύτερα και πιο πετυχημένα στη δουλειά τους από την ΕΡΤ;

Δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ θηρίο, τέλος με την πλύση αυτή του εγκεφάλου. Είναι ένα παρακμιακό μαγαζί που δε βρίσκει ανταγωνισμό επειδή τα άλλα τριγύρω του είναι τσαντήρια και τα βολεύει να είναι τσαντήρια. Καταλαβες;

----------


## apok

To ίδιο εύκολο είναι να στήσεις μια κεραία και το ίδιο εύκολο να σκάψεις όλη την Αθήνα??

Εξάλλου εσύ δήλωσες ότι δεν στηρίζεις κάτι τέτοιο και πολύ καλά κάνεις!! Άσε εμάς που, ακόμα και με full llu στα Πατήσια, να σκεφτόμαστε ποιά θα είναι η επόμενη μας κινηση :Wink:

----------


## ermis333

> To MEGA και ο ΑΝΤ1 μισθώνουν εξοπλισμό της ΕΡΤ; Χρησιμοποιούν τους πύργους και τους πομπούς της ΕΡΤ; Πώς έγιναν καλύτερα και πιο πετυχημένα στη δουλειά τους από την ΕΡΤ;
> 
> Δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ θηρίο, τέλος με την πλύση αυτή του εγκεφάλου. Είναι ένα παρακμιακό μαγαζί που δε βρίσκει ανταγωνισμό επειδή τα άλλα τριγύρω του είναι τσαντήρια και τα βολεύει να είναι τσαντήρια. Καταλαβες;


'

Εδώ κάνεις MEGA λάθος......ο ΟΤΕ αρνείται πεισματικά την ανάπτυξη του LLU στους εναλλακτικούς προβάλοντας συνέχεια γελοία επιχειρήματα για να καθυστερεί τις ενεργοποιήσεις...

Αυτά επιλύονται με τον καινούργιο νόμο για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες τον οποίο ακόμα περιμένουμε να ψηφιστεί.

----------


## Boromir

"Ο ΟΤΕ έχει επενδύσει και συνεχίζει να επενδύει σημαντικά ποσά για να κάνει το ADSL προσβάσιμο παντού. Η χορηγία του φθηνού και γρήγορου Internet στους φοιτητές, από την αρχή το επόμενου ακαδημαϊκού έτους αποτελεί απόδειξη της σημασίας που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στην διάδοσή του και τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζει ένα εθνικής σημασίας ζήτημα. "

Γιατί μόνο οι φοιτητές υπάρχουν? Ο υπόλοιπος λαός που είναι? Είναι μέτρο για να διαδοθεί το ίντερνετ στους φοιτητές? Οι φοιτητές είναι η πρώτη κοινωνική ομάδα που γνωρίζει καλά το ίντερνετ. Δεν χρειάζονται περαιτέρω "εκπαίδευση". Άσε το άλλο, αντιμετωπίζουν ένα εθνικής σημασίας ζήτημα με σοβαρότητα! Πού βρίσκεται η σοβαρότητα όταν αφήνουν τις τιμές στα ύψη, όταν δεν μπορούν να παράσχουν ποιοτική πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, όταν μπαίνουν τελευταίοι στο παιχνίδι και με σημαντική καθυστέρηση! Είχαμε φτάσει στο σημείο χώρες όπως η Ουγκάντα να παράσχουν ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις όταν εμείς ακόμη "παίζαμε" με ISDN !!! Και η πλάκα ποιά είναι? Ότι ο ΟΤΕ προσπαθούσε να προωθήσει την ISDN ώς την πλέον κατάλληλη λύση για επιχειρήσεις και ιδιώτες !!! (βλέπε multiISDN).

----------


## imported_muhaha

> '
> Αυτά επιλύονται με τον καινούργιο νόμο για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες τον οποίο ακόμα περιμένουμε να ψηφιστεί.


Α, μπράβο, εδώ ερχόμαστε στα λόγια μου τα μεσημεριανά. Γιατί αναπτυχθήκανε οι ραδιοτηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί; Γιατί υπήρξε και νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, αλλά και θέληση. Στα ευρυζωνικά υπάρχει ημιτελές πλαίσιο και έτσι ο καθένας κοιτά την πάρτη του όπου μπορεί. Και με αυτή την οπτική, βρίσκω μια χαρά τις κινήσεις του ΟΤΕ.

Εγώ δεν περιμένω να βγει ποτε υγιές πλαίσιο και το υπονοούμενό μου το έριξα. Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω, μυαλό έχουμε, καταλαβαίνουμε όσοι καταλαβαίνουμε.

----------


## John_Nastos

> To MEGA και ο ΑΝΤ1 μισθώνουν εξοπλισμό της ΕΡΤ; Χρησιμοποιούν τους πύργους και τους πομπούς της ΕΡΤ; Πώς έγιναν καλύτερα και πιο πετυχημένα στη δουλειά τους από την ΕΡΤ;
> 
> Δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ θηρίο, τέλος με την πλύση αυτή του εγκεφάλου. Είναι ένα παρακμιακό μαγαζί που δε βρίσκει ανταγωνισμό επειδή τα άλλα τριγύρω του είναι τσαντήρια και τα βολεύει να είναι τσαντήρια. Καταλαβες;



Όχι δεν κατάλαβα. Τί σχέση έχει η αγορά μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης με την αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών; Πότε απελευθερώθηκε η αγορά σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και τι εγκαταστάσεις είχε εκείνη τη στιγμή ο οτε; Πόσα έπρεπε να επενδύσει μια άλλη εταιρεία για να προσφέρει ανάλογες υπηρεσίες με ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο;

----------


## apok

Σόρρυ αλλά πότε φύγαμε από τον Οτε στην σταθερή τηλεφωνία? Πάγιο από που παίρνουμε? Αν δεν έχουμε Οτε μπορούμε να έχουμε π.χ forthnet? Το 11 888 π.χ που χρεώνεται? ε?? Εκτός από λίγες περιπτώσεις ( px. vivodi ) όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ του Οτε και ενός εναλλακτικού πάροχου είναι. Ακόμα και στην vivodi που δίνει δικές της γραμμές ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ. Απλά τις νοικιάζει.. Τίποτα άλλο. Στο χέρι του Οτε είναι πότε θα υλοποιήσει τον βρόγχο, πότε θα διορθώσει το δηλωθεν προβληματικό δίκτυο κοκ.. Οπότε.. πΌτε φύγαμε?? Να κάνουμε ένα poll να δούμε πόσοι θα κόβαμε εντελώς τον Οτε αν είχαμε την ευκαιρία? Να μην ξαναβλέπαμε ούτε flyer του ρε παιδί μου!! Εγώ προσωπικά αν η tv μου είχε τον αντίστοιχο σύμβουλο των win θα έκοβα ακόμα και τις διαφημίσεις του. Να μην τις βλέπω!!
Α Η Δ Ι Α πια!! Νισάφι!!

----------


## BigLion

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια πρόταση προς αυτούς που θα συντάξουν την ανταπάντηση προς τον ΟΤΕ: Επειδή αυτην την φορά θα πρέπει να τοποθέτηθουμε πιο συγκεκριμένα και σε σχέση με τα ψευτο-επιχειρήματα της απάντησης του ΟΤΕ, καλό θα ήταν υπογραφεί και ένα ερωτηματολόγιο με τις απαντήσεις των χρηστών σε θέματα ποιότητας υπηρεσιών, οικονομικών θεμάτων, κτλ., έτσι ώστε να έχουμε και αδιάσειστα στοιχεία και πραγματικά γεγονότα (στατιστικά στοιχεία) στα οποία ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα μπορέσει να απαντά με αοριστολογίες ξανά (Δήθεν ποιότητα Contention Rατιο εκ μέρους του, και ...φούμαρα). 

Αυτό το ερωτηματολόγιο (Survey), θα μπορεί επίσης να δίνει το στίγμα της κοινότητας των χρηστών και σε θέματα που αφορούν την γενικότερη άποψη τους για το πως χειρίζεται ο ΟΤΕ το θέμα της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα. Το κατα πόσο δηλαδή ειναι δυσαρεστημένοι οι χρήστες με τις υπηρεσίες/τιμές που απολαμβάνουν, το κατά πόσο είναι διαθετημένοι να αλλάξουν εταιρία αν τους δινόταν ευκαιρία να "απαλλαγούν" από το μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ, κτλ.

Όχι μόνο δηλαδή να τους γίνουν ερωτήσεις, αλλά και να τους γνωστοποιηθεί η γνώμη μας για τις επιδόσεις τους. Να τους δώσουμε να καταλάβουν ότι οι χρήστες τους, τους βάζουν κακό βαθμό (κάτω από την βάση...  :Wink:  ) , και να καταλάβουν ότι δεν απαντούν σε αβουλα και ανόητα όντα, αλλά σε άτομα που σχηματίζουν άποψη με στοιχεία και επιχειρήματα, και άτομα τα οποία ειναι σε θέση και θα τους ασκήσουν δριμύτατη κριτικη για όσο ακόμα χρειαστεί.

Ελπίζω να μην ακούστηκε  σαν πολιτικός λόγος το παραπάνω....  :Wink:

----------


## aroutis

Request ρος τους moderators : Παρακαλώ κρατήστε το thread καθαρό. 

Δεν νομίζω να έχω ξαναζητήσει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή, καταλαβαίνω οτι υπάρχουν και αντίθετες γνώμες, υπάρχουν threads που να μπορούν να συζητηθουν. Εδώ συζητήται η αντίδραση - πιθανή - προς την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ.

Απο εκει και πέρα, προσωπικά πιστευω οτι εφόσον υπάρξει απάντηση δεν πρέπει να παρασυρθουμε σε απάντηση point to point σε αυτα που "απαντησε" ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά να επισημάνουμε ΤΙ δεν απάντησαν.
Υπάρχει αυτό που ονομάζεται Red Herring και αυτό χρησιμοποιείται στην περίπτωση, το να τραβάς την προσοχή από το θέμα "πετώντας" κάτι άλλο στο τραπέζι...

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να "τσιμπήσουμε" ετσι δεν είναι; 

Φιλικά προς ολες τις πλευρές.

----------


## YAziDis

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Όλα ωραία αυτά τα οποία λέτε. Καλό θα ήταν, να περάσουν λίγες μέρες, και οι υπεύθυνοι να μαζέψουν τις σημαντικότερες απαντήσεις και σιγά σιγά να συντάσουν τη νέα απάντηση. Αυτό που θα βοηθήσει ακόμη περισσότερο αυτή τη φορά, θα είναι τα ΜΜΕ. Αν δούνε και την αντίστοιχη απάντηση του ΟΤΕ, θα πάρει άλλη τροπή το θέμα, και θα πάρει μεγαλύτερη δημοσιότητα.
Επιπλέον, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Popmaniac. Θα πρέπει όλοι να είμαστε σε εγρύγωρση. Ένα newsletter με τις σημαντηκότερες απαντήσεις, θα "ξυπνούσε" πολλούς από εδώ μέσα. Τέλος πιστεύω πως αν γίνει ενημέρωση στο κατάλληλο κοινό, θα υπάρξει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη δημοσιοποίηση του θέματος.
πχ ένα σχετικό flyer ή κατι τέλος πάντων, στον πίνακα ανακοινώσεων ενώς πανεπιστημίου.

----------


## or1onas

Να πετάξω και γω τη σφίνα μου σχετικά με το contention ratio:
ΟΚ, δεκτό ότι υφίσταται το c.r. παντού. Όμως, στην Ελλάδα, περίπου το 80% (<-- φαντάζομαι) των Ελλήνων χρηστών ADSL έχουν κύκλωμα 384/128, και το 90% από αυτούς ξεκινούν από τα ~320Kbps Max (Intracom DSLAMS, όχι Siemens που έχουν γερμανική - πιό τίμια - λογική και κλειδώνουν στα 420...).
Μιλάμε λοιπόν για 40Kbps maximum. Έρχεται λοιπόν ένα - εντός των minimums - contention ratio που σε στέλνει στα ~20Kbps (πέρασα 1 μήνα με 21Kbps κ η επίσημη απάντηση που έλαβα ήταν το ratio..).
Συγγνώμη αλλά ΔΕΝ έχουμε γραμμές 1 και 2Mbit. Στα 384/128, φτάνουμε μετά βίας στα διπλάσια της ISDN, με το κόστος φυσικά να μη μπορεί να συγκριθεί...Άλλο να έχεις 50-60% του bandwidth σε γραμμή 2Mbit και άλλο σε 0,3...
Και κάτι ακόμα: θα ήταν καλό να μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί η λογική του να υπάρχει διαφορετική τιμολόγηση του ιδίου υλικού (καλώδιο ΟΤΕ), ανάλογα με τη σύνδεση (384,512,1024).
Δεν έχω ακούσει πολλούς, αλλά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έκοψαν τη σύνδεση τους εξαιτίας της μη ανάλογης σχέσης κόστους/υπηρεσίας...Αυτό θα έπρεπε να προβληματίσει σε γενικές γραμμές περισσότερο.
Εν κατακλείδι, η προσωπική μου εντύπωση διαβάζοντας την απάντηση του κου.Σταμέλου είναι ότι δυστυχώς - όπως ειπώθηκε κ από άλλους στο thread - δεν μας ενημέρωσε για κάτι που δεν γνωρίζαμε και σαφώς δεν μας αφήνει να περιμένουμε κάτι καλύτερο τους επόμενους μήνες.

----------


## PascalGR

Ειπώθηκαν αρκετά τα οποία μας έχουν καλύψει όλους πλήρως, απλά αποφάσισα και εγώ να κάνω κάποια σχόλια τα οποία (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη) δεν τονίστηκαν ιδιαίτερα.

1. Το ότι ο πΟΤΕ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ αποφεύγει να απαντήσει στα ερωτήματά μας, συν το ότι καταφεύγει σε *επιλεκτικά* στατιστικά και (σε μερικά σημεία) ανακριβή στοιχεία, δείχνει την παντελή έλλειψη επιχειρημάτων από πλευράς του. Αυτό και μόνον δίνει σημαντικό προβάδισμα στον αγώνα μας. Διότι, οι παραλήπτες της απαντήσεως, σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι είναι, πιστεύω πως αντιλήφθηκαν την αμηχανία και αδυναμία του πΟΤΕ.

2. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο ότι η δική μας ανταπάντηση θα πρέπει να επιμείνει στην κοστολόγιση της υπηρεσίας και όχι τόσο στην "απαντήσή"/υπεκφυγή τους.

3. Κάποιοι περίμεναν (όπως ελέχθη) μειώσεις μετά την αποστολή της διαμαρτυρίας. Με αυτή την κίνηση όμως ο πΟΤΕ θα έδειχνε ξεκάθαρα την αισχροκερδή πολιτική του (όχι πως δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη αλλά λέμε τώρα). Πως πριν τη διαμαρτυρία είχε τις τιμές πάνω και μετά τη διαμαρτυρία τις κατεβάζει? Αυτό θα υποβάθμιζε τις ίδιες τους τις δικαιολογίες. Σαν να μας έλεγε ξεκάθαρα: καλά σας ξεζουμίζαμε όσο κοιμόσασταν.

4. Το ότι ξέχασε ο κύριος αυτός να αναφέρει το ποσοστό των ατόμων που δεν αγοράζουν ADSL λόγω υψηλού κόστους (στις αιτίες της χαμηλής διεισδυτικότητας) με εκνεύρισε αφάνταστα  :Evil:  . Τι IQ θαρρεί πως έχουμε? Υπό το μηδέν? Δεν προσβάλλει μόνο τη δική μας νοημοσύνη αλλά και όλων των επισήμων αποδεκτών της απάντησης.

5. Η απουσία/αδιαφορία των ISPs μου προκαλεί ερωτήματα. Μήπως εκμεταλλεύονται και αυτοί το γεγονός του υψηλού κόστους? Άλλο να πληρώνεις 25ε πάγιο και 25ε σύνδεση και άλλο 5ε πάγιο και 25ε σύνδεση, ε?

6. Κάπου πιο πάνω διάβασα για δημιουργία survey. Δλδ, "Πόσο ευχαριστημένοι είστε με τον πΟΤΕ: α. Ελάχιστα, β. Καθόλου, γ. Μη ξανακούσω για ΟΤΕ, βγάζω σπυράκια!" Τα αποτελέσματα σίγουρα θα έχουν γέλιο, αλλά δεν είναι εξίσου αναμενόμενα, όσο η απάντησή τους?

----------


## Tormendor

Λοιπόν να μαι κι εγώ μετά από αρκετό καιρό. Βρε τί νέα μας φέρνει ο κύριος Στάμελος!!! Το διάβασα το ξαναδιάβασα το ματαξαναδιάβασα. Τελικά κατέληξα σε συμπέρασμα : Καλή απάντηση για τους κ.κ. αδαείς Έλληνες και όχι φυσικά για τους διαμαρτυρόμενους χρήστες ADSL. 
Δηλώνω αντίθετος σε ανταπάντήσεις (μετά συγχωρήσεως), γιατί δεν έχουν να προσφέρουν τίποτε παραπάνω από μία παντελή πλέον αδιαφορία κ άρνηση απάντησης του ΟΤΕ. Δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να το κάνει. Όποιος νομίζει ότι θα μπει ο ΟΤΕ στην διαδικασία κ κόπο να απαντήσει στην αναταπάντησει ... μάλλον γελιέται. 
Το καλύτερο που έχει να γίνει κατά την άποψή μου 
1. Μία συζήτηση στην ΕΡΤ 3 που ίσως να έχει παραμεληθεί λίγο και το ξεχάσαμε - νομίζω θα διαφωρτίσει κ το κοινό που εν γένει πάσχει από άγνοια και η οποία θα λειτουργήσει κ ώς ανταπάντηση
2. Αποστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ εμπεριστατωμένης μελέτης πολυσέλιδης με θέμα ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση στην Ελλάδα, ως επικουρικό εργαλείο στα χέρια τους όταν κληθεί να δώσει μελέτες και προτάσεις για την κατάρτιση του νομοσχεδίου
3. Διαφορετική μορφή οργάνωσης των συμμετοχόντων και των πρωτεργατών της κίνησης διαμαρτυρίας (πχ σύλλογος - σωματείο), αφενός διότι όπως έχω ξανατονίσει νομιμοποείται να αιτείται απαντήσεις από τους αρμόδιους φορείς, μπορεί να εκδίδει δελτία τύπου, ανακοινώσεις, δημοσιεύσεις, αλλά και να λάβει μέρος ή να κινήσει δικαστικούς αγώνες κλπ κλπ κλπ, αφετέρου διότι στόχος δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ κ μόνο, αύριο είναι οι ISPs μεθεύριο ένας ή πολλοί ενελλακτικοί πάροχοι οι οποίοι πχ προβαίνουν σε εναρμόνιση τιμών και τιμολογίων (όχι ότι δεν συμβαίνει κ σήμερα)

Οι ανταπαντήσεις προσφέρουν μόνο ενθουσιασμό στο φιλοθέμον κοινό (όλους μας δλδ), είναι βιαστικές και άνευ αντικρύσματος. Θέλω να με συγχωρέσετε για την ατνίθετή μου άποψη, αλλά ως ένας εξ αυτών που εργάστηκε γι' αυτή τη κίνηση οφείλω να προειδοποίσω κ προλάβω μερικά πράγματα για να μην εισπράξουμε απογοήτευση, αλλά συμβουλεύω και με την ιδιότητά μου ως δικηγόρου έχοντας προσφέρει το κατιτίς μου για αυτή την κίνηση. και eilikrin;a ενδιαφέρομα,ι ακόμα και εάν δεν έχω το χρόνο να παρακολουθώ καθημερινά και αδιαλείπτως τα τεκτενόμενα στο FORUM.

----------


## Γιακουμής

> 5. Η απουσία/αδιαφορία των ISPs μου προκαλεί ερωτήματα. Μήπως εκμεταλλεύονται και αυτοί το γεγονός του υψηλού κόστους? Άλλο να πληρώνεις 25ε πάγιο και 25ε σύνδεση και άλλο 5ε πάγιο και 25ε σύνδεση, ε?


Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να ερευνηθεί και το αν οι ISPs είναι πολύ ακριβοί. Καπου άκουσα (το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη καθώς δεν το έχω ψάξει ο ίδιος) οτι οπου στο εξωτερικό ειναι διαχωρισμένα τα κόστη access και isp το κόστος της access ειναι της τάξης του 3πλασίου του ISP. Και καλά ο ΟΤΕ είναι είπαμε σε πλεονεκτική θέση, οι ISPs εχουν πιό υγειή ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## yiapap

Νο.1 Κάποια post διαγράφηκαν. Αν θέλετε να διαμαρτυρηθείτε για την απάντηση κάντε το στο σωστό νήμα.

Νο.2 Συμφωνώ "κατ' αρχήν" με τον Tormendor. Την απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ και τα αρμόδια υπουργεία μπορείτε να θεωρήσετε ότι την έχουμε πάρει. *Αυτή ήταν* και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δε θα υπάρξει άλλη.
*ΟΜΩΣ...*
Μπορούμε την ανταπάντηση να τη δώσουμε στα media. Ήδη έχουν κινηθεί 4 βουλευτές και έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον σε επίπεδο συνάντησης και άλλοι. Λεπτομέρειες θα δώσει ο PopManiac όταν επαληθευτεί το ενδιαφέρον.
Αναφορικά με την ΕΡΤ, σήμερα συνομίλησα με δημοσιογράφο, της ανέλυσα την κατάσταση και της έστειλα όλο το υλικό που έχουμε, όπως και την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ.
Για τους δημοσιογράφους οι οποίοι/ες ενδιαφέρονται, είτε του ειδικού είτε του "γενικού" Τύπου, νομίζω ότι αξίζει να δώσουμε μια απάντηση. Και αξίζει γιατί ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε να βγάλει κακοθελητές 2198 ανθρώπους που υπογραψανε συν άλλους 1300 μέχρι τώρα. Απάντησε με γενικότητες, ανακρίβειες και αντιφάσεις.
Αν η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ ήταν λίγο πιο γενική, πιθανά δε θα είχαμε έρισμα να πούμε τίποτε. Όμως σε μια απέλπιδα προσπάθειά του να κάνει την απάντηση "ορθολογική" ο κ.Στάμελος χρησιμοποίησε "συναρτήσεις" και αριθμού. Και *αυτά* δεν κάνουν λάθος, ακόμη και αν προσπαθήσεις να τα... εχμ... χειραγωγήσεις  :Wink:

----------


## Tthawth

> Νο.1 Κάποια post διαγράφηκαν. Αν θέλετε να διαμαρτυρηθείτε για την απάντηση κάντε το στο σωστό νήμα.
> 
> Νο.2 Συμφωνώ "κατ' αρχήν" με τον Tormendor. Την απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ και τα αρμόδια υπουργεία μπορείτε να θεωρήσετε ότι την έχουμε πάρει. *Αυτή ήταν* και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δε θα υπάρξει άλλη.
> *ΟΜΩΣ...*
> Μπορούμε την ανταπάντηση να τη δώσουμε στα media. Ήδη έχουν κινηθεί 4 βουλευτές και έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον σε επίπεδο συνάντησης και άλλοι. Λεπτομέρειες θα δώσει ο PopManiac όταν επαληθευτεί το ενδιαφέρον.


Το να διαμαρτυρηθούμε διακόπτοντας ομαδικώς τις συνδέσεις μας σε συγκεκριμένη περίοδο και επ αόριστο δεν θα ήταν μία καλή ιδεα; Με το να κυνηγάμε κάθε αρμόδιο και μη, οι απαντήσεις θα είναι τυπικές και ίσως περιπαικτικές όσο αφορά την νοημοσύνη μας, όπως η επιστολή του OTE και όπως γίνεται πάντα. Ο ΟΤΕ και οι λιγοστοί ISP providers έχουν την "δύναμη" γιατί βρίσκουν πελατεία και την επιβάλλουν. Ας τους δείξουμε νοημοσύνη και δύναμη.

----------


## yiapap

> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να ερευνηθεί και το αν οι ISPs είναι πολύ ακριβοί. Καπου άκουσα (το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη καθώς δεν το έχω ψάξει ο ίδιος) οτι οπου στο εξωτερικό ειναι διαχωρισμένα τα κόστη access και isp το κόστος της access ειναι της τάξης του 3πλασίου του ISP. Και καλά ο ΟΤΕ είναι είπαμε σε πλεονεκτική θέση, οι ISPs εχουν πιό υγειή ανταγωνισμό.


Και στα 2 κάνεις λάθος  :Wink: 
Στο εξωτερικό το κόστος του telco το πληρώνεις απευθείας στον ISP. Ή καλύτερα, το κόστος το αναλαμβάνει ο ίδιος ο ISP με ειδικές εμπορικές συμφωνίες. Εσύ απλά επιλέγεις τον ISP και πληρ΄νεις ΕΝΑ λογαριασμό σε αυτόν.
Αν και επίσημα στοιχεία δεν υπάρχουν, η τάξη μεγέθους είναι ακριβώς αντίστροφη δλδ 1/3 telco 2/3 ISP. Όμως ακόμη και αυτή η αναλογία δεν είναι δίκαιη γιατί μιλάμε για υψηλές ταχύτητες. Δηλαδή άλλο να χρεώνεις FLAT π.χ. 7€ για ταχύτητες έως 2Mbps και ο ISP να δίνει πακέτα 1 & 2 Mbps και άλλο να χρεώνεις... με το σταγονόμετρο, όπως ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## the_inq

> Όχι δεν κατάλαβα. Τί σχέση έχει η αγορά μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης με την αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών; Πότε απελευθερώθηκε η αγορά σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και τι εγκαταστάσεις είχε εκείνη τη στιγμή ο οτε; Πόσα έπρεπε να επενδύσει μια άλλη εταιρεία για να προσφέρει ανάλογες υπηρεσίες με ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο;


 Αν και ελαφρώς οφ-τόπικ θα κάνω μια μικρή ιστορικού χαρακτήρα παρατήρηση.Πιο πάνω στο thread αναφέρθηκε το παράδειγμα των ιδιωτικών τηλεοπτικών σταθμών που με επιτυχία ανταγωνίστηκαν την ΕΡΤ.Δυστυχώς η ιστορία της τηλεόρασης στην Ελλάδα έχει αρκετά κοινά στοιχεία με αυτή του DSL καθότι βάλαμε τελευταίοι στην Ευρώπη (το 1966 όταν η αγγλία είχε το 1936 ι η Τσεχία απο το 1953 και η *Βουλγαρία* απο το 1955 αν θυμάμαι καλά).Και πότε ιδρύθηκαν οι σοβαροί 'ανταγωνιστές";...24 χρόνια αργότερα!Τουλάχιστον η ΕΡΤ απ'όσον γνωρίζω δεν επέβαλε....εξωφρενικά πάγια την δεκαετία του '60..(η μήπως επέβαλε... :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Το να διαμαρτυρηθούμε διακόπτοντας ομαδικώς τις συνδέσεις μας σε συγκεκριμένη περίοδο και επ αόριστο δεν θα ήταν μία καλή ιδεα; Με το να κυνηγάμε κάθε αρμόδιο και μη, οι απαντήσεις θα είναι τυπικές και ίσως περιπαικτικές όσο αφορά την νοημοσύνη μας, όπως η επιστολή του OTE και όπως γίνεται πάντα. Ο ΟΤΕ και οι λιγοστοί ISP providers έχουν την "δύναμη" γιατί βρίσκουν πελατεία και την επιβάλλουν. Ας τους δείξουμε νοημοσύνη και δύναμη.


Έχει ξανασυζητηθεί. 
Πολλοί από εμάς, χρησιμοποιούμε τις συνδέσεις επαγγελματικά. ΟΚ, να τις διακόψουμε. Και μετά; Να το γυρίσουμε σε διπλές ISDN; Μα πάλι στον ΟΤΕ δε θα πληρώνουμε;

(για να πάμε στη Vivodi, πρέπει όλοι η Ελλάδα να μετακομίσει στην Αθήνα ή στο κέντρο τη Θεσσαλονίκης... οπότε άκυρο)

Με μια λέξη: ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ

Μόνο παρακαλώ τις προτάσεις σας για μελλοντικές κινήσεις στο σωστό νήμα!

----------


## Spyrosss

> Το να διαμαρτυρηθούμε διακόπτοντας ομαδικώς τις συνδέσεις μας σε συγκεκριμένη περίοδο και επ αόριστο δεν θα ήταν μία καλή ιδεα; Με το να κυνηγάμε κάθε αρμόδιο και μη, οι απαντήσεις θα είναι τυπικές και ίσως περιπαικτικές όσο αφορά την νοημοσύνη μας, όπως η επιστολή του OTE και όπως γίνεται πάντα. Ο ΟΤΕ και οι λιγοστοί ISP providers έχουν την "δύναμη" γιατί βρίσκουν πελατεία και την επιβάλλουν. Ας τους δείξουμε νοημοσύνη και δύναμη.


Αυτό θα είχε νόημα αν είμασταν στην εποχή του ΕΠΑΚ και στην χρονοχρέωση, τώρα τι νόημα θα είχε, άσε που θα ξαναπληρώσεις τέλη μπλα μπλα.

----------


## Tormendor

yiapap, ειλικρινά πιστεύω πως η ανταπάντηση πρέπει τούδε και στο εξής να είναι live και όχι με τη μορφή επιστολής. Η απάντησή του ΟΤΕ όπως ανέφερα σε άλλο topic (καταλάθως), ΔΕΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ, εμείς είμαστε μία αμελητέα ποσότητα για τον ΟΤΕ συκοφάντες που δεν χρειάζεται να τους απαντήσει. Η απάντηση απαυθύνεται στο αδαή κοινό όχι σε 2198 φορείς παραπληροφόρησης. Τhat's why θα αγνοήσει την ανταπάντηση όσο εμπεριστατωμένη κι αν είναι. 
Οι εκπρόσωποι κ διοργανωτές πρέπει να προετοιμαστούν για έναν αγώνα τετ-α-τετ (εάν το τολμήσουν) ή μία λεπτομερή παρουσίαση της κατάστασης στην Ελλάδα που επέχει ή υποκρύπτει μία εναργή απάντηση στις ανακρίβειες κ αντιφάσεις που φέρει το κείμενο του ΟΤΕ. Επίσης αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που προτείνω διαρκώς σύλλογο, διότι δεν μπορεί να σε παρακάμψει να σε αγνοήσει.

----------


## Tormendor

ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ: Το "τολμήσουν" πηγαίνει στους και καλά εκπροσώπους του ΟΤΕ

----------


## ktakis

Συμφωνώ με τον Tormendor ότι δεν έχει πλέον νόημα να απευθυνόμαστε στον   :Twisted Evil:  ΟΤΕ   :Twisted Evil:    και επίσης συμφωνώ με τον yiapap ότι ανταπάντηση πρέπει να υπάρξει γιατί οι μη γνωρίζοντες θα μείνουν με λάθος εντυπώσεις. Εξάλλου ο ΟΤΕ μας κάνει συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση λέγοντας για "παραπληροφόρηση" και αυτό δεν πρέπει να περάσει έτσι.

Μήπως πρέπει να του κάνουμε και μύνηση για διατάραξη ψυχικής ηρεμίας; Από χθες που διάβασα την απάντησή του είμαι εντελώς   :Evil:   (και παίρνω και τα χάπια μου  :Biohazard2:  )

----------


## yiapap

> ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ: Το "τολμήσουν" πηγαίνει στους και καλά εκπροσώπους του ΟΤΕ


Και στα κανάλια, και στα κανάλια...   :Whistling:

----------


## PascalGR

> Η απάντησή του ΟΤΕ όπως ανέφερα σε άλλο topic (καταλάθως), ΔΕΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ, *εμείς είμαστε μία αμελητέα ποσότητα για τον ΟΤΕ* συκοφάντες που δεν χρειάζεται να τους απαντήσει. Η απάντηση απαυθύνεται στο αδαή κοινό όχι σε 2198 φορείς παραπληροφόρησης. Τhat's why θα αγνοήσει την ανταπάντηση όσο εμπεριστατωμένη κι αν είναι.


Διαφωνώ κάθετα σε αυτό. Εμείς είμαστε οι leading customers (όρος του Marketing) που "παρακινούμε" και τους υπόλοιπους πιθανούς πελάτες (followers). Σε εμάς (κανονικά) θα έπρεπε να δώσει περισσότερη προσοχή ο πΟΤΕ, και όχι να μας αγνοεί. Το αδαή κοινό όπως λες μπορεί ποτέ να μην εγκαταστήσει ADSL γραμμή ή να το κάνει μετά από 10 χρόνια. Μπορεί να είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, αλλά αποκλείεται να είναι τόσο άχρηστοι και τόσο άσχετοι από marketing strategies. Εξάλλου το αδαή κοινό πιθανόν να μη γνωρίζει καν για τη διαμαρτυρία, πόσο μάλλον για την απάντηση!

Μπορεί ο πΟΤΕ να δείχνει (φαινομενικά) άγνοια, αλλά γίνεται (γνώμη μου) διότι δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες από την πλευρά τους. Δεν τους συμφέρει να μας αγνοήσουν και το ξέρουν.

edit: Αν σκεφτούμε το κλασσικό "Κάθε δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης επικοινωνεί το πρόβλημά του σε 12 άτομα", φαντάσου 3500+ δυσαρεστημένοι ADSL πελάτες του πΟΤΕ, σε πόσα άτομα θα τον "θάψουν"...   :Thumbdown0:

----------


## ndan_gr

συμφωνώ μαζί σου

αν εμείς που γνωρίζουμε τι είναι dsl, πως λειτουργεί κλπ
δεν αντιμετωπίζουμε κανένα πρόβλημα, και έχουμε καλές ταχύτητες σε καλή τιμή, θα το προτείνουμε και σε άλλους, φίλους γνωστούς και ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν ότι ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω και θα λάβουν σοβαρά την προτροπή μας, για να αλλάξουν σε dsl ή όχι

προσωπικά εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον ISP, αλλά με τις τιμές του ΟΤΕ, που μαζί με εκείνες του ISP, κάνουν πιο δύσκολη την κατάσταση (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι οι ISP, έχουν φθηνές τιμές)

----------


## PascalGR

Και να παραθέσω και άλλα δυο "ρητά", πάλι απ' τον χώρο του marketing:
'Οταν το παράπονο ενός πελάτη τυγχάνει κακού χειρισμού (πχ. αδιαφορία), ο πελάτης έχει 44% πιθανότητα να ξαναγοράσει.αλλά, όταν το παράπονο ενός πελάτη αποκαθίσταται, τότε έχει 91% πιθανότητα να ξαναγοράσει...

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω να μη μου κάνει μήνυση ο Kotler για copyrights...  :Whistling:

----------


## chatasos

> Νο.2 Συμφωνώ "κατ' αρχήν" με τον Tormendor. Την απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ και τα αρμόδια υπουργεία μπορείτε να θεωρήσετε ότι την έχουμε πάρει. *Αυτή ήταν* και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δε θα υπάρξει άλλη.


Εγώ πάντως έχω την εντύπωση πως την απάντηση δεν την έχετε πάρει....  :Cool:

----------


## Gordon`s

pascal 3500 είμαστε από τους οποίους δεν γνωρίζουν όλοι τι ετσί DSL πίστεψε με.. πόσοι είπαμε είναι συνολικά? 100,000! Πόσοι θα μπουν με το φοιτητικό? Και εμείς αν βγούμε (διακοπή σύνδεσης) ο ΟΤΕ πιστεύεις θα έχει χασούρα?
Σου απαντάω ευθέως.. "Δυσφήμιση.. ΧΕ.. Ας πάνε σε άλλον, υπάρχει?"
ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ θέλοντας και μη.

----------


## PascalGR

> Εγώ πάντως έχω την εντύπωση πως την απάντηση δεν την έχετε πάρει....


Χιχι   :Very Happy:  

Κι' όμως η προσπάθειά τους να αποφύγουν την απάντηση, είναι από μόνη της ένα είδος απάντησης   :Wink:

----------


## PascalGR

> pascal 3500 είμαστε από τους οποίους δεν γνωρίζουν όλοι τι ετσί DSL πίστεψε με.. πόσοι είπαμε είναι συνολικά? 100,000! Πόσοι θα μπουν με το φοιτητικό? Και εμείς αν βγούμε (διακοπή σύνδεσης) ο ΟΤΕ πιστεύεις θα έχει χασούρα?
> Σου απαντάω ευθέως.. "Δυσφήμιση.. ΧΕ.. Ας πάνε σε άλλον, υπάρχει?"
> ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ θέλοντας και μη.


Μπορεί να μη γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει DSL, αλλά σίγουρα είναι δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες (ADSL και μη). Και αυτό θα είναι πλήγμα για τον ΟΤΕ, όχι τώρα που είναι μονοπώλειο, αλλά όταν απελευθερωθούν οι τηλεπικοινωνίες. Θα δυσκολευτούν αρκετά για να αποκαταστήσουν τη φήμη τους και τη "σχέση εμπιστοσύνης" με τους πελάτες.

----------


## yiapap

@chatasos
Και η μη απάντηση... απάντηση είναι. Περιμένω μια επιβεβαίωση από τον PopManiac για να σου πω τι εννοώ. Πάντως, ΑΥΤΗ είναι η επίσημη (μη) θέση.

@pascal,
Συμφωνώ και επαναλαμβάνω. Σε όλους μας συμφέρει περισσότερο ένας σύγχρονος δυνατός ΟΤΕ να κονταροχτυιπιέται στα ίσα με τους ανταγωνιστές (σχεδόν) όπως η OTENET & COSMOTE.
Αν οι 30χρονοι του ΟΤΕ πιστεύουν ότι με αυτές τις λογικές θα πάρουν σύνταξη από τον Οργανισμό, μάλλον πρέπει να το ξανασκεφθούν... Και μη νομίζετε ότι θα έχουμε "εθελούσιες" κάθε 2-3 χρόνια!

----------


## gabatia

Παιδια Καλησπερα Ημουνα Ιταλια Γυρισα Σημερα Ακουστε Να Τρελαθειτε Λοιπον Adsl 1mb Παρακαλω Τιμη 19,00 Ολα Μεσα 4 Μβ Τιμη  40,00 Εχω Τρελαθει Και Οχι Ταχητητεσ Οπωσ Ελλαδα Σφερα Μιλαμε Μετα Απο Αυτο Τι Αλλο Να Πω

----------


## yiapap

> Παιδια Καλησπερα Ημουνα Ιταλια Γυρισα Σημερα Ακουστε Να Τρελαθειτε Λοιπον Adsl 1mb Παρακαλω Τιμη 19,00 Ολα Μεσα 4 Μβ Τιμη  40,00 Εχω Τρελαθει Και Οχι Ταχητητεσ Οπωσ Ελλαδα Σφερα Μιλαμε Μετα Απο Αυτο Τι Αλλο Να Πω


  :Offtopic:  
Αυτό μάλλον δεν το είδες ε;
29.95€ για 6Mbps Tiscalli.
http://abbonati.tiscali.it/adsl/sa/6flat_tc/ 
 :Offtopic:  
Ξαναματαπαρακαλώ να μείνουμε ON TOPIC!

----------


## blend

Τώρα που ηρέμησα...

Την δουλειά μας την κάναμε μια χαρά. Δημοσιοποιήσαμε ένα πρόβλημα και ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε μια διπλωματική απάντηση, που όπως και άλλοι είπαν, δεν απευθύνεται σε εμάς. Στην διαμαρτυρία μας ανταποκρίθηκαν 4 έως τώρα βουλευτές και έθεσαν επερωτήσεις. Αυτοί οι βουλευτές αναλαμβάνουν το βάρος της ανταπάντησης λοιπόν. Αυτό που δεν φαντάζεται ο ΟΤΕ είναι το πόσο ενημερωμένοι θα είναι οι βουλευτές για το αντικείμενο.

Και αν τα στοιχεία που θα δώσουμε *εμείς* στους βουλευτές χρησιμοποιηθούν σωστά.... τότε να δούμε τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ.

Το θέμα "κόστος ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης" δεν είναι πλέον απλά οικονομικο-τεχνικό. Είναι θέμα πολιτικό και ως τέτοιο θα φτάσει στην Βουλή. Αν ο ΟΤΕ επιμείνει στην οικονομική του πολιτική, το *πολιτικό κόστος* θα είναι τεράστιο για κάποιους.

----------


## pelasgian

Συμφωνώ με τον Blend, ότι δεν πρέπει να δώσουμε αξία σε αυτό το κωλόχαρτο που έδωσε κάποιος του ΟΤΕ στη δημοσιότητα και το οποίο ΔΕΝ απαντά ούτε στα δικά μας σαφή ερωτήματα, ούτε στα ερωτήματα βουλευτών. 

Δεν ζητήσαμε μία ρομαντική νουβέλα σχετικά με το πως ο ηρωικός ΟΤΕ βάζει adsl σε κάθε ραχούλα της κακοτράχαλης Ελλάδας, πώς φέρνει το πολιτισμό στο κάθε ακριτικό χωριό της Ελλάδας, πώς παρόλη την αδιαφορία των Ελλήνων και παρόλες τις αντιξοότητες ηρωικά επιτελεί το καθήκον του.

Τους ρωτήσαμε, «γιατί μας χρεώνετε τόσα» και αυτοί το παίζουν τρελίτσα. 
Επιπλέον θεωρώ και εγώ ότι σε μία μαζική διαμαρτυρία που τη φιλοξένησαν τόσες ιστοσελίδες, την υπέγραψαν τόσοι άνθρωποι και την έδειξαν τόσες εφημερίδες και κανάλια, ότι οφείλει κάποιο ανώτερο στέλεχος να μας απαντήσει με ευθύτητα, σαφήνεια και χωρίς περιστροφές. 

Επίσης θεωρώ ότι είναι υποχρέωση της ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΣ να τους υποχρεώσει να δώσουν ΑΥΤΕΣ τις απαντήσεις, και όχι να διορίζει τη διοίκηση της «ανεξάρτητης» αρχής τηλεπικοινωνιών, μαζί με τη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ για να είναι σίγουροι ότι «δεν θα τους ανοίξει καμιά πληγή». 

Το πολιτικό κόστος θα το εισπράξουν στο ακέραιο αν δεν το κάνουν αυτό, διότι εκεί είναι που θα δείξουν τα δάκτυλα επόμενα και αναρωτιέμαι αν η αντιπολίτευση κοιμάται μαζί με τη κυβέρνηση. 

Εξάλλου το θέμα πλέον μπορεί να γίνει εξαιρετικά νομικό, με την έννοια ότι «σας ρωτήσαμε, δεν μας απαντήσατε όπως οφείλεται, οπότε περιμένουμε και ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ την απάντηση ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ με τους νόμους». 

Είναι νομικά υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουν και να προσκομίσουν ΟΛΑ τα στοιχεία που να στηρίζουν την απάντησή τους. Η ερώτηση υποβλήθηκε πριν ένα μήνα, έχουν άλλο ένα; Διότι, προσοχή, είναι μεν Α.Ε. αλλά είναι διαχειριστής του ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥ δικτύου μεταγωγής πληροφοριών, και το δημόσιο είναι υποχρεωμένο να απαντά σε ερωτήματα των πολιτών εντός πόσων ημερών;

----------


## PascalGR

> Επίσης θεωρώ ότι είναι υποχρέωση της ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΣ να τους υποχρεώσει να δώσουν ΑΥΤΕΣ τις απαντήσεις, και όχι να διορίζει τη διοίκηση της «ανεξάρτητης» αρχής τηλεπικοινωνιών, μαζί με τη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ για να είναι σίγουροι ότι «δεν θα τους ανοίξει καμιά πληγή». 
> 
> Το πολιτικό κόστος θα το εισπράξουν στο ακέραιο αν δεν το κάνουν αυτό, διότι εκεί είναι που θα δείξουν τα δάκτυλα επόμενα και αναρωτιέμαι αν η αντιπολίτευση κοιμάται μαζί με τη κυβέρνηση.


Καλά δε θα πέσει κιόλας η κυβέρνηση αν δεν απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ ως οφείλει!

Η δική μου πρόταση είναι να μη κομματικοποιούμε και πολιτικοποιούμε το πρόβλημα, μπλέκοντας κυβερνήσεις και αντιπολιτεύσεις. Σίγουρα είναι και πολιτικό το ζήτημα, αλλά αυτό δεν ενδιαφέρει άμεσα εμάς αλλά τους βουλευτές.

----------


## blend

> Καλά δε θα πέσει κιόλας η κυβέρνηση αν δεν απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ ως οφείλει!
> 
> Η δική μου πρόταση είναι να μη κομματικοποιούμε και πολιτικοποιούμε το πρόβλημα, μπλέκοντας κυβερνήσεις και αντιπολιτεύσεις. Σίγουρα είναι και πολιτικό το ζήτημα, αλλά αυτό δεν ενδιαφέρει άμεσα εμάς αλλά τους βουλευτές.


Που είδες κομματικοποίηση απο εμάς; Πολιτικοποίηση; Πολιτικό γίνεται ένα θέμα, όταν περνάει στην Βουλή.

Πολιτικό κόστος δεν είναι μόνο η πτώση κυβερνητικού σχήματος.

Κανείς δεν πολιτικοποίησε ή κομματοποίησε τίποτα!

Θα είχες πρόβλημα αν 300 βουλευτές βγάλουν τα μάτια τους προς οφελός μας, έστω και μακροπρόθεσμα;

Το πρόβλημά μας ήταν και είναι οικονομικο-τεχνικό και τέτοιο παραμένει.

----------


## viron

> Παιδια Καλησπερα Ημουνα Ιταλια Γυρισα Σημερα Ακουστε Να Τρελαθειτε Λοιπον Adsl 1mb Παρακαλω Τιμη 19,00 Ολα Μεσα 4 Μβ Τιμη  40,00 Εχω Τρελαθει Και Οχι Ταχητητεσ Οπωσ Ελλαδα Σφερα Μιλαμε Μετα Απο Αυτο Τι Αλλο Να Πω


Σύμφωνα με τον αρμόδιο της επιστολής επειδή ο ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε αργά χρεώνει με παλιές τιμές  εξωτερικού. Οπότε το 2012 θα έχουμε και εμείς τέτοιες τιμές και ταχύτητες!!!

Τώρα τι ταχύτητες θα έχουν στην Ιταλία τότε και σε τι τιμές? Αυτό δεν ενδιαφέρει προτ το παρόν το μονοπώλιο ΟΤΕ.


Βύρων.

----------


## PascalGR

> Που είδες κομματικοποίηση απο εμάς; Πολιτικοποίηση; Πολιτικό γίνεται ένα θέμα, όταν περνάει στην Βουλή.
> 
> Πολιτικό κόστος δεν είναι μόνο η πτώση κυβερνητικού σχήματος.
> 
> Κανείς δεν πολιτικοποίησε ή κομματοποίησε τίποτα!


Εννοώ να μη γίνονται τέτοιου είδους σχόλια. Πχ. τι αντίκτυπο θα έχει στην κυβέρνηση/αντιπολίτευση αν δεν κάνει κάτι...




> Θα είχες πρόβλημα αν 300 βουλευτές βγάλουν τα μάτια τους προς οφελός μας, έστω και μακροπρόθεσμα;


Δεν θα είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα αν οι 300 της βουλής συζητούσαν για το θέμα μας. Απλά και πάλι λέω, πως δεν είναι δική μας δουλειά το να εκτιμήσουμε τι πολιτικό κόστος θα έχει αν δεν γίνει τπτ κλπ.




> Το πρόβλημά μας ήταν και είναι οικονομικο-τεχνικό και τέτοιο παραμένει.


Μα και εγώ αυτό λέω τόση ώρα...

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Ειναι δυσκολο να διαβασω ολο το νημα απο την αρχη γιατι ειναι λιγο μεγαλο.
Εγω θα σταθω σε ενα θεμα.
Προχτες ειχα παει σε εναν κινεζο (στο κεντρο της αθηνας) να του φτιαξω τον υπολογιστη.
Ειχε φερει απο την κινα μια usb συσκευη (εμοιαζε με κινητο και πωλειται στην κινα 14 ευρω) το οποιο συνεργαζοταν με το skype και απο οτι μου ειπε ειχε καλυτερη ποιοτητα ηχου σε σχεση με τηλεφωνημα απο το σταθερο της συσκευης και με κοστος προς σταθερο μολις 0,017 ευρω/λεπτο.
Τα 0,017 ( 2 ευρωλεπτα με τον φορο) ειναι για μια μεγαλη γκαμα χωρων (δειτε τιμοκαταλογο τουskype).
Αν εχετε λινκ απο αλλες εταιριες VOIP καντε μια καλη.
Οταν διαδοθει περισσοτερο το προτοκολο VOIP (και αυτο φοβαται ο οτε) τοτε τα εσοδα του απο την σταθερη τηλεφωνια θα εξαφανιστουν.

----------


## gy

> Που είδες κομματικοποίηση απο εμάς; Πολιτικοποίηση; Πολιτικό γίνεται ένα θέμα, όταν περνάει στην Βουλή.
> 
> Πολιτικό κόστος δεν είναι μόνο η πτώση κυβερνητικού σχήματος.
> 
> Κανείς δεν πολιτικοποίησε ή κομματοποίησε τίποτα!
> 
> Θα είχες πρόβλημα αν 300 βουλευτές βγάλουν τα μάτια τους προς οφελός μας, έστω και μακροπρόθεσμα;
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μας ήταν και είναι οικονομικο-τεχνικό και τέτοιο παραμένει.


 Λάθος φίλοι μου. Το πρόβλημα μας είναι μεν τεχνικό αλλά η λύση του είναι πολιτική. Και εμείς που αντιδρούμε ως ενεργοί πολίτες κάνουμε μια κατεξοχή πολιτική πράξη. Το φόρουμ αυτό πλησιάζει πολύ περισόττερο στην αρχαία μορφή της Δημοκρατίας με τους Δημότες που συζητούν διαφωνούν ή συμφωνούν και τελικά ψηφίζουν και αποφασίζουν ως σώμα. Μακάρι και άλλοι θεσμοί της σύγχρονης Δημοκρατίας μας να λειτουργούσαν με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Μην συγχέετε τον κομματισμό με την πολιτική.

----------


## shadowman

> Το πρόβλημά μας ήταν και είναι οικονομικο-τεχνικό και τέτοιο παραμένει.


Το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά πολιτικό. 
Η ανυπαρξία ανταγωνισμου συην ελλάδα αφήνει τον ΟΤΕ μια στην ουσία κρατική επιχείρηση να καθορίζει τις τιμές.
Σε χώρες που λειτουργεί η ελεύθερη αγορά τό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε εδώ δεν υπάρχει όπως και εσείς αναφέρετε.
Ο ΟΤΕ έχει περισσότερους εργαζόμενους αναλογικά από κάθε άλλη επιχείρηση του είδους  στην Ευρώπη με αποτέλεσμα το επιπλέον αυτό κόστος αυτό να περνάει σε κάθε υπηρεσία που προσφέρει.
Ο ιδιοκτήτης του ΟΤΕ δηλαδή το κράτος έχει κάνει μια προσπάθεια να μειώσει τους υπεράριθμους τα τελευταία χρόνια αλλά και πάλι ήταν πολλοί έτσι αποφασίσαν πρόσφατα να διώξουν άλλες 4-5 χιλιάδες αλλά με τεράστιο κόστος (καθένας από αυτούς 100000 ευρω εφαπαξ + 2000 ευρώ σύνταξη στα 50!)
Το τεράστιο κόστος αυτής της αποχώρησης θα επωμιστεί ο ΟΤΕ (δηλαδή η πελάτες του) και το κράτος (πάλι εμείς δηλαδή)
Η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ είναι πάντα επιλογή του εκάστοτε κυβερνητικού σχήματος και εξυπηρετεί και άλλα πράγματα εκτός από την διοίκηση της εταιρίας (διορισμούς, πολιτικο-οικονομικά παιχνίδια κτλ)

Η λύση λοιπόν της μείωσης της τιμής του ADSL στην χώρα μας δεν θα γίνει με τον φυσιολογικό
(ανταγωνισμός/ελεύθερη οικονομία)
 τρόπο αλλά με κυβερνητική απόφαση οπότε το κόστος αυτής της απόφασης θα το επωμιστούμε πάλι εμείς μέσω της άμεσης και έμμεσης φορολογίας.

παραπομπή: Europe’s Last Marxist State

----------


## Sovjohn

Βρίσκομαι στα μισά της ανάγνωσης αυτού του ραγδαία αναπτυσσόμενου thread, και θα ήθελα να αντιπαραθέσω το εξής...

Οι εναλλακτικοί - ISP's, και να ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να παρέχουν κάτι "μη-ΟΤΕ", αντιμετωπίζουν αναρίθμητες αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες που καλείται να απαλείψει ο νέος νόμος περί ηλεκτρονικών τηλεπικοινωνιών (remember it?)

Για παράδειγμα...Ο ΟΤΕ, θέλει να σκάψει για οπτική ίνα την περιοχή Σύνταγμα - Πειραιάς.

Κανένα πρόβλημα! Τα κεντρικά του, ή εν ενάγκη όλα τα Τ/Κ ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή (Αθήνας, Καλλιθέας, Μοσχάτου, Πειραιά) ενημερώνουν το δήμο / τους δήμους ότι "για λόγους δημόσιου συμφέροντος, για το δίκτυο, για την ψυχική μας ηρεμία, για..." πρέπει να σκαφτεί ο δρόμος.

Τσουπ, ταμπελίτσα "ΕΡΓΑ ΟΤΕ" στην άκρη, κανένα πρόβλημα.

Ας πάρουμε τώρα τη Vivodi, που έχει και κάτι να επιδείξει στο κάτω-κάτω. Αν θελήσει να σκάψει τις ίδιες περιοχές, θα χρειαστεί...
 Άδεια απο το Δήμο Αθηναίων Άδεια από τον Δήμο Καλλιθέας Άδεια από τον Δήμο Μοσχάτου Άδεια από τον Δήμο Πειραιά Άδεια από υπηρεσίες γενικού ενδιαφέροντος (αρχαιολογικών χώρων, ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, κτλ κτλ κτλ) ΚΟΣΤΟΣ στον Δήμο Αθηναίων για το σκάψιμο: (Όσο_θέλει_ο_Δήμος) ΚΟΣΤΟΣ στον Δήμο Καλλιθέας για το σκάψιμο: (Όσο_θέλει_ο_Δήμος) ΚΟΣΤΟΣ στον Δήμο Μοσχάτου για το σκάψιμο: (Όσο_θέλει_ο_Δήμος) ΚΟΣΤΟΣ στον Δήμο Πειραιά για το σκάψιμο: (Όσο_θέλει_ο_Δήμος) Παράβολα, αντιπαράβολα, κέρατα...

Αυτά, με τον τρόπο που γίνονται, θα απέτρεπαν ακόμα και την Tiscali και την Telia Sonera που είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι ISP πανευρωπαικά να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο...όχι την HOL και την Altec!

Ο νέος νόμος τηλ/ών ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ μέσα σε όλα θα ρυθμίζει ΚΑΙ αυτό. Ενιαίο τέλος για όλους τους δήμους της χώρας, από Καστελλόριζο μέχρι Ορεστιάδας, για εργασίες εντός των ορίων τους. Υποχρεωτική συνεγκατάσταση ΟΤΕ-ISP (με ενοίκιο, πάντα) μηχανημάτων σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχουν άλλες δυνατότητες.*

Και άλλα όμορφα.

Οπότε, ο κάθε ISP, ο ΚΑΘΕ ανταγωνιστής, ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ??!! Επενδύει στα ασύρματα μήπως και δει άσπρη μέρα, αλλά δίκτυο κορμού, καλωδιένιο, δεν μπορεί, δεν νοείται να φτιάξει!

Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα....και όχι αλλιώς. Ο ΟΤΕ, βρίσκει και τα κάνει! Νομίζω μερικές επαφές με την ΕΕΤΤ θα ήταν ό,τι καλύτερο...Και δεν εννοώ γραπτές επαφές!  :Wink: 


*(Στο Τ/Κ Φρεαττύδας όπου υπάγομαι, το DSLAM είναι σίγουρα χωμένο σε καμιά αποθήκη πολυκατοικίας...Δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι αξιόλογοι χώροι! Που να τα βάλει η ιδιωτική εταιρία, στον -μπιπ, censored- της?)

----------


## thama

> Το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά πολιτικό. 
> Η ανυπαρξία ανταγωνισμου συην ελλάδα αφήνει τον ΟΤΕ μια στην ουσία κρατική επιχείρηση να καθορίζει τις τιμές.
> Σε χώρες που λειτουργεί η ελεύθερη αγορά τό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε εδώ δεν υπάρχει όπως και εσείς αναφέρετε.


Δυστυχώς, σε μία χώρα με τη δική μας μορφολογία και με την απουσία εναλλακτικού κατόχου δικτύου, (όπως καλωδιακή, ΟΤΕ version 2) σε σχεδόν πανελλαδική κλίμακα, πολύ δύσκολα θα βρεθεί ανταγωνιστής στο εγγυς μέλλον (ίσως μετά από καμια 15αριά χρόνια). Φυσικά επενδύσεις στυλ Vivodi, Tellas και Vodafone, είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενες, αλλά σχεδόν καμμία δεν σκοπεύει να επενδύσει σε πραγματικά ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο.  (Όταν λέμε ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο, μιλάμε μέχρι το καφάο, όπου τελείωνει η ιδιοκτησία του ΟΤΕ).   Οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί...... αλλά ο κυριότερος είναι το κόστος.
Σκεφτείται ότι για γραμμή Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη η VOdafone δαπάνησε περι τα 20 εκατομμύρια € (χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ρίξει πολύ ασφαλτο, μόνο εκσκαφή στο χώμα χώσιμο του καλωδίου, κάλυψη της τρύπας στα περισσότερα σημεία). Σκεφτείται κάποιος να θέλει να σκάψει μια μικρή πόλη σαν την Πολύγυρο (πάνω κάτων 10000 κάτοικοι): χρειάζεται άλλα τόσα. Σκεφτείται για Αθήνα, Θεσνίκη κτλ.

Για να μην το πάμε στο θέμα θάλασσα (βλέπε Κρήτη, Ρόδο κτλ)

----------


## Sovjohn

Και εδώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω,


πριν 2 μήνες στα νηπιακά στάδια "awareness" της διαμαρτυρίας (που, ξαναλέω, παίρνει καταιγιστικές διαστάσεις και...μ' αρέσει!!) είχα ρωτήσει, με την ιδιότητά μου ως φοιτητής στην Αγγλία, τους εκεί ISP για ανεπίσημα στοιχεία για τις συνδέσεις και το ποσοστό που πηγαίνει στον Αγγλικό ΟΤΕ, ΒΤ Wholesale.

Η απάντηση είναι...διαφωτιστική.

Εκεί, που οι συνδέσεις αυτή τη στιγμή κοστολογούνται 24 λίρες (~40 Ε) για 512-2048 ανάλογα με το τι πιάνει η γραμμή σου (this is called, Rate Adaptive DSL, RADSL, και είναι ωραιότατη τεχνολογία), 30 λίρες (~46 Ε) για 4096 (δεν λειτουργεί ακόμα, είναι σε φάση ενεργοποίησης, αλλά η τιμή έχει βγει, νάτη) και 40 λίρες (~60 Ε) για 8192 (!!!), το σταθερό κόστος του ΒΤ, σε ΟΛΕΣ τις περιπτώσεις, είναι...

18 λίρες. Ναι ναι, 25 Ε. ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ. Και ναι, ο ISP εκεί δίνοντας μόλις 9 Ε το μήνα την 2048, έχει κέρδος. Χωρίς όγκο/χρόνο χρέωση (και όσοι έχουν ογκοχρέωση, την έχουν στα 200-250 GB, άρα πρακτικά ΜΗ ογκοχρέωση...)

Πως? Γιατί? Ποιος φταίει που δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα? Δεν είναι δουλειά μου να απαντήσω. Αυτά τα αφήνω στους πλέον αρμόδιους PopManiac, yiapap, κτλ κτλ...

----------


## dantouan

> Εκεί, που οι συνδέσεις αυτή τη στιγμή κοστολογούνται 24 λίρες (~40 Ε) για 512-2048 ανάλογα με το τι πιάνει η γραμμή σου (this is called, Rate Adaptive DSL, RADSL, και είναι ωραιότατη τεχνολογία), 30 λίρες (~46 Ε) για 4096 (δεν λειτουργεί ακόμα, είναι σε φάση ενεργοποίησης, αλλά η τιμή έχει βγει, νάτη) και 40 λίρες (~60 Ε) για 8192 (!!!), το σταθερό κόστος του ΒΤ, σε ΟΛΕΣ τις περιπτώσεις, είναι...
> 
> 18 λίρες. Ναι ναι, 25 Ε. ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ. Και ναι, ο ISP εκεί δίνοντας μόλις 9 Ε το μήνα την 2048, έχει κέρδος.



Tα στοιχεια αυτα ισως επρεπε να τα γνωστοποιησεις για να μπορεσουν τα παιδια να τα βαλουν μεσα στο κειμενο της καταγγελιας...

----------


## Sovjohn

> Tα στοιχεια αυτα ισως επρεπε να τα γνωστοποιησεις για να μπορεσουν τα παιδια να τα βαλουν μεσα στο κειμενο της καταγγελιας...


Αγαπητέ dantouan,

τα είχα ξανα-αναφέρει σε κάποια threads, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, έμαθα αυτά τα στοιχεία ΑΝΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ και τηλεφωνικά, και όχι με κάποια χειροπιαστή απόδειξη, ούτε κάποιο δελτίο τύπου.

Θεώρησα, για αυτό το λόγο ακριβώς, ότι δεν ήταν κάτι το συνταρακτικό. Επίσης, επειδή το 25 Ε εκεί (με ΦΠΑ οι τιμές έτσι? 17.5 % εκεί) είναι "κοντινό" με τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ, αν και για εντελώς άλλες ταχύτητες, το αναφέρω απλά γιατί * οι ISP, με αυτό το στοιχείο, μας χρεώνουν τα ΚΒ/s χρυσά!!!*

Όμως, μιας που κάθε λιθαράκι...μετράει, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βοηθήσω ώστε να συμπεριληφθούν σε οποιαδήποτε μελλοντική κίνηση, να προσπαθήσω να τα πάρω και γραπτά έστω και σε email, επίσημα ή μη.(άλλωστε, τώρα μόλις δεν έγινε η αρχή?...Η κάνω λάθος?)

 :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

Τα στοιχεία έπρεπε να παρατεθούν για την περίπτωση που κάποιος δημοσιογράφος ήθελε να τα χρησιμοποιήσει.
Βέβαια για την BT τα είχαμε κι εμείς (ας είναι καλά ο sdikr και ο γνωστός πράκτορας του FBI Μόλντερ)... Θα τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε ως τον "κρυμμένο άσο". Βέβαια με αυτή την απάντηση που πήραμε, προφανώς δε χρειαζόμαστε άσο στο μανίκι. Αφού ο ΟΤΕ παίζει κουμ-καν και όχι πόκερ...  :Sad:

----------


## yiapap

> Σκεφτείται ότι για γραμμή Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη η VOdafone δαπάνησε περι τα 20 εκατομμύρια € (χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ρίξει πολύ ασφαλτο, μόνο εκσκαφή στο χώμα χώσιμο του καλωδίου, κάλυψη της τρύπας στα περισσότερα σημεία). Σκεφτείται κάποιος να θέλει να σκάψει μια μικρή πόλη σαν την Πολύγυρο (πάνω κάτων 10000 κάτοικοι): χρειάζεται άλλα τόσα. Σκεφτείται για Αθήνα, Θεσνίκη κτλ.
> 
> Για να μην το πάμε στο θέμα θάλασσα (βλέπε Κρήτη, Ρόδο κτλ)


Η ερώτηση είναι γιατί τα δαπάνησε.
Η απάντηση είναι "λόγω το άθλιου νομικού πλαισίου" που ανέφερε ο Sοvjohn.
Αλλά μην πέφτουμε στην παγίδα της μορφολογίας! 
Δηλαδή ΤΙ να πει η Αυστρία και η Ελβετία;;;

----------


## dantouan

> Βέβαια με αυτή την απάντηση που πήραμε, προφανώς δε χρειαζόμαστε άσο στο μανίκι.


Δεν νομιζω οτι θα εδινε καποια διαφορετικη απαντηση...

*Υ.Γ.:* 


> Αφού ο ΟΤΕ παίζει κουμ-καν και όχι πόκερ...


Κατεβαστε γρηγορα τα φυλλα σας γιατι ετοιμαζεται να βγει (ο Οτε)  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ πάντως έχω την εντύπωση πως την απάντηση δεν την έχετε πάρει....


Τώρα κατάλαβες γιατί έλεγα ότι την απάντηση την πήραμε;

----------


## chatasos

> Τώρα κατάλαβες γιατί έλεγα ότι την απάντηση την πήραμε;


Συνεχίζω να έχω την ίδια εντύπωση  :Cool:

----------


## nikoscbr

Σε ποια ευρωπαικη χωρα πληρωνει ο καταναλωτης πάγιο της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής και επιπλεον πάγιο για ADSL πρόσβαση και επιπλεον πάγιο για τον ISP;
Αυτο που πρεπει να γινει τωρα ΑΜΕΣΑ ειναι να συνταξουμε μια απαντηση που θα καταρριπτει ενα προς ενα,αναλυτικα, τους ισχυρισμους του ΟΤΕ.Αλλα εναν προς εναν.Και επιπλεον οταν θα ειναι ετοιμη η ανταπαντηση,ας την κοινοποιησουμε και στην ευρωπαικη ενωση και οπουδηποτε αλλου εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να ασκησουν πιεσεις προς τον ΟΤΕ.Δεν ειναι δυνατον να πληρωνει ο αγγλος και ο γερμανος,με τους διπλασιους μισθους απο τους δικους μας τη συνδεση 1024 kbps 30-40 ευρω το μηνα και ΧΩΡΙΣ διπλα και τριπλα παγια,και εμεις με τους μισθους στο 60% των ευρωπαιων να πληρωνουμε 150+ ευρω το μηνα για συνδεση 1024...Τα αλλα που λεει ειναι για να δικαιολογησουν τα αδικαιολογητα.Η πραγματικοτητα ειναι μια: εχουμε τους ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ μισθους στην ευρωπη απο ολα τα κρατη-μελη,πλην των πρωην ανατολικων χωρων και πληρωνουμε την ADSL δεκαδες φορες πολλαπλασια απ'οτι οι αλλοι ευρωπαιοι χρηστες.Σε KAMMIA αλλη χωρα δεν υπαρχουν τοσο υψηλα παγια ουτε υπαρχει ΔΙΠΛΟ παγιο,ενα παγιο για την τηλεφωνικη γραμμη και αλλο παγιο επιπλεον για την ADSL..   :RTFM:

----------


## sdikr

> Σε ποια ευρωπαικη χωρα πληρωνει ο καταναλωτης πάγιο της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής και επιπλεον πάγιο για ADSL πρόσβαση και επιπλεον πάγιο για τον ISP;


Σε όλες που έχουν adsl  μέσω του τόπικου Οτε  (δες πχ bt,  για να βάλεις adsl  πρέπει να έχεις γραμμη απο την Bt)

Μονάχα σε περιοχές που υπάρχει καλωδιακη  (αλλά εκεί πρέπει να έχεις καλωδιακή)  και full llu  δεν χρείαζεται ξεχωριστό πάγιο



> ουτε υπαρχει ΔΙΠΛΟ παγιο,ενα παγιο για την τηλεφωνικη γραμμη και αλλο παγιο επιπλεον για την ADSL..


Και μάλλον θα πρέπει και εσύ να κάνεις το   :RTFM:

----------


## Ducklord

Παίδες, το μόνο που θέλω να υπενθυμίσω είναι πως η σύγκριση με υπηρεσίες του εξωτερικού θα πρέπει να ακολουθεί τους παρακάτω κανόνες:

1. Να μιλάμε για περίπτωση "διπλής συνδρομής" (καλώδιο-πρόσβαση)
2. Να υπολογίζουμε ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ μέσο μισθό και ΦΠΑ.
3. Να υπολογίζουμε "μορφολογία εδάφους" (μην τους στεναχωρήσουμε καλιέ) και "παραπλήσιο ιστορικό" με το Ελλάντα
4. Να υπολογίζουμε ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ τρόπους πρόσβασης, και να τους αναφέρουμε σαν συμπλήρωμα (π.χ. "ναι μεν είναι στα ίδια ή ανώτερα επίπεδα το κόστος, μα έχουν flat-rate ISDN)
5. ΠΑΝΤΑ, προσέξτε, ΠΑΝΤΑ να μιλάμε για flat-rate συνδέσεις. Το να λέει κάποιος "να, στη Νορβηγία παίρνεις σύνδεση 10MBit με €3, μα έχει ογκοχρέωση μετά τα πρώτα 64Kbytes" είναι όχι μόνο ασύμφορο, μα και εντελώς βλακεία για την περίπτωση των heavy users (που, νομίζω, είναι και αυτοί που "παραπονιούνται" περισσότερο).

Να θυμάστε πως, ακόμη και με τη σημερινή κατάσταση, κάποιος που έχει το DSL ως "κατεβαστήρι" μπορεί να "τσιμπά" από 30 μέχρι και 70GB το μήνα, με μία σύνδεση 384. Αν η κίνησή μας αποτελέσει την αιτία να καταλήξει να πληρώνει τα 5πλάσια, επειδή οι 9 στις 10 χώρες με τις οποίες θα κάνουμε σύγκριση θα έχουν όριο στα 10GB (και, φυσικά, ο ΟΤΕς =ΔΕΝ= θα το αγνοήσει), τότε θα έχουμε κάνει μία τρύπα στο νερό.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## BigLion

Θα ήθελα να συμληρώσω σε όσα ωραία είπε ο Ducklord, ότι θα μπορούσαμε να επικεωτρώσουμε την σύγκριση μας σε χώρες μόνο της Ε.Ε. της οποίας είμαστε και μέλος, ώστε να μην μας πετάει ο ΟΤΕ συγκρίσεις με Τουρκίες κτλ. (βέβαια μέχρι και εκει πιο φθηνά είναι...)

----------


## Ichigo

Ώρα είναι να μας πουν πως, συγκριτικά με τον μισθό του μέσου Ευρωπαίου, δίνουμε το ίδιο ποσοστό του μισθού μας για παροχή υπηρεσιών internet....

----------


## leas

Κι όπως λέει κι ο Λιακόπουλος στην εκπομπή του:

"Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς"

Ερχεται η ώρα που θα περάσει άσχημα κι ο ΟΤΕ. Εγώ από τέλος Οκτωβρίου συμπληρώνω αίτηση διακοπής στον ΟΤΕ και γυρίζω σε Vivodi DSL Access, Internet και DSLPhone. Ξέρω την αντίδραση του καταστήματος του ΟΤΕ που ανήκω. "Μα θα έχετε προβλήματα, μα δεν είναι τόσο καλή όπως ο ΟΤΕ, μα δεν έχουν το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, μα θα το μετανιώσετε και θα γυρίσετε σε μας!" 

Μαμάκια! Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς λοιπόν ΟΤΕ! Προτείνω να το κάνετε και οι περισσότεροι αυτό γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## No-Name

Αν είχε η βίβο είχε σε όλη την αττική δυνατότητα για full llu θα το είχα κάνει πίστεψε με......

----------


## yiapap

> ώστε να μην μας πετάει ο ΟΤΕ συγκρίσεις με Τουρκίες κτλ. (βέβαια μέχρι και εκει πιο φθηνά είναι...)


  :What..?:  
Μα δεν πέταξε κανένα παράδειγμα ο ΟΤΕ!
Δεν υπάρχει χώρα αντίστοιχη... ή τουλάχιστον, εμείς δε βρήκαμε!
Εκτός και αν αναφέρει τη Ζιμπάμπουε που πραγματικά έχει ακριβότερη ADSL!

----------


## BigLion

yaipap και οι αλλοι που εχετε αναλαβει το "project", θα ήθελα να προτείνω κάτι (δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται κάπως υπερβολικό):

Επειδή βλέπω ότι πολύς κόσμος είναι αγανακτισμένος με την υποκριτική και προσβλητική απάντηση και προχωράει ΕΜΠΡΑΚΤΑ σε διακοπή γραμμής ΟΤΕ και πηγαίνει σε φουλ παροχή Vivodi (όπου υπάρχει), καθώς και όπου δεν υπάρχει η φουλ Vivodi, προχωράει σε διακοπή τουλάχιστον την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (όπως έκανα εγώ πριν λίγο καιρό), θα ήταν σκόπιμο να συνταχθεί μια επιστολή "δυσαρέσκειας" σχετικά με την όλη στάση αλλά και την συγκεκριμμένη απάντηση του ΟΤΕ, και να αποστέλλεται στην διοίκηση (στα e-mail τέλοςπάντων) της ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, μαζί με την αίτησης διακοπής.

Αυτό νομίζω ότι θα ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψη από τους ΟΤΕτζήδες...

Τι λέτε?

----------


## globalnoise

> yaipap και οι αλλοι που εχετε αναλαβει το "project", θα ήθελα να προτείνω κάτι (δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται κάπως υπερβολικό):
> 
> Επειδή βλέπω ότι πολύς κόσμος είναι αγανακτισμένος με την υποκριτική και προσβλητική απάντηση και προχωράει ΕΜΠΡΑΚΤΑ σε διακοπή γραμμής ΟΤΕ και πηγαίνει σε φουλ παροχή Vivodi (όπου υπάρχει), καθώς και όπου δεν υπάρχει η φουλ Vivodi, προχωράει σε διακοπή τουλάχιστον την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (όπως έκανα εγώ πριν λίγο καιρό), θα ήταν σκόπιμο να συνταχθεί μια επιστολή "δυσαρέσκειας" σχετικά με την όλη στάση αλλά και την συγκεκριμμένη απάντηση του ΟΤΕ, και να αποστέλλεται στην διοίκηση (στα e-mail τέλοςπάντων) της ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, μαζί με την αίτησης διακοπής.
> 
> Αυτό νομίζω ότι θα ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψη από τους ΟΤΕτζήδες...
> 
> Τι λέτε?


Καλό αλλά δέχοντε αίτηση διακοπής μέσω e-mail? BTW επειδή θέλω να διακόψω το κύκλωμα του ΟΤΕ γνωρίζει κάποιος την διαδικασία? Πρέπει να υπογράψει τίποτα ο κάτοχος της γραμμής?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tatief

Επειδή διαβάζω κάποια μηνύματα στα οποία διακρίνω κάποια απογοήτευση θα θυμίσω ότι σε μια παρέμβαση μου είχα γράψει

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=44

και αυτό όχι γιατί είμαι κανένας προφήτης αλλά γιατί γνωρίζω πως εξελίσσονται αυτές οι υποθέσεις.

Βέβαια τότε λόγω του αρχικού ενθουσιασμού δεν δόθηκε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σε αυτή τη θέση.

Να ξανατοποθετηθώ και να σας πω ότι η προσπάθεια σας ήταν άψογη, προσεγμένη και αποδοτική.

Απλά σας δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες προσδοκίες λόγω του ότι είδατε κάποιους βουλευτές να "ενδιαφέρονται" και τώρα που απλά σας κοινοποιούν την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ (χωρίς καν να την διαβάσουν να είστε σίγουροι) απογοητεύεστε.

----------


## yiapap

> yaipap και οι αλλοι που εχετε αναλαβει το "project", θα ήθελα να προτείνω κάτι (δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται κάπως υπερβολικό):
> 
> Επειδή βλέπω ότι πολύς κόσμος είναι αγανακτισμένος με την υποκριτική και προσβλητική απάντηση και προχωράει ΕΜΠΡΑΚΤΑ σε διακοπή γραμμής ΟΤΕ και πηγαίνει σε φουλ παροχή Vivodi (όπου υπάρχει), καθώς και όπου δεν υπάρχει η φουλ Vivodi, προχωράει σε διακοπή τουλάχιστον την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (όπως έκανα εγώ πριν λίγο καιρό), θα ήταν σκόπιμο να συνταχθεί μια επιστολή "δυσαρέσκειας" σχετικά με την όλη στάση αλλά και την συγκεκριμμένη απάντηση του ΟΤΕ, και να αποστέλλεται στην διοίκηση (στα e-mail τέλοςπάντων) της ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, μαζί με την αίτησης διακοπής.
> 
> Αυτό νομίζω ότι θα ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψη από τους ΟΤΕτζήδες...
> 
> Τι λέτε?


H προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι όποιος προχωράει σε διακοπή, καλό θα ήταν να στέλνει ένα fax ή email και να κοινοποιεί τους λόγους της διακοπής.
Δυστυχώς στην περιοχή μου δεν παίζει εναλλακτικός, το μόνο που θα κάνω μόλις μετακομίσω είναι να πάω σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο τηλεφωνίας.
Εν αναμονή...

----------


## yiapap

> Επειδή διαβάζω κάποια μηνύματα στα οποία διακρίνω κάποια απογοήτευση θα θυμίσω ότι σε μια παρέμβαση μου είχα γράψει
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=44
> 
> και αυτό όχι γιατί είμαι κανένας προφήτης αλλά γιατί γνωρίζω πως εξελίσσονται αυτές οι υποθέσεις.
> 
> Βέβαια τότε λόγω του αρχικού ενθουσιασμού δεν δόθηκε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σε αυτή τη θέση.
> 
> Να ξανατοποθετηθώ και να σας πω ότι η προσπάθεια σας ήταν άψογη, προσεγμένη και αποδοτική.
> ...


Εγώ είδα πολλούς εκνευρισμένους και μερικούς θυμωμένους . Ήδη η ανταπάντησή μας είναι έτοιμη.
Άλλωστε, δεν είσαι ο μόνος που "ξέρεις πως εξελίσσονται αυτές οι υποθέσεις"  :Wink: 

Όπως ξαναείπα:
4000 άτομα ενεργοποιήθηκαν
Υπήρξαν δεκάδες δημοσιεύσεις
4 ερωτήσεις βολευτών

Προσωπικά μου είναι αρκετά για να κοιμηθώ ήσυχος. Και να μην έχουμε το ποθητό αποτέλεσμα ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, αφυπνίσαμε ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ. Αύριο μπορεί κάποιος από τους ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ να τα καταφέρει καλύτερα   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## SECRETXGR

> Παρακαλώ αν μένετε εντός των ορίων πόλης με περισσότερους από 7000 ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ κάτοικους, κάντε ένα post εδώ...
> Θυμάμαι πόλεις για τις οποίες υπήρχαν παράπονα ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση.


Νάουσα όπου είναι η μόνιμη κατοικία μου (23.000 κάτοικοι) δεν έχει DSL, το ίδιο νομίζω ισχύει και με την Βέροια, πρωτεύουσα νομού Ημαθίας!!!!!

----------


## tatief

> .... Ήδη η ανταπάντησή μας είναι έτοιμη.
> Άλλωστε, δεν είσαι ο μόνος που "ξέρεις πως εξελίσσονται αυτές οι υποθέσεις"


Τότε είχα γράψει με αφορμή μιας ερώτησης που είχες κάνει.

Τέλος πάντων αφού ξέρεις πως εξελίσσονται αυτές οι υποθέσεις θα γνωρίζεις βέβαια ότι στην ανταπάντησή σας δεν θα λάβετε απάντηση.

----------


## yiapap

> Τέλος πάντων αφού ξέρεις πως εξελίσσονται αυτές οι υποθέσεις θα γνωρίζεις βέβαια ότι στην ανταπάντησή σας δεν θα λάβετε απάντηση.


Ναι, κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω  :Wink: 
Σκοπός της ανταπάντησης είναι να δοθούν τα κατάλληλα πυρομαχικά σε αυτούς που θα ασχοληθούν κι άλλο (δημοσιογράφοι, βουλευτές). Γι αυτό και λέω & ξαναλέω ότι στην ανταπάντηση ΔΕΝ πρέπει να τεθεί κανένα (νέο) ερώτημα.
Ότι ήταν να ρωτήσουμε/ζητήσουμε το πράξαμε. Απλά θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούν αυτοί που δεν είναι τόσο σχετικοί ή δεν έχουν τόσο χρόνο να το ψάξουν που και γιατί η απάντηση ΟΤΕ/Υφυπουργού είναι απλά απαράδεκτη.
Επίσης στοιχηματίζω ότι τμήματα της ανταπάντησης θα χρησιμοποιηθούν/δημοσιοποιηθούν.

----------


## yiapap

> Νάουσα όπου είναι η μόνιμη κατοικία μου (23.000 κάτοικοι) δεν έχει DSL, το ίδιο νομίζω ισχύει και με την Βέροια, πρωτεύουσα νομού Ημαθίας!!!!!


Η Νάουσα έχει 4 DSLAM 224 θέσεων και η Βέροια επίσης 4 χωρητικότητας 360 θέσεων.

ΘΕΡΜΟΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ να τσεκάρετε τα στοιχεία σας!
Το pdf για τα εγκατεστημένα DSLAM βρίσκεται εδώ

----------


## NoYmErOs

<*deleted by yiapap: Ντροπή βρε... όλοι στην ίδια ομάδα είμαστε*, εγώ τι να πω που έψαχνα στο pdf για να τα επαληθεύσω!>

----------


## tatief

> Ναι, κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω 
> Σκοπός της ανταπάντησης είναι να δοθούν τα κατάλληλα πυρομαχικά σε αυτούς που θα ασχοληθούν κι άλλο (δημοσιογράφοι, βουλευτές). Γι αυτό και λέω & ξαναλέω ότι στην ανταπάντηση ΔΕΝ πρέπει να τεθεί κανένα (νέο) ερώτημα.
> Ότι ήταν να ρωτήσουμε/ζητήσουμε το πράξαμε. Απλά θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούν αυτοί που δεν είναι τόσο σχετικοί ή δεν έχουν τόσο χρόνο να το ψάξουν που και γιατί η απάντηση ΟΤΕ/Υφυπουργού είναι απλά απαράδεκτη.
> Επίσης στοιχηματίζω ότι τμήματα της ανταπάντησης θα χρησιμοποιηθούν/δημοσιοποιηθούν.


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ !! ( Να περιμένεις πάντως το 1/6 ή και λιγότερο από αυτούς που ασχολήθηκαν να ξανασχοληθούν)

Και πάντως πρέπει να στείλεις την επιστολή πριν ξεκινήσει η ΔΕΘ.

Αν μπορούσατε να κάνετε και κάτι ενυπωσιακό εκεί πριν ή κατά την διάρκεια της έκθεσης θα ήταν πολύ καλό   (ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΣΑΣΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟΙ, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΙ, ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΙΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΦΥΛΑΝΕ)

ΥΓ. Για τους δημοσιογράφους "είδηση" είναι ότι 2200 πολίτες οργανώθηκαν και αξίωσαν κάτι.Είδση δεν είναι ότι οι  ιδιοι πολίτες ανταπάντησαν στην απάντηση που έλαβαν. Πιο πολύ κάποιοι πολιτικοί θα (ξαν)ασχοληθούν και μάλιστα όσοι απο αυτούς εκτός από αναφορά έκαναν και ερώτηση

----------


## panosa_gr

Πρεπει να το παρουμε αποφαση στην Ελλαδα η προοδος κοστιζει και 
κοστιζει πιο ακριβα απο οτι στις αλλες χωρες της Ευρωπης και ειδικα αν την προσφερει ο ΟΤΕ

Αληθεια ποσο να εχει το παγιο απλης τηλεφωνικης γραμμης στις αλλες χωρες
τις Ευρωπης σε σχεση με την Ελλαδα (ετσι επειδη ο ΟΤΕ ειναι Φθηνος οπως λενε);

Και οσο για το 52% νομιζω οτι αν υπηρχε ADSL(απεριοριστο)
με 15 Ευρω (ας πουμε) το μηνα θα τρεχαν να το βαλουν. Ας μην γελιομαστε
οταν σκεφτεσαι να κοψεις το απλο τηλεφωνο γιατι δεν μπορεις να πληρωνεις τα παγια
του ΟΤΕ το μονο που δε σε ενδιαφερει ειναι το ιντερνετ στο σπιτι ..........
Με 500 ευρω βασικο μισθο αμα το ADSL σου ζητα τα 50-60 το μηνα τοτε βαφτα μαυρα γιατι 
αυτο το 52 % ζει με τετοια χρηματα στην Ελλαδα αν θυμαμαι καλα (ειδικα η νεολαια που το 
χρησιμοποιει)...

Ασε που μολις εμαθα οτι στην Αγγλια το to 1mbit κοστιζει 10 λιρες

----------


## SECRETXGR

> Η Νάουσα έχει 4 DSLAM 224 θέσεων και η Βέροια επίσης 4 χωρητικότητας 360 θέσεων.
> 
> ΘΕΡΜΟΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ να τσεκάρετε τα στοιχεία σας!
> Το pdf για τα εγκατεστημένα DSLAM βρίσκεται εδώ


Έχω βάλει το τηλ. του σπιτιού μου που είναι λίγο μακρυά απο το κέντρο όπως επίσης και απο το καταστημά μας που είναι στο κέντρο της Νάουσας αλλά στο site του ΟΤΕ δεν βγάζει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα DSL στην περιοχή μας... Τι κάνουν τις 224 θέσεις;;;

----------


## halvas69

> Έχω βάλει το τηλ. του σπιτιού μου που είναι λίγο μακρυά απο το κέντρο όπως επίσης και απο το καταστημά μας που είναι στο κέντρο της Νάουσας αλλά στο site του ΟΤΕ δεν βγάζει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα DSL στην περιοχή μας... Τι κάνουν τις 224 θέσεις;;;


Διαθεσιμότητα σημαίνει αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη (Άδεια πόρτα) στο Dslam της περιοχής σου.
Πολύ απλά είναι κατελημμένες όλες και οι 224 πόρτες, άλλωστε είναι πολύ λίγες για μία πόλη σαν την Νάουσα, που να φτάσουν.
Κάνε μία αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου για παροχή γραμμής adsl, έτσι ώστε όταν αναβαθμίσουν να σε έχουν υπ'όψιν.
Είναι και μία μορφή έμμεσης πίεσης οι αιτήσεις αυτές για να βάλουν νέες πόρτες ή dslam καλύτερα.
Καλή τύχη.

----------


## euri

Πριν στείλετε την επιστολή, αν θέλετε δείτε τα παρακάτω:

Ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα θα ανακοινώσει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τις μειώσεις των τιμών στις προσβάσεις aDSL, οι οποίες θα ισχύσουν από 20/9/2005.  Οι τιμές θα είναι μάλλον κάπως έτσι:
384/128 15,90 ευρώ
512/128 19,90 ευρώ
1024/256 32,90 ευρώ

τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ

Επίσης από την ίδια ημερομηνία θα ισχύουν αντίστοιχες μειώσεις και στις τιμές χονδρικής (δεν αναφέρονται συγκεκριμένες τιμές)

Επίσης στο Δελτίο Τύπου μάλλον θα αναφέρεται και σε θέματα διαθεσιμότητας:
150.000 πόρτες σήμερα (από 36.000 πέρσι, αύξηση 317%), 330 σημεία παρουσίας σήμερα (από 201 πέρσι) και σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο διαθεσιμότητας, στο τέλος του 2005 οι πόρτες θα είναι περίπου 270.000


Επίσης το θέμα του φοιτητικού Internet καταλήγει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στα 512/128 με όριο τα 5GB το μήνα, και κόστος 15 ευρώ (μάλλον με ΦΠΑ).  Το όριο τίθεται επειδή "το δίνουν στους φοιτητές για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και όχι για να κατεβάζουν ταινίες".

Στη συνέντευξη τύπου όπου θα ανακοινωθούν τα διάφορα, θα γίνει και συγκριτική αναφορά στις τιμές ευρυζωνικών προσβάσεων στο εξωτερικό, όπου έχω την εντύπωση ότι φαίνεται μικρή διαφορά του ΟΤΕ με άλλες χώρες (δεν μπόρεσα να έχω τα στοιχεία).

Αυτά...

----------


## nnn

Αν πράγματι ανακοινωθούν αυτές οι τιμές οι μείωση είναι μεγάλη στην 512 και στην 1024.

----------


## sonyp900

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό euri!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αν γίνει αυτό αναβαθμίζω σε 512   :Very Happy:

----------


## toro

> Πριν στείλετε την επιστολή, αν θέλετε δείτε τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα θα ανακοινώσει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τις μειώσεις των τιμών στις προσβάσεις aDSL, οι οποίες θα ισχύσουν από 20/9/2005. Οι τιμές θα είναι μάλλον κάπως έτσι:
> 384/128 15,90 ευρώ
> 512/128 19,90 ευρώ
> 1024/256 32,90 ευρώ
> 
> τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ


Πολύ καλή και σημαντική κίνηση, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μας αναβάθμιζαν *κατευθείαν* τη γραμμή όπως έκανε η Vivodi και όχι νέα τιμολόγια.
Μπορεί να φαίνεται το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά στην ουσία για να εκμεταλλευτείς την προσφορά θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις για την μετατροπή της γραμμής που αντιστοιχεί στο 50% του τέλους ενεργοποίησης. 

Τώρα θα μου πεις "αυτό σε χαλάει ρε μεγάλε ;" Ε, ναι, με χαλάει λίγο, δεν το κρύβω. Θα προτιμούσα να αναλάβουν εξ'ολοκλήρου το κόστος αυτοί, πως να το κάνουμε....

----------


## nnn

> Μπορεί να φαίνεται το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά στην ουσία για να εκμεταλλευτείς την προσφορά θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις για την μετατροπή της γραμμής που αντιστοιχεί στο 50% του τέλους ενεργοποίησης.


Η μετατροπή δεν χρεώνεται.

----------


## jog

> Πριν στείλετε την επιστολή, αν θέλετε δείτε τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα θα ανακοινώσει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τις μειώσεις των τιμών στις προσβάσεις aDSL, οι οποίες θα ισχύσουν από 20/9/2005.  Οι τιμές θα είναι μάλλον κάπως έτσι:
> 384/128 15,90 ευρώ
> 512/128 19,90 ευρώ
> 1024/256 32,90 ευρώ
> 
> τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ
> 
> ...


Αν γίνει αυτό καλή μαγκιά!
Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι θα κάνω αναβάθμιση το άλλο καλοκαίρι λόγω μαθημάτων   :Razz:

----------


## manolis

Κάτι είναι και αυτό αλλά απέχουμε ακόμα πολύ από την πραγματικότητα των άλλων χωρών...


Λέτε να έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο και η επιστολή μας????

----------


## toro

> Η μετατροπή δεν χρεώνεται.


Δεν ξέρω αν δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά, πάντως σύμφωνα με το συννημένο η αλλαγή πακέτου ταχυτήτων είναι 17,50 ευρώ. Βρίσκεται εδώ :

http://www.oteshop.gr/clientservice/tarifflist.htm

Το είχα δει και σε κάποιο άλλο PDF το οποίο δεν το έχω πρόχειρο τώρα, αλλά θα ψάξω πάλι να το βρω.

----------


## nnn

Πριν 8 μήνες που άλλαξα εγώ πάντως δεν χρεώθηκα.

----------


## sonyp900

> Δεν ξέρω αν δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά, πάντως σύμφωνα με το συννημένο η αλλαγή πακέτου ταχυτήτων είναι 17,50 ευρώ. Το είχα δει και σε κάποιο άλλο PDF το οποίο δεν το έχω πρόχειρο τώρα, αλλά θα ψάξω πάλι να το βρω.


Έχει δίκιο ο toro. Ορίστε και το λινκ
http://www.oteshop.gr/clientservice/tarifflist.htm

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Η μετατροπή δεν χρεώνεται.


Αλλαγή πακέτου ταχυτήτων: 17,50 € (χωρίς Φ.Π.Α.)

[*edit*]Με πρόλαβαν οι παραπάνω.  :Very Happy: [*/edit*]

[*edit2*]Τελικά, παρόλο που η άνωθεν τιμή αναγράφεται σε pdf από το επίσημο site του ΟΤΕ, φαίνεται να μην υπάρχει χρέωση πια!Δείτε τα παρακάτω μηνύματα.
ΥΓ. Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι του ΟΤΕ.  :Confused:   :Laughing: [*/edit2*]

----------


## ermis333

> Κάτι είναι και αυτό αλλά απέχουμε ακόμα πολύ από την πραγματικότητα των άλλων χωρών...
> 
> 
> Λέτε να έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο και η επιστολή μας????


 
ΟΧΙ γιατί όλοι περιμέναμε να καταργηθούν νοι 384 και να δώσει τις 512 στην ίδια τιμή κάτι που κάνει αλλά όχι με άμεση αναβάθμηση....όπως φαίνεται δεν σκοπεύει να δώσει σύντομα πακέτο μεγαλύτερο του !mbit (ΕΛΕΟΣ στα μέσα του 2005 είμαστε).





Άντε τώρα σειρά να παίρνουν οι ISP γιατί μας βλέπω όλους να πηγαίνουμε και να μπουκώνουμε τη Vivodi :Very Happy:

----------


## ermis333

> Πριν στείλετε την επιστολή, αν θέλετε δείτε τα παρακάτω:


Αυτό το περιμέναμε πρωτού στείλουμε την 1η επιστολή.

----------


## ermis333

> Στη συνέντευξη τύπου όπου θα ανακοινωθούν τα διάφορα, θα γίνει και συγκριτική αναφορά στις τιμές ευρυζωνικών προσβάσεων στο εξωτερικό, όπου έχω την εντύπωση ότι φαίνεται μικρή διαφορά του ΟΤΕ με άλλες χώρες (δεν μπόρεσα να έχω τα στοιχεία).


 
Θέλω να δώ πως θα καταφέρει να το υποστηρίξει αυτό......θα έχει μεγάλη πλάκα....όταν στο εξωτερικό δίνουν 24Mbit με 30€ τελική και ο ΟΤΕ ζητάει μόνο από την ADSL access 1Mbit 33€

----------


## toro

> Πριν 8 μήνες που άλλαξα εγώ πάντως δεν χρεώθηκα.


Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, γιατί σύμφωνα με το αρχείο http://www.oteshop.gr/data.pdf το τέλος για την αλλαγή ταχυτήτων χρεώνεται *μόνο* στην χονδρική διάθεση. Για τη λιανική διάθεση δεν χρεώνεται τέλος. 

Αναφέρεται στην σελίδα 13, δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να συνάψω το αρχείο λόγω μεγέθους (2,1 ΜΒ).

----------


## sonyp900

Μόνο κάποιος που έκανε πρόσφατα αναβάθμηση θα μας ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο μάλλον.

----------


## sonyp900

> Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, γιατί σύμφωνα με το αρχείο http://www.oteshop.gr/data.pdf το τέλος για την αλλαγή ταχυτήτων χρεώνεται *μόνο* στην χονδρική διάθεση. Για τη λιανική διάθεση δεν χρεώνεται τέλος. 
> 
> Αναφέρεται στην σελίδα 13, δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να συνάψω το αρχείο λόγω μεγέθους (2,1 ΜΒ).


Το πρώτο PDF που έβαλες είναι σε ισχύ από το 10/2004 ενώ αυτό εδώ από 2003. Πολύ μπέρδεμα μα τον Τουτάτη.   :Very Happy:

----------


## nnn

> Αλλαγή ταχύτητας:
> A. Για τη χονδρική διάθεση, ποσό ίσο με το 50% του εκάστοτε τέλους ενεργοποίησης της χονδρικής διάθεσης της ADSL πρόσβασης.
> B. Για τη λιανική διάθεση, δεν θα υπάρχει τέλος.
> • Αλλαγή του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού:
> A. Για τη χονδρική διάθεση, ποσό ίσο με το 50% του εκάστοτε τέλους ενεργοποίησης της χονδρικής διάθεσης της ADSL πρόσβασης.
> B. Για τη λιανική διάθεση, ποσό ίσο με το 50% του εκάστοτε τέλους ενεργοποίησης της λιανικής διάθεσης της ADSL πρόσβασης.
> Τα ανωτέρω τέλη θα καταβάλλονται πέραν του τέλους που θα καταβάλλει ο πελάτης για την αλλαγή του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού της σύνδεσής του.
> • Άσκοπη μετάβαση προσωπικού ΟΤΕ για άρση βλάβης ή μετάβαση προσωπικού ΟΤΕ για την επιβεβαίωση της καλής λειτουργίας της ΑDSL πρόσβασης, το οποίο θα είναι ίσο με το ποσό των € 30.


Από το εν λόγω pdf.

----------


## sonyp900

Λοιπόν για να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, μόλις μίλησα με τον ΟΤΕ στα Χανιά, το τμήμα ανάπτυξης και μου είπαν επίσημα ότι καταργήθηκε το τέλος. Πληρώνουμε μόνο το πάγιο το αυξημένο και του ISP.   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## WAntilles

> Μόνο κάποιος που έκανε πρόσφατα αναβάθμηση θα μας ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο μάλλον.


Δεν υπάρχει καμμία χρέωση για αλλαγή κλάσης aDSL.

----------


## euri

Οι μειώσεις τελικά είναι γεγονός.  Ανακοινώθηκαν πριν μια ώρα περίπου (στις 13:00) σε συνέντευξη τύπου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, την οποία (εντελώς τυχαία) παρακολούθησα, και παρόντες μεταξύ άλλων ήταν ο κ. Βουρλούμης και η κ. Έβανς.  Οι τιμές είναι όπως γράφτηκαν σε προηγούμενο post μου.

Αναφορικά με τη σύγκριση τιμών, κυκλοφορούσε για εσωτερική χρήση (του ΟΤΕ δηλαδή) κάποιο φυλλάδιο, το οποίο δεν μπόρεσα να αποκτήσω.  Πάντως στην παρουσίασή τους ανέφεραν ότι η Ελλάδα (με τις νέες τιμές) προσφέρει ανταγωνιστικές τιμές πρόσβασης aDSL, αντίστοιχες άλλων χωρών της ΕΕ.  Μάλιστα έφεραν ως παραδείγματα τις Πορτογαλία, Ιρλανδία και Αγγλία, για τις οποίες παρέθεταν τιμές που βρήκαν από τα επίσημα sites διαφόρων παρόχων, διείσδυση Internet, ρυθμός μετάδοσης δεδομένων και παρατηρήσεις όπως ογκοχρεώσεις, όρια download, κλπ.

Το ύφος στο οποίο κινήθηκαν αυτά τα σχόλια και η γενική ιδέα ήταν:

το απόλυτο κόστος είναι παραπλήσιο (για την Ελλάδα το υπολόγιζαν περί τα 20 ευρώ...)η διείσδυση του Internet και των υπολογιστών στα ελληνικά νοικοκυριά είναι πολύ χαμηλήστις άλλες χώρες ισχύουν περιορισμοί, όπως Fair Use Policy, μηνιαίο όριο download, πιθανή ογκοχρέωση

----------


## yiapap

> το απόλυτο κόστος είναι παραπλήσιο (για την Ελλάδα το υπολόγιζαν περί τα 20 ευρώ...)


Από που προκύπτει το 20€ ???
Αφού μόνο ο ΟΤΕ ζητά 17+€ συν το ΦΠΑ!
Μήπως η μείωση για την 384 είναι μεγαλύτερη;

----------


## Sannin

Υπάρχει κάποιο link για να διαβάσουμε αναλυτικότερα την συνέντευξη;

Υ/Γ: Χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι περισσότερο από αυτά που ανέφερε ο euri, έχω την εντύπωση πως ο ΟΤΕ βιάστηκε να ανακοινώσει τις νέες τιμές (θα μπορούσε να το κάνει κατά τη διάρκεια της ΔΕΘ όπου και θα είχε μεγαλήτερη δημοσιότητα), σαν να ήθελε να προλάβει κάτι   :Wink:  . Πιθανώς να είναι απλά η ιδέα μου.   :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

Μετά από αυτήν τη θετική εξέλιξη φαίνονται τα εξής:

1) Η κίνησή μας έφερε πολύ σημαντικά αποτελέσματα, καθώς - χωρίς να ευλογούμε τα γένια μας - είμαι βέβαιος πως τόσο σημαντικές μειώσεις δεν θα είχαν προκύψει εάν δεν είχε ξεκινήσει η κίνηση διαμαρτυρίας, ούτε και οι απαντήσεις που ετοιμάζουμε.

2) Το παραπάνω επιβεβαιώνεται και από το ότι - αν παρατηρήσατε - στην αρχική περίφημη απάντηση ΟΤΕ / Υφυπουργού δεν γινόταν καν νύξη για μειώσεις, πόσο μάλλον της τάξης του 50%. Κάποιοι διάβασαν εδώ τις "πατάτες" που έκανε ο ΟΤΕ (σε συνεργασία με το Υπουργείο; ) με αυτές τις απαντήσεις και έσπευσαν να προλάβουν τις εξελίξεις που σίγουρα δε θα ήταν ευχάριστες εάν οι απαντήσεις ΟΤΕ / Υφυπουργού έπαιρναν δημοσιότητα στα ΜΜΕ και γινόταν θέμα στη Βουλή. *Τέτοιες κινήσεις σημαντικών μειώσεων από έναν δύσκαμπτο ογκόλιθο όπως ο ΟΤΕ δεν γίνονται χωρίς πολιτικές πιέσεις*. Για άλλη μία φορά αποδείχθηκε η σημασία του φόρουμ μας, αλλά κυρίως των αποτελεσμάτων που κερδίζουν *οι κινήσεις ενεργών πολιτών* όπου και όποτε γίνονται. 

3) *Προφανώς, όπως είχε πει ο Churchill δεν είναι η αρχή του τέλους του θέματος των πανάκριβων παγίων αλλά είναι σίγουρα το τέλος της αρχής.* Οι αποκλίσεις από το μέσο όρο ΕΕ παραμένουν υψηλές (σκεφτείται πως πλέον θα πληρώνουμε πχ. 100% παραπάνω από τα 150% που πληρώναμε πριν), και θέλω να ελπίζω πως οι μειώσεις ΟΤΕ δεν είναι άλλο από *ένδειξη νέας πολιτικής διαρκούς σύγκλισης* με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη. Τέτοιες κινήσεις είναι η σημαντικότερη πολιτική διάδοσης της ευρυζωνικότητας.

4) *Θα πρέπει τώρα και οι ISPs να ανταποκριθούν* με αντίστοιχες ή ανάλογες μειώσεις.

Είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον πως η απάντησή μας θα πρέπει να αλλάξει και να περιλαμβάνει σίγουρα την κεντρική ιδέα των σημείων 1 - 4. Κλείνοντας, ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους τους προσυπογράφοντες και συμμετέχοντες καθώς και σε όσους διαρκώς προτείνουν και βοηθούν μέσα και έξω από το φόρουμ στην προσπάθεια αυτή.

Πιστεύω πως κάναμε μία καλή αρχή, αλλά έχουμε ακόμα δρόμο...

----------


## sonyp900

> 4) *Θα πρέπει τώρα και οι ISPs να ανταποκριθούν* με αντίστοιχες ή ανάλογες μειώσεις.


Σημαντικότατο και αυτό γιατί αν δεν κάνουν τίποτα αυτοί, τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου τα ίδια Παντελή μου.   :Cool:

----------


## yiapap

Για να ενισχύσω το σημείο 2 του PopManiac,
Εκτιμώ ότι είναι αδύνατο ο ΟΤΕ (*και ο υφυπουργός*) να μιλάνε για Ολυμπιακούς, ραχούλες και νησιά, αδιαφορία των Ελλήνων και 15 μέρες μετά να ανακοινώνουν μειώσεις αυτής της κλίμακας.
Θεωρώ αδύνατο ο ΟΤΕ μετά από 2,5 χρόνια να απέκτησε μόνος του την επιφοίτηση να ορθολογικοποιήσει τις τιμές ανά κλάση ταχύτητας.
Τέτοιες κινήσεις ακόμη και να γίνονται χωρίς πολιτική πίεση (λέμε τώρα) σαφέστατα δε γίνονται μέσα σε 10 μέρες!!!

Κάτι άλλο παίχθηκε και έσπευσε να κάνει την ανακοίνωση   :Whistling:  

Τέλος, νομίζω ότι στη νέα απάντηση πρέπει να ανοίξουμε τον "ασκό του Αιόλου" δηλαδή τους ISPs

----------


## kostas_pav

Ρε παιδιά μας απάντησαν ΧΑΛΙΑ στην διαμαρτυρία μας και τώρα μείωσαν τις χρεώσεις! Τι παίζει?

----------


## euri

Παραθέτω σαρωμένα jpg του Δελτίου Τύπου.   Όποιος έχει OCR ας κάνει τον κόπο να τα κάνει κείμενο.

----------


## sonyp900

> Παραθέτω σαρωμένα jpg του Δελτίου Τύπου.   Όποιος έχει OCR ας κάνει τον κόπο να τα κάνει κείμενο.


Είσαι άπαιχτος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## yiapap

> Ο ΟΤΕ έχει επενδύσει και συνεχίζει να επενδύει σημαντικά ποσά για να κάνει το ADSL προσβάσιμο παντού. Η χορηγία του φθηνού και γρήγορου Internet στους φοιτητές, από την αρχή το επόμενου ακαδημαϊκού έτους *αποτελεί απόδειξη της σημασίας* που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στην διάδοσή του και τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζει ένα εθνικής σημασίας ζήτημα.


Μία εβδομάδα πριν, *μοναδική* απόδειξη της σημασίας ήταν το φοιτητικό ADSL που ήταν (και είναι) στο στάδιο της εξαγγελίας.
Μήπως το παραπάνω είναι ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ του ότι η ανακοίνωση μείωσης τιμών είναι εσπευσμένη;
 :Cool:

----------


## anon

Αφού λοιπόν έγιναν οι μειώσεις τώρα το επόμενο βήμα είναι

1. Ακόμη μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις    :Very Happy:  
2. Μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, τουλάχιστον μέχρι 4Mbps σε συνδιασμό με το (1)  :Thumbsup1:  
3. Μειώσεις απο τους ISP's
4. Unbundling γραμμής με ADSL. Εαν θέλω ADSL, να πληρώνω για μια γραμμή μόνο αυτή και όχι και το καπέλο της PSTN που δεν την χρειάζομαι.  :Thumb Dup:  
5. Καλύτερη κάλυψη (σπίτι μου δεν έχω ακόμη ADSL, το έχω πεί και πιο πριν).

Πάντως, παρόλες τις μειώσεις, η ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, αξίζει μια απάντηση, γιατί εξακολουθεί να είναι πιο ακριβός σε σχέση με τις άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ.

----------


## ReverseR

H γνώμη μου πάντως είναι οτι και καμμία διαμαρτυρία να μην γινότανε ο ΟΤΕ τις ίδιες μειώσεις θα έκανε

----------


## chatasos

> Για να ενισχύσω το σημείο 2 του PopManiac,
> Εκτιμώ ότι είναι αδύνατο ο ΟΤΕ (*και ο υφυπουργός*) να μιλάνε για Ολυμπιακούς, ραχούλες και νησιά, αδιαφορία των Ελλήνων και 15 μέρες μετά να ανακοινώνουν μειώσεις αυτής της κλίμακας.
> Θεωρώ αδύνατο ο ΟΤΕ μετά από 2,5 χρόνια να απέκτησε μόνος του την επιφοίτηση να ορθολογικοποιήσει τις τιμές ανά κλάση ταχύτητας.
> Τέτοιες κινήσεις ακόμη και να γίνονται χωρίς πολιτική πίεση (λέμε τώρα) σαφέστατα δε γίνονται μέσα σε 10 μέρες!!!
> 
> Κάτι άλλο παίχθηκε και έσπευσε να κάνει την ανακοίνωση   
> 
> Τέλος, νομίζω ότι στη νέα απάντηση πρέπει να ανοίξουμε τον "ασκό του Αιόλου" δηλαδή τους ISPs


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...501#post321501
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...146#post322146
Τώρα μπορείς να θεωρήσεις ότι πήρατε απάντηση  :Cool:

----------


## ktakis

Το καλό είναι ότι διατηρείται η 384 με μειωμένο πάγιο και δεν αντικαθιστάται από την 512 (που έτσι κι αλλιώς έπεσε στην τιμή της 384 πριν τη μείωση). Ευτυχώς δηλαδή δεν ίσχυσε αυτό που ακουγόταν εδώ και καιρό.

Και γιατί το λέω αυτό; Είναι απλό. To ADSL έχει δύο πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με τα παλιά PSTN και IDSN: ταχύτητα και έλλειψη χρονοχρέωσης (ΕΠΑΚ). Αν και πολλοί το επιλέγουν για την ταχύτητα, ωστόσο υπάρχουν και πολλοί που τους ενδιαφέρει κυρίως το δεύτερο. Αυτοί λοιπόν είναι προφανές ότι επιλέγουν τη μικρότερη δυνατή ταχύτητα για να έχουν και την ελάχιστη χρέωση. Αν καταργούνταν η 384 τότε όλοι αυτοί δεν θα είχαν κανένα κέρδος αφού με τη νέα ελάχιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα πάλι το ίδιο θα χρεώνονταν.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τώρα μπορείς να θεωρήσεις ότι πήρατε απάντηση


Το πιο ευστοχο σχόλιο για τις εξελίξεις που είχαμε σήμερα!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## yiapap

> Τώρα μπορείς να θεωρήσεις ότι πήρατε απάντηση


  :ROTFL:  
Δηλαδή... ήταν αναμενόμενες μειώσεις αυτής της κλίμακας;
Ήταν αναμενόμενη η αλλαγή πολιτικής χρέωσης ανά ταχύτητα (από απλή αναλογία σε πριμοδότηση των υψηλών ταχυτήτων);

Να ξέρουμε πόσο να πανηγυρίζουμε!

<edit>ναι βρε το κατάλαβα και χωρίς τα links εξού και το γέλιο!  :Wink:

----------


## ktakis

> H γνώμη μου πάντως είναι οτι και καμμία διαμαρτυρία να μην γινότανε ο ΟΤΕ τις ίδιες μειώσεις θα έκανε


Ίσως ναι ίσως και όχι. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει. Ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι η διαμαρτυρία έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο αν όχι τον σημαντικότερο. Ίσως να είχαν τις μειώσεις στο πρόγραμμά τους αλλά να ήταν μικρότερες ή αργότερα (σε κανένα χρόνο π.χ.   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## ermis333

> Το πιο ευστοχο σχόλιο για τις εξελίξεις που είχαμε σήμερα!


 
Παιδιά σοβαρά μιλάμε τώρα τη συγκεκριμένη εξέλιξη τη γνωρίζαμε εδώ και 2 μήνες απλά δεν καταργήθηκε η 384.

----------


## pelasgian

Η λέξη ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ προέρχεται από το ρήμα ΔΙΝΩ. Κάτι πρέπει να έχει δοθεί, να το έχουμε «ένα το κρατούμενο» στο χέρι για να βασίσουμε την οποιαδήποτε ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ανάλυση πάνω σε αυτό. Η λογική δεν δουλεύει στη βάση ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΕΩΝ, διότι ο βασικός της νόμος,, αυτός της μη αντίφασης, βγάζει ταυτοχρόνως σωστό και λάθος σε μελλοντικές προβλέψεις (αφού κάτι μπορεί ταυτοχρόνως να γίνει και να μη γίνει). 

Ως εκ τούτου, μέχρι που να το δούμε στη ΠΡΑΞΗ αυτό με τις τιμές, στο βαθμό που με αφορά ο ΟΤΕ εξακολουθεί να μας κοροϊδεύει. Σε αυτό συνηγορεί και το οι εξαγγελίες έχουν νόημα μόνο σε πράγματα που χρειάζονται τη μέγιστη δυνατή συναίνεση και πρέπει η κυβέρνηση να συνοπολογίσει τις γνώμες των εμπλεκόμενων κοινωνικών ομάδων για να πάρει μία απόφαση. 

Σε θέματα τιμολογιακά οι μειώσεις σαφώς και οφελούν του πάντες, οπότε τι να συζητήσουν; Αν μπορούν τις κάνουν και μας εκπλήσουν ευχάριστα λέγοντας «τα μειώσαμε». Το να πούνε ότι ΘΑ τα μειώσουμε ΑΠΟ τις 20 του ... μπλα μπλά γίνεται απλά για λόγους αποπροσανατολισμού των προσπαθειών μας. Απλά ντόρο προσπαθούν να κάνουν και να γεμίσουν τους λόγους τους στην έκθεση με «επιτυχίες» και «φτηνές εξυπηρετήσεις». 

Τα λόγια και τα ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ, δεν γεμίζουν ούτε τη σόμπα για το χειμώνα, ούτε βρίσκουν δουλειά, ούτε φτιάχνουν τη παιδεία, ούτε και θα φτιάξουν το internet στην Ελλάδα, το βορειότερο κράτος της ΑΦΡΙΚΗΣ και όχι το νοτιότερο της ΕΥΡΩΠΗΣ. ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΡΕ, μας ξεπέρασαν και κάτι κρατίδια κλαστήρια της ανατολικής Ευρώπης, εμάς «τους απογόνους του Οδυσσέα και του Αλεξάνδρου». 

Στα μπλαμπλά ο Έλληνας έχει πάει και στη Σελήνη. Το να φτιάξει το τηλέφωνο να δουλεύει μας πήρε 14 χρόνια, ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ λεφτά και πάλι τελευταίοι και καταϊδρωμένοι. Να χέ... και τα διδακτορικά τους, και τις θέσεις καθηγητών που έχουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι και τα λεφτά που τους έδωσε η ΕΕ, αφού όλα γίνονται αποσπασματικά, τυχαία, τυχάρπαστα και χωρίς όραμα και πλάνο, τι να περιμένεις;

Ελλάδα, η χώρα του αρπακόλλα, τώρα και χωρίς «κόλλα, μόνο με άρπα.

----------


## toro

> Ίσως ναι ίσως και όχι. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει. Ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι η διαμαρτυρία έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο αν όχι τον σημαντικότερο. Ίσως να είχαν τις μειώσεις στο πρόγραμμά τους αλλά να ήταν μικρότερες ή αργότερα (σε κανένα χρόνο π.χ.  ).


Κι'εγώ αυτό πιστεύω, η διαμαρτυρία έπαιξε σίγουρα ρόλο. Ίσως όχι τόσο μεγάλο όσο θα θέλαμε, αλλά σίγουρα ήταν μια παραπάνω πίεση που βοήθησε να ανακοινωθούν μειώσεις νωρίτερα απ'ότι πιθανόν να ήταν σχεδιασμένο.
 
Προσωπικά πάντως πιστεύω ότι ο πιο σημαντικός ρόλος που έπαιξε η διαμαρτυρία ήταν ότι έδειξε σε όλους ότι *υπάρχει μια συντονισμένη, οργανωμένη και συστηματική κίνηση από την πλευρά των πολιτών ενάντια στην πολιτική του ΟΤΕ*, κάτι νομίζω πρωτόγνωρο για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ReverseR

> Παιδιά σοβαρά μιλάμε τώρα τη συγκεκριμένη εξέλιξη τη γνωρίζαμε εδώ και 2 μήνες απλά δεν καταργήθηκε η 384.


Αυτό ήτνα λίγο περίεργο.
Είναι  σαφές οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα μειώσει το ελάχιστο κόστος, αλλά θα αρχίσει να προσφέρει μεγαλύτερες ταχυτητες. Τώρα αμα οι ταχύτητες ανέβαίνουν με το ρυθμό που βλέπουμε με αυτήν την ανακόινωση ζήτω που καήκαμε!

----------


## ktakis

Ποιός διάβασε τον pelasgian και δεν τον φοβήθηκε!

Ηρέμησε βρε, σε 12 μέρες είναι. Αν δεν το κάνουν τότε λέγε ότι θέλεις και έρχομαι κι εγώ να πάμε να τους τα κάνουμε λαμπόγυαλο   :Laughing:

----------


## WAntilles

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...501#post321501
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...146#post322146
> Τώρα μπορείς να θεωρήσεις ότι πήρατε απάντηση


*Jedi Master* ο Chatasos.  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## lthanos

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί περισσότερο, είναι το κατά πόσο ο ΟΤΕ θα ταμπουρωθεί πίσω από αυτές τις μειώσεις τιμών, χρησιμοποιώντας το επιχείρημα "Πραγματοποιήσαμε μειώσεις έως και 50%" για να καθυστερήσει την περίφημη "σύγκλιση", κρατώντας τις τιμές σταθερές για καμιά διετία.

----------


## euri

Σχετικά με την απάντηση:
Έχω κάποιες πληροφορίες ότι η εκδήλωση του ΟΤΕ στα πλαίσια της οποίας δόθηκε και η συνέντευξη τύπου πρέπει να ήταν προγραμματισμένη από τις αρχές του προηγούμενου μήνα.  Δεν έχω πληροφορίες για το πότε οριστικοποιήθηκε το περιεχόμενο της συνέντευξης.

Σχετικά με τον τρόπο παρουσίασης:
Μπορεί οι μειώσεις να είναι όντως σημαντικής κλίμακας (ιδίως για τις υψηλότερες ταχύτητες), εντούτοις ο τρόπος με τον οποίο παρουσιάστηκαν στους δημοσιογράφους ήταν...χμμμ...παραπλανητικός ίσως.  Και εξηγούμαι:
Τονίστηκε κυρίως από την κυρία Σούλα Έβανς ότι πλέον η Ελλάδα αποκτά φτηνό γρήγορο Internet και έφερε συγκριτικά παραδείγματα από άλλες χώρες.  Ειδικότερα, οι χώρες που αναφέρθηκαν ήταν η Πορτογαλία, η Ιρλανδία και η Αγγλία.  Για την Ελλάδα ανέφερε τελικό κόστος περί τα 20 ευρώ για ταχύτητα 384/128 (τα 15,90 της γραμμής και μάλλον τη φτηνότερη OnDSL), ενώ για τις άλλες χώρες έφερνε τιμές ελαφρώς ακριβότερες (από 21 έως 26 αν θυμάμαι καλά) για ταχύτητες από 256/128 (Πορτογαλία) έως 2048/128 (Αγγλία).  Το γεγονός ότι συνέκριναν το κόστος κατ'απόλυτη τιμή, χωρίς αναγωγή σε κάποια σταθερή ταχύτητα, ή έστω σε ίδιες ταχύτητες, το προσπέρασαν πολύ γρήγορα.  Επίσης τόνισαν το γεγονός ότι στο εξωτερικό η σύνδεση έχει πάντα κάποιους περιορισμούς, όπως Fair Use Policy, μηνιαίο όριο download, ογκοχρεώσεις / χρονοχρεώσεις κλπ.  Επίσης και αυτή η σύγκριση πέρασε σχετικά απαρατήρητη.  Εκεί που παρέμειναν και προσπάθησαν να δικαιολογήσουν το μέχρι τώρα αυξημένο κόστος της υπηρεσίας ήταν ο δείκτης διείσδυσης του Internet στα ελληνικά νοικοκυριά (2,6%), ο οποίος είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερος από τις υπόλοιπες χώρες της ΕΕ.

Από τους παρόντες δημοσιογράφους κανείς δεν αναφέρθηκε στις παραπάνω παρατηρήσεις.  Οι ερωτήσεις ήταν στραμένες περισσότερο στα χρηματοοικονομικά θέματα του ομίλου, στο στρατηγικό σχεδιασμό, στην επέκταση στα Βαλκάνια, στην εθελουσία, κλπ.  Ένας δημοσιογράφος ρώτησε αν πιστεύει η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ ότι αν το κόστος της υπηρεσίας aDSL ήταν χαμηλότερο, τότε το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από τις 365.000 συνδέσεις Internet της OTEnet θα ήταν aDSL (ενώ σήμερα είναι περίπου οι 45.000).  Η απάντηση του κ. Ιωαννίδη ήταν ότι δεν το πιστεύουν, καθώς υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για υπηρεσίες email, οι οποίες, αν δεν έχουν μεγάλο περιεχόμενο, δε χρειάζονται υψηλό bandwidth για να χρησιμοποιηθούν.  Επομένως οι περισσότεροι πελάτες δε θα ήθελαν να πληρώσουν παραπάνω από την απλή συνδρομή, αφού η ταχύτητα δεν τους είναι απαραίτητα.

Μία άλλη δημοσιογράφος ρώτησε κατά πόσο είναι έτοιμος ο ΟΤΕ να φέρει στην εγχώρια αγορά νέα προϊόντα όπως aDSL2/aDSL+.  Τόσο ο κ. Ιωαννίδης, όσο και η κ. Έβανς, ανέφεραν ότι όντως υπάρχουν πλάνα για νέα προϊόντα, αλλά αφενός μεν δεν είναι έτοιμα, αφετέρου ο χρόνος διάθεσης αυτών θα εξαρτηθεί από τη ζήτηση (και δεδομένης της χαμηλής διείσδυσης του Internet στην ελληνική κοινωνία, είναι απίθανο να υπάρξει έντονη ζήτηση).  Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν έχουν στα πλάνα τους τη διάθεση νέων προϊόντων πριν το 4 τρίμηνο του 2006.

Αυτά, από όσα μπορώ να θυμηθώ.   Δυστυχώς η παρουσία μου εκεί ήταν εντελώς τυχαία, και δεν ήμουν προετοιμασμένος για να κρατήσω σημειώσεις.   Επίσης, λόγω ιδιότητας, δεν μπορούσα να θέσω ερωτήσεις και να δημιουργήσω θέμα συζήτησης - αντιπαράθεσης  (δεν είμαι δημοσιογράφος).

----------


## yiapap

> Το γεγονός ότι συνέκριναν το κόστος κατ'απόλυτη τιμή, χωρίς αναγωγή σε κάποια σταθερή ταχύτητα, ή έστω σε ίδιες ταχύτητες, το προσπέρασαν πολύ γρήγορα.


Ε, φυσικά!
Και οι 2 προσφέρουν αυτοκίνητο.
Τι σημασία έχει αν εμείς έχουμε Yugo και οι άλλοι Ferrari; 20 εμείς, 20 και οι Άγγλοι...
Γιατί με χαλάτε μεσημεριάτικα, πάνω που φουσκώνω μπαλόνια και παραγγέλνω βαρέλια Γεωργιάδη;
 :1000balloons:

----------


## chatasos

> Δηλαδή... ήταν αναμενόμενες μειώσεις αυτής της κλίμακας;
> Ήταν αναμενόμενη η αλλαγή πολιτικής χρέωσης ανά ταχύτητα (από απλή αναλογία σε πριμοδότηση των υψηλών ταχυτήτων);
> 
> Να ξέρουμε πόσο να πανηγυρίζουμε!
> 
> <edit>ναι βρε το κατάλαβα και χωρίς τα links εξού και το γέλιο!


(Ότ)Αν παραλάβετε και την γραπτή, μπορείτε να πανηγυρίσετε...  :Cool:

----------


## euri

> (Ότ)Αν παραλάβετε και την γραπτή, μπορείτε να πανηγυρίσετε...


Άκου να *σε* πω Τσατάσε, εσύ δείχνεις να ξέρεις παραπάνω πράματα από μένα, αλλά δε θα μου πάρεις τη σημερινή δόξα!    :Razz:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL: 

(Πάω να φουσκώσω μπαλόνια μαζί με τον γιαπάπη....)

----------


## chatasos

> Άκου να *σε* πω Τσατάσε, εσύ δείχνεις να ξέρεις παραπάνω πράματα από μένα, αλλά δε θα μου πάρεις τη σημερινή δόξα!      
> 
> (Πάω να φουσκώσω μπαλόνια μαζί με τον γιαπάπη....)


  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

Όλη δικιά σου είναι.....
Εγώ  :Lips Sealed:   :Cool:

----------


## PopManiac

> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί περισσότερο, είναι το κατά πόσο ο ΟΤΕ θα ταμπουρωθεί πίσω από αυτές τις μειώσεις τιμών, χρησιμοποιώντας το επιχείρημα "Πραγματοποιήσαμε μειώσεις έως και 50%" για να καθυστερήσει την περίφημη "σύγκλιση", κρατώντας τις τιμές σταθερές για καμιά διετία.


Πάρα πολύ πιθανό, αν όχι βέβαιο. Όπως επίσης σχεδόν βέβαιο είναι *πως ο ΟΤΕ θα χρησιμοποιήσει τις μειώσεις αυτές ως δικαιολογία για υπέρογκες χρεώσεις και πάγια στο ADSL+, εάν, όποτε και όταν το φέρει*.

Μακάρι να διαψευστώ και όλη αυτή η εξαγγελία να είναι η απαρχή μιας νέας πολιτικής ΟΤΕ με στόχο της σύγκλιση με την Ευρώπη (το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ακούσατε; ). Από την άλλη, μένει να δούμε και τις αντιδράσεις των ISPs.

Επίσης, να μην ξεχνάμε πως οι εξαγγελόμενες μειώσεις ΟΤΕ ίσως έχουν στόχο να προλάβουν και επερχόμενες εξελίξεις με την εισβολή του Θείου στην ευρυζωνικότητα. Αν δει κανείς τις μειώσεις από αυτήν την οπτική γωνία συνειδητοποιεί πως ο ΟΤΕ μειώνει στις τιμές σε επίπεδο το οποίο αφενός μεν *εξακολουθεί να του δίνει υπερκέρδη* ενώ αφετέρου αποτελεί και ένα *καλό εμπόδιο για να δυσχεράνει την είσοδο οποιουδήποτε εναλλακτικού Πάροχου με αξιώσεις*. Σκεφτείτε πως εάν ο θείος έμπαινε στην αγορά με τις σημερινές εξαγγελμένες τιμές ΟΤΕ, θα ήμασταν όλοι ευγνώμονες. Ενώ τώρα, οποιοσδήποτε εναλλακτικός με σοβαρές ανταγωνιστικές αξιώσεις (δεν εννοώ δλδ να καλύπτει μία ή δύο περιοχές σε ένα μεγάλο αστικό κέντρο a la...... την γνωρίζετε!!!) θα έχει μεγαλύτερες ανταγωνιστικές πιέσεις και λιγότερα περιθώρια κέρδους. *Είδατε τι ωραίος που είναι ο μονοπωλιακός ανταγωνισμός;;;;*

Και βεβαίως mea maxima culpa που δεν απέδωσα από την πρώτη στιγμή τα συγχαρητήριά μου στον Euri!!!!!  :Thumb Dup:   :Respekt:

----------


## NoYmErOs

Γιατί έχεις την εντύπωση ότι περάσαμε απαρατήρητοι ? όσο και να το κάλυψε με την επιστολή απάντησης ... δεν μας πείθει

----------


## ndan_gr

> Αφού λοιπόν έγιναν οι μειώσεις τώρα το επόμενο βήμα είναι
> 
> 1. Ακόμη μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις    
> 2. Μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, τουλάχιστον μέχρι 4Mbps σε συνδιασμό με το (1)  
> 3. Μειώσεις απο τους ISP's
> 4. Unbundling γραμμής με ADSL. Εαν θέλω ADSL, να πληρώνω για μια γραμμή μόνο αυτή και όχι και το καπέλο της PSTN που δεν την χρειάζομαι.  
> 5. Καλύτερη κάλυψη (σπίτι μου δεν έχω ακόμη ADSL, το έχω πεί και πιο πριν).
> 
> Πάντως, παρόλες τις μειώσεις, η ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, αξίζει μια απάντηση, γιατί εξακολουθεί να είναι πιο ακριβός σε σχέση με τις άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ.


συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!

οι μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις γίναν στο 1mbit, αλλα ποιός θα βάλει 1mbit, αν πρέπει να δίνει 150Ε το μήνα χωρίς ΦΠΑ???

----------


## euri

> οι μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις γίναν στο 1mbit, αλλα ποιός θα βάλει 1mbit, αν πρέπει να δίνει 150Ε το μήνα χωρίς ΦΠΑ???


Έτσι όμως διορθώνει κάπως αυτό που αναφέρεται ρητά στην επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας που στείλαμε, σχετικά με τις δυσανάλογες χρεώσεις μεταξύ των διαφορετικών ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Για να ενισχύσω το σημείο 2 του PopManiac,
> Εκτιμώ ότι είναι αδύνατο ο ΟΤΕ (*και ο υφυπουργός*) να μιλάνε για Ολυμπιακούς, ραχούλες και νησιά, αδιαφορία των Ελλήνων και 15 μέρες μετά να ανακοινώνουν μειώσεις αυτής της κλίμακας.
> Θεωρώ αδύνατο ο ΟΤΕ μετά από 2,5 χρόνια να απέκτησε μόνος του την επιφοίτηση να ορθολογικοποιήσει τις τιμές ανά κλάση ταχύτητας.
> Τέτοιες κινήσεις ακόμη και να γίνονται χωρίς πολιτική πίεση (λέμε τώρα) σαφέστατα δε γίνονται μέσα σε 10 μέρες!!!
> 
> Κάτι άλλο παίχθηκε και έσπευσε να κάνει την ανακοίνωση   
> 
> Τέλος, νομίζω ότι στη νέα απάντηση πρέπει να ανοίξουμε τον "ασκό του Αιόλου" δηλαδή τους ISPs


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...4&page=7&pp=15

Έχετε ακούσει που λένε , πως ο νέος είναι ωραίος , αλλά ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς ?? 

Αν διαβάσετε προηγούμενο ποστ μου θα καταλάβετε γιατί ανακοινώθηκαν σήμερα οι μειώσεις και γιατί η προηγούμενη απάντηση ήταν για ραχούλες κλπ . Όλα ήταν σχεδιασμένα κύριοι για τα κοντά 900 εκ. ευρώπουλα που τσέπωσε το Δημόσιο για το 10% του ΟΤΕ ,μόλις ΧΘΕΣ το βράδυ . Σήμερα λοιπόν τρέχοντας έσπευσε να ανακοινώσει τις μειώσεις , γιατί κατάλαβε ότι δεν μπορεί να μας κρατήσει άλλο . Σϊγουρα η διαμαρτυρία έπαιξε τον ρόλο της , αλλά πριν την πώληση τίποτα δεν μπορούσαν (δεν ήθελαν) να ανακοινώσουν .

Ρε μήπως είμαι προφήτης και δεν το ήξερα ?? LOL

----------


## euri

> Ρε μήπως είμαι προφήτης και δεν το ήξερα ?? LOL


Ένας προφήτης...μα τι προφήτης!   :Laughing:

----------


## PascalGR

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...4&page=7&pp=15
> 
> Έχετε ακούσει που λένε , πως ο νέος είναι ωραίος , αλλά ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς ?? 
> 
> Αν διαβάσετε προηγούμενο ποστ μου θα καταλάβετε γιατί ανακοινώθηκαν σήμερα οι μειώσεις και γιατί η προηγούμενη απάντηση ήταν για ραχούλες κλπ . Όλα ήταν σχεδιασμένα κύριοι για τα κοντά 900 εκ. ευρώπουλα που τσέπωσε το Δημόσιο για το 10% του ΟΤΕ ,μόλις ΧΘΕΣ το βράδυ . Σήμερα λοιπόν τρέχοντας έσπευσε να ανακοινώσει τις μειώσεις , γιατί κατάλαβε ότι δεν μπορεί να μας κρατήσει άλλο . Σϊγουρα η διαμαρτυρία έπαιξε τον ρόλο της , αλλά πριν την πώληση τίποτα δεν μπορούσαν (δεν ήθελαν) να ανακοινώσουν .
> 
> Ρε μήπως είμαι προφήτης και δεν το ήξερα ?? LOL


Βέβαια έπαιξε και *λίιιιιιιγοο* ρόλο το ότι σε 2 μέρες θα μιλήσει ο Πρωθυπουργός στη ΔΕΘ, οπότε κάτι έπρεπε να πεί και για την ανάπτυξη της χώρας και τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Προφανώς πίεσανε ασφυκτικά τον ΟΤΕ να τις ρίξει...

----------


## euri

Ορίστε και ο τρόπος σύγκρισης των τιμών ευρυζωνικών προσβάσεων στην ΕΕ και την Ελλάδα, όπως παρουσιάστηκε στη συνέντευξη τύπου του ΟΤΕ:

Ελλάδα20,80[SIZE1]*[/SIZE]2,6%384/128Ογκοχρέωση 1 GbyteΠορτογαλία22,8023%256/128Χρονοχρέωση 15 ώρεςΙρλανδία20,4812%1024/128Χρονοχρέωση 20 ώρεςΑγγλία26,4828%2048/128Ογκοχρέωση 1 Gbyte* €15,90 ADSL πρόσβαση + €4,90 OnDSL Economy 1000 για τους 3 πρώτους μήνες και για αγορές μέχρι 31/10

 :Lips Sealed: 


*edit:*  Να επισημάνω πάντως ότι το κριτήριο επιλογής ήταν τα οικονομικότερα προγράμματα της αγοράς σε κάθε χώρα.

----------


## sdikr

Στην αγγλία ειναι 2048/256  (το καθαρό )  2272/288  με τα overhead,  φυσικα δεν αναφέραν το πόσο κάνει το πακέτο χωρίς limits   :Wink:

----------


## euri

> Στην αγγλία ειναι 2048/256  (το καθαρό )  2272/288  με τα overhead,  φυσικα δεν αναφέραν το πόσο κάνει το πακέτο χωρίς limits


Όχι βέβαια, θα έβγαζαν μόνοι τους τα μάτια τους;

----------


## cyberp

> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί περισσότερο, είναι το κατά πόσο ο ΟΤΕ θα ταμπουρωθεί πίσω από αυτές τις μειώσεις τιμών, χρησιμοποιώντας το επιχείρημα "Πραγματοποιήσαμε μειώσεις έως και 50%" για να καθυστερήσει την περίφημη "σύγκλιση", κρατώντας τις τιμές σταθερές για καμιά διετία.


Τελικά το συμπερασμα που βγαίνει είναι ότι αν δεν μπουν οι εναλλακτικοί στο παιχνίδι (βλέπε επενδύσεις), δεν προκειται να δούμε φτηνό ADSL...Το θέμα είναι θα γίνει ποτέ αυτό; Ίσως με τις κινήσεις του Κόκκαλη;;

----------


## profitis

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...4&page=7&pp=15
> 
> Έχετε ακούσει που λένε , πως ο νέος είναι ωραίος , αλλά ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς ?? 
> 
> Αν διαβάσετε προηγούμενο ποστ μου θα καταλάβετε γιατί ανακοινώθηκαν σήμερα οι μειώσεις και γιατί η προηγούμενη απάντηση ήταν για ραχούλες κλπ . Όλα ήταν σχεδιασμένα κύριοι για τα κοντά 900 εκ. ευρώπουλα που τσέπωσε το Δημόσιο για το 10% του ΟΤΕ ,μόλις ΧΘΕΣ το βράδυ . Σήμερα λοιπόν τρέχοντας έσπευσε να ανακοινώσει τις μειώσεις , γιατί κατάλαβε ότι δεν μπορεί να μας κρατήσει άλλο . Σϊγουρα η διαμαρτυρία έπαιξε τον ρόλο της , αλλά πριν την πώληση τίποτα δεν μπορούσαν (δεν ήθελαν) να ανακοινώσουν .
> 
> Ρε μήπως είμαι προφήτης και δεν το ήξερα ?? LOL



Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό!Πάτε να μου κλέψετε τον τίτλο;     :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:

----------


## nmavro73

Γιατι δηλαδή να δεχτούμε την εξήγηση για δύο διαφορετικά πάγια; Αυτό που διαολο γίνεται σε όλο τον κόσμο, αλλο πάγιο για τη φωνή αλλο για το διαδίκτυο; Εκεί πρέπει να είναι η προσπάθεια να έχει η γραμμή ΕΝΑ πάγιο και να μην χρεώνεσαι το πάγιο της ADSL και της φωνητικής χωριστά.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατι δηλαδή να δεχτούμε την εξήγηση για δύο διαφορετικά πάγια; Αυτό που διαολο γίνεται σε όλο τον κόσμο, αλλο πάγιο για τη φωνή αλλο για το διαδίκτυο; Εκεί πρέπει να είναι η προσπάθεια να έχει η γραμμή ΕΝΑ πάγιο και να μην χρεώνεσαι το πάγιο της ADSL και της φωνητικής χωριστά.


Που αλλού;  *ΠΑΝΤΟΥ*,  διαβάστε λίγο ρε παιδιά,  κάντε και ενα ψάξιμο στις σελίδες των ξένων Isp,

----------


## ipo

> Γιατι δηλαδή να δεχτούμε την εξήγηση για δύο διαφορετικά πάγια; Αυτό που διαολο γίνεται σε όλο τον κόσμο, αλλο πάγιο για τη φωνή αλλο για το διαδίκτυο; Εκεί πρέπει να είναι η προσπάθεια να έχει η γραμμή ΕΝΑ πάγιο και να μην χρεώνεσαι το πάγιο της ADSL και της φωνητικής χωριστά.


Δύο πάγια πρέπει να υπάρχουν, διότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη η γιαγιάκα από την Άνω Δημητσάνα να πληρώνει ADSL, ενώ θέλει μόνο τηλέφωνο.

Άλλος πάλι χρησιμοποιεί VoIP ή μόνο κινητό και δεν θέλει τηλεφωνική σύνδεση. Θέλει μόνο ADSL.

Επομένως το σωστό είναι να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επιλογής μόνο γραμμής ADSL, μόνο τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης ή και των δύο ταυτόχρονα. Προς το παρόν έχουμε τα 2 από τα 3 που ανέφερα. Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή η δυνατότητα ύπαρξης ADSL γραμμής χωρίς ταυτόχρονη ύπαρξη τηλεφωνικής σύδεσης (αναφέρομαι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στη Vivodi).

----------


## sdikr

> Επομένως το σωστό είναι να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επιλογής μόνο γραμμής ADSL, μόνο τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης ή και των δύο ταυτόχρονα. Προς το παρόν έχουμε τα 2 από τα 3 που ανέφερα. Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή η δυνατότητα ύπαρξης ADSL γραμμής χωρίς ταυτόχρονη ύπαρξη τηλεφωνικής σύδεσης (αναφέρομαι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στη Vivodi).


Το ίδιο κάνει και η bt,  και η γερμανική  και η ιταλική telecom,  αν θέλεις γραμμή απο αυτους πρέπει να έχει και γραμμη τηλεφωνο

----------


## ipo

> Το ίδιο κάνει και η bt, και η γερμανική και η ιταλική telecom, αν θέλεις γραμμή απο αυτους πρέπει να έχει και γραμμη τηλεφωνο


Καλό είναι να αντιγράφουμε τα καλά των πιο ανεπτυγμένων χωρών. Όχι όμως να λέμε: "δεν πειράζει που έχουμε κάτι κακό, αφού το ίδιο έχουν και οι γείτονες". Σκοπός είναι να αντιγράψουμε γρήγορα τα καλά τους και να αποφύγουμε τα άσχημά τους.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλό είναι να αντιγράφουμε τα καλά των πιο ανεπτυγμένων χωρών. Όχι όμως να λέμε: "δεν πειράζει που έχουμε κάτι κακό, αφού το ίδιο έχουν και οι γείτονες". Σκοπός είναι να αντιγράψουμε γρήγορα τα καλά τους και να αποφύγουμε τα άσχημά τους.


Νομίζω πως γνωρίζεις οτι κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται,  αν πότε υπάρξει χώρα που να έχει μονο τα καλά απο τις άλλες  τότε θα έχουμε ουτοπία!

----------


## ipo

> Νομίζω πως γνωρίζεις οτι κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται, αν πότε υπάρξει χώρα που να έχει μονο τα καλά απο τις άλλες τότε θα έχουμε ουτοπία!


Δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει κάτι τέτοιο. Κάτι όμως μπορούμε να βελτιώσουμε με το να μην επαναπαυόμαστε όταν βλέπουμε ότι και οι ευρωπαίοι έχουν τα ίδια κακά με εμάς. Εμείς θα αντιδράσουμε. Και ίσως γίνουμε καλύτεροι σε κάποιο τομέα.

----------


## Tormendor

Πιστεύω οτι με την πίεση που ασκήσαμε, τις υποσχέσεις που έλαβε ο ΟΤΕ εκ των ιθυνόντων, αλλά και τις απολαβές που είχε από την πολιτεία προέβη σε μία αιφνιδιαστική κίνηση. Με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο πετύχαμε εν μέρει τον σκοπό μας. Βέβαια δεν θα μπορούσαμε να περιμένουμε μείωση της τάξης του 150%. 
Προτείνω συνεπώς την εκπόνηση μίας μελέτης και μία τεχνική ανάλυση από ικανότατους ανθρώπους εδω μέσα και παράλληλα καλούς γνώστες του αντικειμένου για το ADSL στην Ελλάδα. Πολυσέλιδη, χωριμένη σε κεφάλαια, με την επεξήγηση των ορισμών και όρων, με στοιχεία διασταυρωμένα και κριτική για τα κακώς κείμενα των συνδέσεων στο τέλος της. Αυτό θα συνδράμει και στο έργο της ΕΕΤΤ (κι ας είναι και καπελομένη από ΟΤΕ + κυβέρνηση) ενόψει μάλιστα του γεγονότος ψήφισης του νομοσχεδίου για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Οι θέσεις μας θα είναι και ένα ισχυρό χαρτί για μελλοντικές διεκδικήσεις, καθόσον όλοι εδώ αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι οι νέες τιμές αυτές θα διατηρηθούν για μία διετία τουλάχιστον, που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον θα το ξανασυζητάμε τότε. 

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι σε συζητήσεις μου με τον popmaniac οι φόβοι μας ήταν ακριβώς αυτοί : ο ΟΤΕ να μας ρίξει στάχτη στα μάτια με ανακοίνωση μειώσεων των τιμών. Έγινε όμως κάτι πολύ σπουδαίο για μένα: Η ΓΓ καταναλωτή υποχρέωσε τον ΟΤΕ να δώσει εξηγήσεις για τις αιτιάσεις που εκφράστηκαν με την διαμαρτυρία μας σε προθεσμία 10 εργασίμων ημερών, οπότε δεν πρόλαβε και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ να αποφύγει να μην απαντήσει, διότι χωρίς την πίεση της ΓΓ καταναλωτή δεν ήταν και υποχρεωμένος να το πράξει. Αναγκάστηκε δλδ να απαντήσει (ό,τι κι εάν είπε) προτού ανακοινώσει μειώσεις. Δεν είναι επίσης καθόλου τυχαίο ότι ο ΟΤΕ στην απάντησή του δεν αναφέρει πουθενά για μειώσεις τιμών και προέβη σε μία αιφνιδιαστική ανακοίνωση για μειώσεις στην ΔΕΘ. Όπως και να 'χει το πράγμα, ήταν και είναι προς το παρόν καλό. 

Κερδίσαμε την εμπειρία, άλλοι αποκτήσαμε γνώση που δεν την είχαμε, άλλοι μάθαμε πώς και πόσο συντεχνιακά λειτουργεί κράτος και ένας οικονομικός κολοσσός (όπως ο ΟΤΕ) ή και πόσο ανοργάνωτα και ασύδοτα είναι τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα. Πιο πολύ όμως κερδίσαμε την συνείδηση να είμαστε ενεργοί καταναλωτές και το σθένος να διεκδικούμε. Και έτσι πετύχαμε τον σκοπό μας. Δεν λέω να επαναπαυθούμε υπό τις δάφνες μίας κατάκτησής μας που ο ΟΤΕ την αποσιωπά. Αντιθέτως, τώρα είναι η στιγμή που μπορούμε να εκφράζουμε ολοκληρωμένη άποψη και να στοχεύσουμε στην αυστηρότερη υιοθέτηση των κανόνων που θέτει η ΕΕ για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες και τις συνδέσεις (οδηγίες ΕΚ 19,20,21/2002). 

Ας συνδράμουμε λοιπόν θετικά στο έργο της ΕΕΤΤ για την πρόταση που θα καταθέσει ενόψει του νέου νόμου. Θέτω τον ευατό μου στην διάθεσή σας  και πιστεύω ότι η ιδέα του σωματείου ακόμη και σήμερα δεν είναι άκαιρη. Βέβαια τώρα ξεθύμανε η ορμή της διαμαρτυρίας, αλλά ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι μεν ο βασικός μεριδιούχος στην αγορά (συνεπώς εν πολλοίς υπεύθυνος) αλλά για την κατάσταση δεν είναι ο μόνος υπαίτιος. Έχουν ευθύνη και οι ISP's (ή αύριο και άλλοι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι) και σε λίγο καιρό ίσως να δούμε κάτι που συμβαίνει και στην κινητή τηλεφωνία, πχ εναρμονισμένη πρακτική τιμών. Θα είμαστε  
λοιπόν εκεί όλοι εμείς που σήμερα συζητάμε ακόμη για τηνδιαμαρτυρία;;;;

----------


## Tomkarachris

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα να απαντήσει ο* ΟΤΕ*  σε ολλά αυτά τα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα που θέτονται τόσο καιρό 
        το θέμα είναι ότι τόσο καιρό ο οτε μας κοροϊδεύει πληρώνουμε 40 ευρο για την ενεργοπίισι  τις  γραμμής
που είδη υπάρχει δηλαδή μας παίρνει 40 ευρώ στα καλά καθούμενα μην πω τίποτα άλλο για το πάγιο 
        για να καταλάβω μας κάνατε χάρη που τη που μειώσατε το adsl στο Οποί εσείς δεν δίνεται ευρώ και ζητάτε 20 ευρώ στα καλά καθούμενα έτσι μωρέ για την πλακα :Lamer: 
        δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό       ΜΟΥ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ   :Yahooooo: 
 *ΟΤΕ*

----------


## sdikr

Σε όλες τις χώρες πληρώνεις ενεργοποιήση

----------


## leasedline

O OTE κατι εκανε οσο και μικρο και αν φαινεται, αυτοι οι providers τι κανουν θα θελα να ξερω που χρεωνουν το κοσμο για γελοιες ταχυτητες των 128 (τι πακετο ειναι αυτο) 256 και 384 kbps. Σιγα το bandwidth δηλ. Απο 1Mbps και πανω θεωρω συνδεση αξια αναφορας....

----------


## sdikr

> O OTE κατι εκανε οσο και μικρο και αν φαινεται, αυτοι οι providers τι κανουν θα θελα να ξερω που χρεωνουν το κοσμο για γελοιες ταχυτητες των 128 (τι πακετο ειναι αυτο) 256 και 384 kbps. Σιγα το bandwidth δηλ. Απο 1Mbps και πανω θεωρω συνδεση αξια αναφορας....



Χρεώνουν  το Bandwidth με το εξωτερικό  και την χρεώση για την σύνδεση με το ΑΤΜ  του Οτε,

----------


## tatief

> Χρεώνουν  το Bandwidth με το εξωτερικό  και την χρεώση για την σύνδεση με το ΑΤΜ  του Οτε,


Καλά το τι αέρα κοπανιστό πουλάνε οι περισσότεροι ISP το ξέρουμε καλά.
Θέλουν να κάνουν τους επιχειρηματίες με ξένα κόληβα.
Και ως προς αυτό ο ΟΤΕ είχε δίκιο

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά το τι αέρα κοπανιστό πουλάνε οι περισσότεροι ISP το ξέρουμε καλά.
> Θέλουν να κάνουν τους επιχειρηματίες με ξένα κόληβα.
> Και ως προς αυτό ο ΟΤΕ είχε δίκιο


Απο την στιγμή που πληρώνουν για την πρόσβαση στα ξένα κόληβα,  δεν είναι ξένα  :Wink: 
Αν ήταν δωρέαν τότε ναι

----------


## manoulamou

Αν ειχαν δωσει εξ αρχης τα ποσα που πληρωσε ο πΟΤΕ 
για πραγματικα δικες τους εξ αρχης ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΕΣ υποδομες
δεν ξερω αν θα εκαναν χαμηλοτερες τιμες σε αυτα 
που τωρα ακριβοπληρωνουμε ολοι μας στον πΟΤΕ.
Τονιζω το ποιοτικες γιατι οι υπηρεσιες του πΟΤΕ 
ακομα και τωρα παραμενουν @!$#$%*

----------


## Xenios

Τι δεν μας είπε ο κύριος προϊστάμενος του ΟΤΕ ;

Γιατί επέμεναν τόσα χρόνια πριν να προβάλουν την ISDN σαν νέα δήθεν καινοτομία, όταν στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο μεσουρανούσαν οι DSL συνδέσεις; Φταίμε μήπως εμείς που καθυστέρησε 3 τουλάχιστον χρόνια, για να μπορέσει ο ΟΤΕ να ξεπουλήσει τις ISDN αγορές του από γνωστό εθνικό προμηθευτή;

Μπας και φταίμε εμείς που ο ΟΤΕ εξακολουθεί να θεωρεί τις τηλεπικοινωνίες ατομικό του φέουδο; 

Τέλος θα μας πει κάποιος από εκεί μέσα ένα συγνώμη για όσα έχουμε τραβήξει τόσα χρόνια από την μονοκρατορία του; Όσοι είχαν ασχοληθεί με BBS και με τηλέφωνα εκείνα τα χρόνια, 5-15 χρόνια πριν δηλαδή, ξέχασαν τι τραβάγαμε για να βάλουμε μια γραμμούλα; Πλήρωνα τότε 185.000 δρχ μαζί με το ΦΠΑ κάθε γραμμή που έβαζα και η διάρκεια ανταπόκρισης του εθνικού μας φορέα έφτανε και ίσως ξεπερνούσε τα δύο χρόνια από την αίτηση. 

Αυτά δεν μπορούμε να τα ξεχάσουμε και μας θλίβει αφάνταστα η ίδια υπεροψία που αντιμετωπίζει σήμερα τους χρήστες του.

----------


## maik

> Απο την στιγμή που πληρώνουν για την πρόσβαση στα ξένα κόληβα,  δεν είναι ξένα 
> Αν ήταν δωρέαν τότε ναι


Να μας πουν ομως ποσα πληρωνουν και με τι ποσοστο κερδους δουλευουν.* Να μας πουν ποσο* *bandwidth  αγοραζουν και ποσους χρηστες στριμωχνουν εχει μεσα*. Για να δουμε και μεις τελικα τι γινεται.

----------


## chatasos

Ρε παιδιά, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πόσοι στριμώχνονται μέσα σε κάτι. Το θέμα είναι αν αυτοί πραγματικά στριμώχνονται.
Μπορεί κάποιος να στριμώξει 50 άτομα σε 2Μbps και να μην έχει κανένας πρόβλημα γιατί οι περισσότεροι ασχολούνται μόνο με το mail. Και μπορεί να στριμώξει 5 άτομα και να σέρνονται όλοι, επειδή κατεβάζουν full όλη τη μέρα.

Το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ είναι στην διαχείριση/παρακολούθηση του δικτύου, όπως έχει ξαναειπωθεί. Προσωπικά δε νομίζω να υπάρχει provider που να είναι πίτα στις συνδέσεις του με τον OTE και να μην έχει προγραμματίσει αναβάθμιση. Τι και αν έχει 50 χρήστες σε αυτή τη γραμμή τι κι αν έχει 5000 χρήστες. Από την στιγμή που είναι πίτα, ΟΛΟΙ οι πελάτες του θα παραπονιούνται.

Για να συνοψίσουμε: Σημασία δεν έχει πόσους στριμώχνεις (ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ) αλλά το πως παίζουν αυτοί που στριμώχνεις (ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ).

----------


## yiapap

Κάποιος είπε κάτι για moderator... και δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ...
Κάποια μηνύματα διαγράφηκαν.

Όποιος θέλει να συζητήσει κάτι για τους ISP είναι ευπρόσδεκτος να το κάνει σε οποιοδήποτε ΑΛΛΟ νήμα. 
Αυτό το νήμα μιλάει για το "διάλογο" που έχουμε με τον ΟΤΕ.

Επί της ουσίας τώρα συμφωνώ με τον chatasos. 
Το θέμα δεν είναι απλής αριθμητικής όταν μιλάμε για συμφόρηση (congestion).
Για να χρησιμοποιήσω το αγαπημένο παράδειγμα του ΟΤΕ, τον οδηγό δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν η Εθνική Οδός έχει 5 λωρίδες ή 10 λωρίδες. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν περνάνε 1000 αυτοκίνητα την ώρα.
Αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι για να πάει Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη κάνει 15 ώρες όταν θα έπρεπε, ακόμη και με κίνηση στο δρόμο, να κάνει 5.

----------


## Gordon`s

Όπως είχα υποσχεθεί τα σκαναρισμένα κείμενα αν και λίγο αργά...

Συνήγορος του Πολίτη


Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή


Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Τηλεπικοινωνιών


Υ.Γ. Νομίζω πως αυτό θα ήταν το σωστό thread..

----------


## shaq141a

Καλά τέτοια σημασία έδωσαν που έκαναν ορθογραφικά λάθη που κάνουν "μπαμ". Μας έχουν γραμμένους κανονικά.

EDIT-

Μα καλά το δ) που αναφέρει ο Συνήγορος του πολίτη δεν φωτογραφίζει εταιρίες σαν τον ΟΤΕ;

Θα διαμαρτυρηθώ στον Συνήγορο του πολίτη επειδή μας περιπέχει " Ο Συνήγορος του πολίτη"

----------


## ipo

> Όπως είχα υποσχεθεί τα σκαναρισμένα κείμενα αν και λίγο αργά...
> 
> Συνήγορος του Πολίτη
> 
> Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή
> 
> Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Τηλεπικοινωνιών
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Νομίζω πως αυτό θα ήταν το σωστό thread..


Γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω τις εικόνες;

EDIT: Μετά από μερικά refresh ...κάτι είδα!

Δεν τα έβλεπα ούτε με opera, ούτε με firefox.

----------


## blend

Δηλαδή δεν βλέπεις αυτά που μόλις έκανες "παράθεση"!?!

Κάτι παίζει με τον browser σου..

----------


## Νικαετός

Γιώργο , καιρός να αλλάξεις οθόνη  :Razz:   :Razz:  . 

Με ΙΕ , δοκίμασες ?

Υ.Γ : Ίσως επειδή έχουμε καιρό να φάμε ! (πανσέτες)

----------


## ipo

Μη με δουλεύετε.
 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
 :ROTFL: 

Βλέπω το μήνυμα του blend... κάνω scroll up στη δική μου παράθεση... ρόμπα!
 :Shocked:

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

Δηλαδή ο Βουρλούμης δεν διορίστηκε από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών που είναι βασικός μέτοχος στον ΟΤΕ;

Από ότι βλέπω το ελληνικό δημόσιο έχει 38% των μετοχών... http://www.ote.gr/greek/investorrela..._structure.asp

----------


## ga25

A) Ελέγξτε τον λογαριασμό σας μήπως σας έχουν προχρεώσει για Οκτώβριο 19,90 + ΦΠΑ . Εφόσον αυτός έχει εκδοθεί πριν τις 8/9 είναι σίγουρο ότι έχετε χρεωθεί 19,90 € και όχι 15,90 € που είναι η τιμή μετά τις 20/9
Β) Μήπως η ADSL σας είναι over PSTN. Κάντε τάμα να μην βρέχει γιατί εδώ στην Νέα Ιωνία οποτε βρέχει ΑDSL τέλος. Αναφορικά σας λέω ότι 24/9 - 28/9 και 30/9-1/10 η ADSL δεν συγχρώνιζε με τίποτα μετά από την βροχή. Επίσης καλό θα είνα να βρέχει πρίν τις 21:00 γιατί αν βρέχει μετά τις 21:00 σε ποιον θα αναγγείλεις την βλάβη. 

Αναρωτιέμαι τόσα χρόνια δεν μπορεί να έρθει και ένας παροχέας από το εξωτερικό να μας απαλάξει από αυτήν την κατάσταση?

----------


## ipo

> Β) Μήπως η ADSL σας είναι over PSTN.


Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στην ποιότητα. Αν και μερικοί μάλιστα ισχυρίζονται ότι είναι καλύτερο το ADSL over PSTN, διότι το ISDN τρώει περισσότερο bandwidth από το συνολικό εύρος κάθε γραμμής, δηλαδή εμποδίζει το ADSL λίγο.

----------


## tolis

Εγώ συμφωνώ με την παράγραφο 2 απλά θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω και μερικά ακόμη για να έχουμε ακόμα πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη:
ΣΤ. Τον αριθμό των εργαζομένων σε κάθε ISP σε σχέση με τον κόσμο που εξυπηρετεί.
Ζ. Το ωράριο των εργαζομένων.
Η. Το μέσο όρο απεργιών τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια.
Θ. Το κόστος από 'τυχόν' διαρροές στο δίκτυο του ISP (δωρεάν τηλέφωνα από 'ασυνείδητους 'εργαζόμενους κλπ)
Ι. Το ποσοστό εργαζόμενων και υψηλόβαθμων στελεχών που γνωρίζει τη έννοια "Contention Ratio"
Κ. Την τιμή σε χώρες που μόλις έχει τελειώσει ολυμπιάδα(και ενώ έχει δοθεί ένας 'ποταμός' χρημάτων για εγκαταστάσεις τηλεπικοινωνιών)
Λ. Τις Ημέρες που χρειάζονται μέχρι την εγκατάσταση 


Οι υπόλοιπες απόψεις δεν γίνεται,λόγω χρόνου, να είναι το ίδιο ταξινομημένες γι αυτό θα τις παραθέσω αυτούσιες:

_Ειδικά για το δίκτυο ADSL, υπάρχει η εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι, επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται τα υπάρχοντα καλώδια χαλκού στο τελευταίο κομμάτι του δικτύου (από το χώρο του καταναλωτή μέχρι το DSLAM, δηλ. τον Πολυπλέκτη Πρόσβασης για παροχή ADSL), το κόστος των επενδύσεων δεν είναι υψηλό. Αντιθέτως, οι απαραίτητες επενδύσεις για τη δημιουργία δικτύου ADSL είναι πολύ υψηλές ειδικά αν συνυπολογίσουμε ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μία χώρα με πολλές γεωφυσικές ιδιαιτερότητες_

-Αφού είναι ήδη ακριβό ας βάλουν από την αρχή οπτική ίνα.



_• Η διείσδυση των Η/Υ (PC) στα σπίτια (Ελλάδα: μόνο το 8% των νοικοκυριών) 
_

-Αν και οι υπολογιστές έχουν διείσδυση μόνο 8% οι τιμές τους ανταγωνίζονται αυτές των αντίστοιχων του εξωτερικού με αποκλίσεις μικρότερες του 5%-10%
-Εμείς που απλά κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας με τους υπολογιστές δε θεωρούμαστε στατιστικό στοιχείο άξιο λόγου σε μια τέτοια έρευνα,(βέβαια από το 'Δημόσιο' δε θεωρούμαστε γενικώς στοιχείο άξιο λόγου οπότε και το στατιστικό περνάει απαρατήρητο) άρα θεωρούμαστε ανύπαρκτοι για τα επιχειρηματικά πλάνα της διοίκησης του ΟΤΕ.(Εκτός αν πρόκειται για έντεχνο μαγείρεμα στατιστικής έρευνας από τους αξιοσέβαστους κυρίους της διοίκησης του ΟΤΕ, κάτι που δε μπορώ να το πιστέψω για επικεφαλής μιας ΔΕΚΟ, που την πληρώνουμε και άμεσα-μέσω λογαριασμών- και έμμεσα -μέσω φόρων,ειδικών ρυθμίσεων κλπ- και μένω απλά στο ανύπαρκτος)



_Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας._
-είναι προκλητικό ο ΟΤΕ να μιλάει για ποιότητα προσφερομένων υπηρεσιών, όταν σε ώρες αιχμής ή σε περιόδους δύσκολες κλιματολογικά(βροχή, χιόνι) οι ταχύτυτες πέφτουν δραματικά


Την ποιότητα της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Από τους σημαντικότερους δείκτες ποιότητας είναι το «μοίρασμα» (contention ratio): Το εύρος ζώνης ή bandwidth στις συνδέσεις ADSL παγκοσμίως είναι μοιρασμένο μεταξύ των χρηστών και όχι αποκλειστικό για τον καθένα. Το «μοίρασμα» λαμβάνει χώρα σε διάφορα σημεία στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, στο δίκτυο των ISPs, καθώς και στο ευρύτερο Διαδίκτυο. Ο βαθμός «μοιράσματος» καθορίζεται από τη «συγκέντρωση» ή αλλιώς Contention Ratio που εξαρτάται από το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης, το πλήθος των συνδρομητών και το πακέτο πρόσβασης που έχει ο κάθε χρήστης. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει τουλάχιστον δύο (2) φορές καλύτερο contention ratio από το μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό αποδεκτό.

-Επειδή δε γνωρίζω το μέσο ευρωπαικό ΟΡΟ (και όχι αποδεκτό) για το contention ratio σας εμπιστεύομαι ότι είστε από τους καλύτερους σ' αυτό τον τομέα.ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΙΔΙΟ CONTENTION RATIO με το μέσο ευρωπαικό όρο και  2 Mbit με 15€/μήνα .Καλύτερα  10Mbit  και μοιρασμένα στον παράδεισο παρά 384kbit και μόνος στην κόλαση.



_Το έτος λανσαρίσματος της υπηρεσίας σε κάθε χώρα. Στην Ελλάδα η εμπορική διάθεση της τεχνολογίας ADSL ξεκίνησε μέσα στο 2003._

Για το ότι ξεκίνησε το 2003 δε φταίμε οι ανύπαρκτοι/νοικοκυριά χρήστες, αλλά η περίεργη εμμονή του ΟΤΕ στην ήδη ξεπερασμένη τεχνολογία ISDN.



_Από την πλευρά τους, οι εναλλακτικοί Πάροχοι στην πλειοψηφία τους, δεν έχουν προχωρήσει σε σημαντικές επενδύσεις αλλά προτιμούν να επενδύει ο ΟΤΕ και να τους μεταπωλεί τις υπηρεσίες του καθώς το απαιτούμενο κεφάλαιο αλλά και το κόστος της προσπάθειας και της απόκτησης τεχνογνωσίας που απαιτούνται για να δημιουργήσουν τα δικά τους δίκτυα είναι πολύ πιο υψηλό._

-Τότε γιατί η ελεγχόμενη κατά ένα μέρος από τον ΟΤΕ, Otenet δεν προχωρεί σε επενδύσεις και έτσι να έχει και μεγάλα κέρδη αλλά και να "εκθέσει" και τους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικούς Πάροχους;




_• Από την αρχή του 2005 έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί ο πελάτες ADSL και αυτή τη στιγμή πλησιάζουμε τους 100.000._
Το επιχειρηματικό πλάνο του ΟΤΕ πόσους χρήστες προβλέπει για να γίνουν οι τιμές ανταγωνιστικές με αυτές 
της Τουρκίας,Κροατίας Ουγγαρίας κλπ.Για τις υπόλοιπες χώρες ούτε λόγος φυσικά.


-Τα κτίρια που έκαναν το λάθος και επενδύσαν σε τεχνολογία οπτικής ίνας τιμωρούνται γιατί τολμήσαν να πάνε με το ρεύμα στο εξωτερικό αλλά ξέχασαν το Δεινόσαυρο ΟΤΕ και έτσι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε Adsl συνδέσεις.

----------


## maik

> -Τα κτίρια που έκαναν το λάθος και επενδύσαν σε τεχνολογία οπτικής ίνας τιμωρούνται γιατί τολμήσαν να πάνε με το ρεύμα στο εξωτερικό αλλά ξέχασαν το Δεινόσαυρο ΟΤΕ και έτσι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε Adsl συνδέσεις.


 Το Adsl  δουλευει *μονο με χαλκο* τουλαχιστον ως προς το σκελος  dslam-τελικος χρηστης.

----------


## PopManiac

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

'Οντας πλέον εγκατεστημένος στο Βέλγιο έχω να πω το εξής:

Τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες έκανα μία σοβαρή case study των ευρυζωνικών στο Βέλγιο, όπου η διάρθρωση της αγοράς παρουσιάζει πάρα πολλά κοινά με Ελλάδα μιας και στο Βέλγιο ο βασικός ρυθμιστής είναι η Belgacom - το αντίστοιχο του δικού μας ΟΤΕ.

Παρήγγειλα προχθές σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο σύνδεση ADSL 1ΜΒ για 35€ το μήνα (αρκετά ακριβή για τα στάνταρ άλλων κρατών-μελών ΕΕ) την οποία θα έχω σε 15 μέρες (τα μονοπώλια κάνουν θραύση κι εδώ!!!)

Τα συμπεράσματά μου πολλά γενικά από την κατάσταση εδώ, αλλά ζώντας πλέον μία πολιτισμένη κατάσταση σε ευρυζωνικά και έχοντας παράλληλα ζήσει τόσο τα χάλια ΟΤΕ στην ποιότητα ADSL 'οσο και την αντιμετώπιση που μας επιφυλάσσει ως πελάτες έχω να πω το εξής:

Δεν υπάρχει *καμία απολύτως* δικαιολογία για τα χάλια του ΟΤΕ. *KAMIA!!!!!!* Ότι και αν λένε για βουνά, ραχούλες και διεισδύσεις (τώρα θάλεγα τι "διεισδύσεις" χρειάζονται) Ίντερνετ, δεν είναι άλλο από μια *κυνικότατη κάλυψη μιας στυγνής ληστρικής πολιτικής*. Τίποτε άλλο!!!!!

Λυπάμαι μόνο το ότι στην επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας ήμασταν τόσο πολύ ευγενικοί... Παροτρύνω όλους σας να συνεχίσετε με επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας κάθε μέρα, κυρίως προς όλα τα ΜΜΕ. Και επειδή είμαι πλέον στην ΕΕ, ΡΜ αν θέλετε να το ψάξω και από εδώ....

[ΕDIT] Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: Δεν αναφέρομαι στους Ελληνικούς εναλλακτικούς και άλλους ISPs για ένα λόγο: Είναι τόσο απίστευτα διαστρεβλωτική η πολιτική του ΟΤΕ (και του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου απέναντι σε ιδιώτες γενικά) που είτε το θέλουν είτε όχι στα ίδια χάλια θα παραμένουν. Μόλις προχθές ήρθε ιδιωτικό συνεργείο εναλλακτικού πάροχου μπροστά στο σπίτι μου και έσκαβε κι ε΄βαζε καλώδια. Ρώτησα τον υπεύθυνο πόσες άδειες χρειάζονται και μου είπε μόνο μία!!!!! Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες θα χρειαζόταν η Βιβόντι ή η οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρεία αντίστοιχα στην Ελλάδα....

----------


## maik

> . Ρώτησα τον υπεύθυνο πόσες άδειες χρειάζονται και μου είπε μόνο μία!!!!! Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες θα χρειαζόταν η Βιβόντι ή η οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρεία αντίστοιχα στην Ελλάδα....


Η απαντηση ειναι και δω μονο μια. Αναρωτησου λοιπον γιατι αυτη την μια δεν την ζηταει σχεδον κανεις εναλακτικος . Μηπως για να την χρησιμοποιησει θα δωσει καποια λεφτα που δεν θελει ; μηπως βολευεται με την ενοικιαση απο τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## PopManiac

Maik,

Γνωρίζουμε πως δεν είναι μόνο μία!!!!!!

Θέλεις άδεια ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, ΟΤΑ, και γω δεν ξέρω τι άλλο για να αρχίσεις να βάζεις καλώδια και οπτικές ίνες. Δεν είμαι 100% εξοικοιωμένος με το Ελληνικό σύστημα, και κάποιος που ξέρει ας μας το πει, αλλά είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος πως απαιτούνται πολύ περισσότερες από 1 άδειες......

----------


## pelasgian

10 άδειες θα χρειαστεί για να φέρει το συνεργείο μόνο (άδειες ... παραμονής!  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## chatasos

Εξαρτάται από την περιοχή/δήμο/κοινότητα/κ.λ.π.

----------


## maik

> Maik,
> 
> Γνωρίζουμε πως δεν είναι μόνο μία!!!!!!


Μια ειναι ,αντε να πουμε και μια ακομα απο τους τοπικους ΟΤΑ. Υπαρχουν καποιοι πχ  ο Δημος Θεσσαλονικης που δεν δινουν ουτε στον ΟΤΕ.
Ομως πιστευεις οτι αυτο ειναι πραγματικα αποτρεπτκο για καποιον που πραγματικα θελει να το κανει;;. Πιστευεις οτι αν υπαρχει επιχειρηματικη θεληση  θα εμποδιστει απο 2 αδειες η απο μια καποια γραφειοκρατια;;
*Δεν ακουσα κανενα εναλακτικο να λεει οτι ειχε την προθεση να ριξει καλωδια και τον εμποδισαν.
* 
Θα ειχε γινει τοσος ντορος που δεν θα συζητουσαμε αλλο θεμα για μηνες.
Απλα ξαναλεω οτι βολευονται με την ενοικιαση και τις ευνοικες για αυτους αποφασεις τις ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Μια ειναι ,αντε να πουμε και μια ακομα απο τους τοπικους ΟΤΑ. Υπαρχουν καποιοι πχ  ο Δημος Θεσσαλονικης που δεν δινουν ουτε στον ΟΤΕ.
> Ομως πιστευεις οτι αυτο ειναι πραγματικα αποτρεπτκο για καποιον που πραγματικα θελει να το κανει;;. Πιστευεις οτι αν υπαρχει επιχειρηματικη θεληση  θα εμποδιστει απο 2 αδειες η απο μια καποια γραφειοκρατια;;
> *Δεν ακουσα κανενα εναλακτικο να λεει οτι ειχε την προθεση να ριξει καλωδια και τον εμποδισαν.
> * 
> Θα ειχε γινει τοσος ντορος που δεν θα συζητουσαμε αλλο θεμα για μηνες.
> *Απλα ξαναλεω οτι βολευονται με την ενοικιαση και τις ευνοικες για αυτους αποφασεις τις ΕΕΤΤ*.


Εντάξει ρε φίλε δηλαδή όλοι οι isps δεν θέλουν να έχουν δικό τους δίκτυο και βρίσκουν την εύκολη λύση με τον ΟΤΕ ..
Σε όλα τα θέματα κάποιος βρέθηκε από εξωτερικό ή τοπικός επιχειρηματίας και κάτι το διαφορετικό έκανε .. εδώ δηλαδή όλοι οι άλλοι isps - επιχειρηματίες είναι ανίκανοι.

----------


## maik

> Εντάξει ρε φίλε δηλαδή όλοι οι isps δεν θέλουν να έχουν δικό τους δίκτυο και βρίσκουν την εύκολη λύση με τον ΟΤΕ ..
> Σε όλα τα θέματα κάποιος βρέθηκε από εξωτερικό ή τοπικός επιχειρηματίας και κάτι το διαφορετικό έκανε .. εδώ δηλαδή όλοι οι άλλοι isps - επιχειρηματίες είναι ανίκανοι.


Ανικανοι δεν ειναι, πανεξυπνοι ειναι   :Wink:  
 Ξαναρωταω : ξερεις καποιον να προσπαθησε  και να τον εμποδισαν;;

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Ξαναρωταω : ξερεις καποιον να προσπαθησε  και να τον εμποδισαν;;


σου απαντώ και εγώ με τον ίδιο τρόπο ..

Γιατί εσύ ξέρεις "κάποιος" αν *δεν* προσπάθησε ?

----------


## maik

> σου απαντώ και εγώ με τον ίδιο τρόπο ..
> 
> Γιατί εσύ ξέρεις "κάποιος" αν *δεν* προσπάθησε ?


Αν ειχε γινει κατι τετοιο θα γινοταν βουκινο,θα μας ετρεχαν στα Ευρωπαικα δικαστηρια ,στην Χαγη και οπου αλλου μπορεις να φανταστεις.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Το Adsl δουλευει *μονο με χαλκο* τουλαχιστον ως προς το σκελος dslam-τελικος χρηστης.


Εννοείς πως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να περάσει από οπτικές ίνες ?

----------


## maik

> Εννοείς πως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να περάσει από οπτικές ίνες ?


Ως προς το σκελος dslam-τελικος χρηστης απο οσο ξερω οχι.

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν το νομίζω. Κάποιος που να ξέρει σίγουρα το αντίθετο ? Εννοώ δεν μπορεί να είναι επιστημονική φαντασία κάποια διαδικασία μετατροπής . ('Ασχετο αν ο εθνικός μας ΟΤΕ , δεν το κάνει ) .

----------


## maik

> Δεν το νομίζω. Κάποιος που να ξέρει σίγουρα το αντίθετο ? Εννοώ δεν μπορεί να είναι επιστημονική φαντασία κάποια διαδικασία μετατροπής . ('Ασχετο αν ο εθνικός μας ΟΤΕ , δεν το κάνει ) .


Μα το adsl για αυτον τον λογο αναπτυχθηκε.Για να εκμεταλευτει ολον αυτον τον χαλκο που ηταν εγκατεστημενος παγκοσμια.

----------


## chatasos

> Μια ειναι ,αντε να πουμε και μια ακομα απο τους τοπικους ΟΤΑ. Υπαρχουν καποιοι πχ  ο Δημος Θεσσαλονικης που δεν δινουν ουτε στον ΟΤΕ.
> Ομως πιστευεις οτι αυτο ειναι πραγματικα αποτρεπτκο για καποιον που πραγματικα θελει να το κανει;;. Πιστευεις οτι αν υπαρχει επιχειρηματικη θεληση  θα εμποδιστει απο 2 αδειες η απο μια καποια γραφειοκρατια;;
> *Δεν ακουσα κανενα εναλακτικο να λεει οτι ειχε την προθεση να ριξει καλωδια και τον εμποδισαν.
> * 
> Θα ειχε γινει τοσος ντορος που δεν θα συζητουσαμε αλλο θεμα για μηνες.
> Απλα ξαναλεω οτι βολευονται με την ενοικιαση και τις ευνοικες για αυτους αποφασεις τις ΕΕΤΤ.


Βασικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να σκάψει και άλλος για να περάσει καλώδια για τους συνδρομητές. Όσοι έχουν σκάψει (π.χ. Tellas) το έχουν κάνει για να περάσουν οπτικές για διασυνδέσεις κορμού στο δίκτυό τους. Κάποιοι άλλοι φυσικά προτίμησαν τις ασύρματες ζεύξεις (π.χ. Vodafone, Forthnet). Οι περισσότεροι δηλαδή ψάχνουν να απεξαρτητοποιηθούν από τον ΟΤΕ σε αυτό το θέμα (δίκτυο κορμού) αν και αρκετοί χρησιμοποιούν τον ΟΤΕ και για διασυνδέσεις κορμού (για πόσο ακόμα δεν ξέρω).

Για τις συνδέσεις των συνδρομητών όμως, ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι όλοι θα "νοικιάζουν" από τον βασικό πάροχο δηλαδή τον ΟΤΕ. Σιγά μην κάτσουν να σκάψουν για τον κάθε συνδρομητή να γίνει η Ελλάδα σουρωτήρι  :Cool:

----------


## mrsaccess

Ούτως ή άλλως όπως πάμε τα καλώδια θα είναι περιττά πολύ σύντομα. Δεν θα οργώσει κανείς όλη την Ελλάδα όταν σε 10 χρόνια το πάρα πολύ τα πάντα θα είναι ασύρματα. Είναι τεράστιο το κόστος του σκαψίματος και της συντήρησης ενσύρματου δικτύου.

Μόνο τις ζημιές που θα σου κάνει η ΕΥΔΑΠ όποτε σκάβει φτάνει. Και δεν δίνουν λόγο πουθενά οι αλήτες.

Ας ήταν όμως ελεύθερη η αγορά από το 1970/80 να δείτε πόσοι θα είχαν σκάψει.

----------


## nlkrio

σκεφτειτε ποσο ρεζιλι μας εκανε στους ολυμπιακους αγωνες οταν παρειχε στους Γιαπωνεζους δημοσιογραφους ISDN64 ...ποσο μπροστα τεχνολογικα ειναι ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## Νικαετός

@nikrio , μισθωμένες γραμμές είχαν ΟΛΟΙ οι δημοσιογράφοι και στο κέντρο τύπου και στο IBC και στις εγκαταστάσεις των αθλημάτων . Τώρα αν στα ξενοδοχεία ή στα ολυμπιακά χωριά ήταν isdn δεν το γνωρίζω , αλλά δεν το πιστεύω κιόλας. Για δώσε μας περισσότερα στοιχεία .

----------


## PopManiac

> Μια ειναι ,αντε να πουμε και μια ακομα απο τους τοπικους ΟΤΑ. Υπαρχουν καποιοι πχ  ο Δημος Θεσσαλονικης που δεν δινουν ουτε στον ΟΤΕ.
> Ομως πιστευεις οτι αυτο ειναι πραγματικα αποτρεπτκο για καποιον που πραγματικα θελει να το κανει;;. Πιστευεις οτι αν υπαρχει επιχειρηματικη θεληση  θα εμποδιστει απο 2 αδειες η απο μια καποια γραφειοκρατια;;
> *Δεν ακουσα κανενα εναλακτικο να λεει οτι ειχε την προθεση να ριξει καλωδια και τον εμποδισαν.
> * 
> Θα ειχε γινει τοσος ντορος που δεν θα συζητουσαμε αλλο θεμα για μηνες.
> Απλα ξαναλεω οτι βολευονται με την ενοικιαση και τις ευνοικες για αυτους αποφασεις τις ΕΕΤΤ.


Αν και εξακολουθώ (διαισθητικά μόνο) να επιμένω πως χρειάζονται πολλές - και χρονοβόρες -διαδικασίες δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω με το πνεύμα των όσων γράφει ο Μaik.

Κακά τα ψέματα, όλοι οι φερόμενοι εναλλακτικοί είναι λίγο-πολύ "ψιλικατζήδες" σε σχέση με αυτό που πραγματικά απαιτείται. Και το έχω πει επανειλημμένως πως όλοι βολεύονται από το ΟΤΕ-μονοπώλιο και την ΟΤΕ-ληστεία στις χρεώσεις και στα πάγια...

----------

